# Oxford fertility unit girls



## nain

hi, 
i am right now having my ivf treatment from Oxford fertility unit[jhon redcliff hospital]...
i was wondering if there is anyone else on this site having treatment from them?  

plz reply.. ......there r all from other clinics throughout UK on this site but no one i saw from Oxford fertility unit......


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

There isn't an active running thread for Oxford Fertility Unit but you may like to chat to the ladies on the Oxfordshire sub-board (under the Locations board) as I think there are ladies on there who are having treatment at OFU....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=244.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## nain

thanks Natasha  
    yes there r many ladies on oxfordshire thread....most of them r having kids or going to have
    nobody is having ivf/icsi from OFU rightnow  
    like other threads of different clinics i just wanna chat about my clinic  
    but i think theres no one right now except me on this site   

any how thanks again


----------



## juleshoney

Hi,

I am having treatment at the Oxford Fertility Unit. I have just finished my second IVF cycle and am at the end of my two week wait.

Is this your first cycle??

Julie


----------



## nain

hi julie  
i m very happy to see ur reply   
yea its my 1st ever ivf...i m right now at stimming stage....my first folly scan will be on19 hope everything go well
how was ur experience at OFU ? when ever i go i have to see a different nurse...Although they are very friendly but ......... 
i dont know  ....
when is ur test date im ending ur bubbles in 77 for luck
lots of positive vibes for ur 2ww     

[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Nain,

I've just finished my 3rd cycle of IVF at Oxford Fertility Unit and have found them very good. Sadly I've not had any success with them yet but a lot of this is probably down to my age (a young 41  )

Although you don't always get the same nurse they are all very good and very thorough. After 3 cycles I pretty much know them all now!

Good luck with your cycle - you're in good hands. 


   
CG xxxxx


----------



## nain

hi CG  
thank u for ur reply .......nodoubt that they r all very nice and professional.........
may be its my first time...thats y i m a bit fussy about everything....most of us [esp me]want some 
straw to hold, some pampering to go through all this...  ......
my dh and i discuss this he said that they r very professional they know what they r doing and doing right..
we should leave everything to them,,,they will take care of it well..........sooooo now i m relax and just praying for the success
of my cycle....

oh hun    i m sooo sorry to hear about u....its very hard to bear   
lots of


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Nain,

It's only natural to want to see the same person especially when you're new to everything but they really are very thorough. If it helps any one of the nurses you've seen during your scans usually goes in with you for egg collection. They also take really good care of you when you go in for egg collection and when you're recovering. It's when you see the human side   cos they know that's not just a routine thing you've been through. You even get biscuits  

I hope your follie scan went well. Let me know how you get on.

Good luck,     

CG xxxxx


----------



## nain

Hi CG   
today i went for my 2nd scan...it was good...i m going for egg collection on 25 its Thursday....they found 15 follies on 1st scan and on 2nd i over looked  on my file they found 12...6 on each side... i hope they find few good eggs for me...on Thursday i will enjoy their biscuits   .........
     fingers crossed for my EC


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Nain,

Just popping in to wish you the very best of luck on Thursday.   You've got a good number of follies! Will be keeping my  for you. 

  

CG xxx


----------



## nain

HI CG  
i had my HCG injection at 10 pm ..i m feeling happy it was a  for me.
tomorrow is my drug free day  ....now having all these injections and drugs ,
i m quite used to them, because its more then a month that i m taking med...
i think tomorrow i will miss them   

thank u friend for Ur support 
lots of positive energy towards Ur way

[fly]                    [/fly]


----------



## nain

HI CG    
  U were absolutely right ...they take very good care of me on EC and et,...
EC was a bit pain full later but over all fine they collect 11 eggs, we planned ivf but when 
the embryologest thaw sperms ,she adviced us icsi  soo they fertilised 10 eggs..
today they placed 2 in me... and from rest 4 were suitable for freezing so now have 4    
  there was a nurse name Elizabeth , she was very a nice lady and very polite and helpful...

hope u are fine lots of p vibes


----------



## JuneC

Hi Huni

Wishing you the best of luck for a BFP!!  I had treatment at Oxford and found them all really lovely.  I remember Elizabeth - she is a lovely lady.

BIG HUGS

J
xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Nain,

So pleased for you hun - what a wonderful result getting 2 onboard and 4 for the freezer.  

Sending you and your little ones lots of   I hope they're snuggling up nicely for you and bedding down for the next 8 and a half months   

Elizibeth is lovely. She looked after me after I had some cysts drained during EC and was there at 2 of my 3 ETs.

Take it easy over the next couple of weeks. It's a weird thing the 2ww - you go through so many ups and downs wondering if it's worked or not. All I can suggest is do whatever you can to chill out and relax and try you're best to take each day as it comes. 

Love and best wishes, CG xxxxxx


----------



## nain

hi girls

its been 2 days since ET....my tummy is like to explode, having pain in it esp lower part...... 
most of the time my tummy feels full and stretched.....
what do u girls suggest do i have to call them??  

another thing i wanna disscuss, we were doing ivf,have icsi as backup that if needed we will go for it ..
at EC , embrologest told me that the frozen sperms were thaw well but couldnt survive the spinning[i m writing right]
she said its the process in which they separate good sperms from poor.......
i was couldn't ask at that time that could it happen to fresh or frozen both sperms??  
now will they answer my question?? how should i ask?    

anyone can answer plz


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Nain,

Sorry to hear that you're having some discomfort. Could it be wind do you think? If you're on cyclogest it probably is   Try peppermint tea and remember to drink lots of water too to flush some of the drugs through your system.

If you're still worried in any way tomorrow ring the clinic - they are there to help and won't mind in the least.

Good luck,

CG xxx


----------



## nain

HI CG   
  THANX AGAIN FOR UR SUPPORT....     i will try peppermint tea....


        What about my other question...i want to ask this to my embryologist...Will they at this stage let me to talk to her  
    any how i will try to call them today......... 
  
  lots of baby dust for u


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Nain,

Not sure if you've already spoken to the embryologist but I think the sperm would have been the same fresh or frozen. Try and put your concerns or questions out of your mind for now and concentrate on the precious cargo you have on board.  

There's always so much to worry about going through this I know but you could be worrying about nothing.  this cycle will have worked and you'll only need to get you DH on a sperm friendly diet and supplements when you're trying for a brother or sister for your wee one(s).

Sending you some special    

and extra  

How are you feeling now? I hope the pain has gone now and the peppermint tea has helped. Cyclogest is evil stuff 

CG xxxx


----------



## sharon1973

Nain,

Just wanted to wish you good luck for the 11th.

My fertility treatment was via the JR - resulting into my twin boys.  Actually it was a year ago today that I had my egg collection.  Egg tranfer was on 5th Novmeber - sadly no fireworks        

Sharon xx


----------



## nain

*hi girls  

 vats happening 2nd time i typed all msg and its all gone   

thanx CG for ur wishes and support... i talked to Doctor at jr about pain he said it could be OHSS..
if pains stay then will scan me but by the grace of GOD next day i felt better...
even yesterday i was feeling fine and wondering if embies are fine or not   was very depressed
but now my morals are going higher and i m thinking positively 
u are right, cyclogest r 

nice to see u Sharon, Ur twins are sooo cute..  *


----------



## nain

hi  
  i have to test on 11 but want to do early....but i m very afraid that i might see a negative  
what should i do  ?  i think i couldn't have courage to test even on the date...


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Nain,

DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!

If you're not due to test until the 11th don't! You haven't got long to wait honey so why risk getting a false test result. 

I know the 2nd week of the 2ww is a nightmare and you sway between it's worked/it hasn't worked but you're on the homeward straight now.

Wishing you loads of luck for the real test day    

    

CG xxxxx


----------



## nain

_*hi CG
u r right i should not try earlier but i just wanted to break the history that i never got chance to come near a
pee stick soooooooo  i did a test but got a faint line not sure of result....i i just want to use it.. ....
soo i m not believing it and as u know today is the day of my test 
soooooo i will do it properly today
thank you for Ur wishes i need it badly 
love nainxx*_


----------



## nain

*hi
i did test today and got two faint lines..everybody is telling me that its a yes for me
that i got BFP but ..................... i m in shock and want to believe it...
tomorrow i will call clinic and tell them about this...*


----------



## Moshy29

Hi Nain

Congratulations!!!

I am an Oxford tx girl too, have just pm'd you  

Moshy x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Nain,

A line is a line no matter how faint! Looks like you did it - well done 

Congratulations and loads of luck for the next 8 and a half months    

  

CG xxxx


----------



## nain

* thanks CG
but i m still very worried becoz i m reading an article ...they said it should be dark line ...
i m going to do test again tomorrow morning..  .see this article. ..plz give me some advice
i m very scared    *


----------



## nain

sorry i forget to paste the link  

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/activelytrying/hptfaintlineexpert/

/links


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Nain,

Try not to worry. It could be faint for any number of reasons - not least because it is still very early on and your little embie(s) may have implanted slightly later. Ring the hospital tomorrow and either test again tomorrow or Tuesday. I've read loads of postings on here from ladies who've had faint lines that have got darker as the days have gone on.

I know how tough this is but hang on in there  

    

Love, CG xxxxxx


----------



## nain

u are right .. i m trying to be positive ..and tomarrow i will test again and then call 
the oxford people....
  u are such a support    thanks again


----------



## adaezeo

Hello ,
can I join?My name is ada and I am also having IVF treatment at Oxford fertility clinic.Infact I just had BFN.I am hoping to start another cycle in January.


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Nain,

Hope you're ok and that you're still getting a positive result from your tests.    What did the clinic say? Are you going to go in for a blood test?

Ada, Welcome. So sorry that you've had a recent failed cycle   It's such a tough thing to go through. Be gentle with yourself and try and enjoy your treament free time. Wishing you loads of luck for you next cycle.   

CG xxxx


----------



## nain

*HI CG 
yeah i got a positive again....though it again a bit faint but better then yesterday one and no signs of AF 
so i considered it as yes i m pregnant..and then i called oxford people they book me for 6 week scan on
29 of Nov....phew     and i m still in the state of shock that it really happened to me  
during the day i so many times ask this question to myself ..am i really pregnant  

hi Ada you are more then welcome on this thread....i m sooo sorry to hear about u hun...   
we all here are with u .for luck i m blowing Ur bubbles.all these positive wishes and vibes on Ur way..*

[fly]                [/fly]


----------



## sharon1973

Nain,

Congratulations    

Sharon xx


----------



## adaezeo

Thank you very much Ladies.It has not been easy at all.Nain congrats!!!!!!!! on your BFP. I am considering changing clinic for my next cycle.I have not made up my mind yet.I am not very impressed with Oxford Fertility unit. What do u ladies advise?Do u think its wise to do another cycle at Oxford?

ada


----------



## sharon1973

ada,

I had no problem with Oxford at all, infact I have 2 wonderful bundles to thank them for.

I believe its your decision if you want to change.

Sharon xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Nain,

That's wonderful news - I'm so pleased for you 

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

[fly]        [/fly]

Ada - as Sharon says it's really your decision about whether to stay with Oxford or move - it really depends why you want to make a fresh start somewhere else. I've found Oxford very good. Although we haven't achieved a pregnancy with them many people have and they are certainly more thorough than my previous clinic.

Sharon - so pleased your dreams have come true. Wishing you and your wee ones all the best.

CG xxxxx


----------



## adaezeo

Thank you for your replies ladies.The reason I am considering changing clinics is because I have severe endometriosis and am scared of getting another BFN. Otherwise the nursing at the clinic were wonderful. I wasnt too happy about the EC. The doctor who did the EC did wait for me to fall asleep before sticking the needle into me.I felt her drain at least three follicles before I fall asleep. The experience was unpleasant.
I am actually considering going to a clinic that does immunology tests. I haven’t made my mind yet.I think there should be a reason why the embryos haven’t implanted. I was told I had very good embryos. Well I am just confused .


ada


----------



## nain

hi girls
  hope u r all doing fine lots of     to Ur way
  Ada hope u reached to a decision about Ur clinic


----------



## nain

HI girls
  how r u ?? my  scan date is changed now its 5 DEC.......
  i want to ask  something that at this stage can i travel abroad..i mean after my scan ,at that time i will 
be 8 + week pregnant,,,,,,is it safe for my baby to travel??


----------



## sharon1973

Nain,

I believe it is safe to travel but I never wanted to risk it.

If you do go make sure you get up and walk around and drink plenty of water.

Good luck for your scan.

Sharon xx


----------



## nain

HI 
  actually my DH is abroad and i m gonna join him there..i was thinking flying right after the scan.
but also very worried about my pregnancy 
  my DH he cant come becoz of job problems and i cant live alone here 
so i have to travel.....
  soooooo .........i pray to GOD ,he will take me to my hubby safe and sound...
thanks for Ur tips i will try them on flight..
anyother tips or precautions plz do tell me


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Nain,

Just popped in to see how you are doing. Hope all's well and you've got some reassurance about travelling abroad.  

At the end of the day if not seeing your DH is getting you stressed - flying might be the lesser of the 2 evils! Also I don't think there's anything to say it is dangerous to fly during early pregnancy. Why not ask the clinic for their advice? 

In the meantime just wanted to wish you loads of luck for you scan.    

CG xxx


----------



## purple72

hello

Is anyone else currently having treatment at Oxford?

Me and DH having first IVF cylcle there

X


----------



## adaezeo

Hi,

I am also receiving treatment at oxford fertility unit.I had my first cycle at oxford but it was a bfn.I am currently down regulating.


----------



## purple72

Hi Adaezeo,

I started Stims 17th July, had scan yesterday and only 2 foliicles so they have doubled my stims and next scan wed

Fingers crossed your D/R symptoms are not too bad! I almost divorced my hubby   whilst I was Down regging! Thankfully since started the stims I've been alot more balanced


----------



## adaezeo

Hi Purple,

How many more days do you have to take the injections? I do feel for you.The thought of having to take all those injections.What sort of side effects did you have during d/r?

My d/r side effects have not been too bad apart from the hot flushes,mood swing and occasional headaches.I am going in for a scan tomorrow and blood test.I guess I should start stimming on thursday, fingers crossed.


----------



## purple72

Hello Adaezeo,

Down regging was awful for me once the novelty of starting treatment wore off  
I had swollen hands and feet, tingling down one arm, wt gain, horrendous migraines, mood swings well not really just very sad and sensitive moods, and then muscle spasms in neck leading to trapped nerves, oh and the usual hot flushes, which have only got worse since on the stimms, but thankfully the rest have gone away  

Good luck for your scan and blood test tomorrow, sending   
I'm in Wednesday for scan so hopefully I've grown more follies     

I've been posting on july august cycles buddies the lovely loonies thread, there are lots of ladies at same stage as us on there, and I'm finding it quite helpful... you should join us.

Anyway as I say best wishes for tomorrow, let me know how it goes and hopefully you'll start inj soon, they are not too bad at all  
xx


----------



## adaezeo

Hi Purple,

Your side effects were really bad. Poor you.Thankfully that stage is over.I wish you the best of luck when you go in for your appointment tomorrow.Fingers crossed many more follicles would have grown

I am going to start stimming on thursday.my appointment went well except they found a couple of cysts on my ovaries.The largest is about 4cm.I saw Tim Child and he said I could carry on with treatment but the cysts could grow bigger.The other option is to postpone my treatment and go in for surgery which I didnt even consider.I am keeping my fingers crossed.

Thanks for letting me know about the July/August board.I shall definitely join.Best of luck tomorrow.


----------



## purple72

Hey Adaezeo,

Thanks for letting me know, I've been thinking about you today!

Good luck with the stimming Thursday, I've found that part much better, here's hoping the cysts stay the size they are, and do not grow, I think we met Tim at our initial appointment, but only seen nurses since

Probably see Dr tomorrow if follies haven't grown, but maybe not if all goes well     I've had twinges and bloating over last few days so hopefully something is happening in them ovaries  

Will be thinking of you thursday 

Sx


----------



## purple72

Hey Adaezeo,

Quick update,

Unfortunately only 3 good size follies on scan and as this is a funded cycle and can be cancelled and started again before EC they have advised me to cancel this time and try again in a few months  

Nevermind hey, its a rollercoaster journey, but keeping everything crossed for you and hope stimming goes well 

Sx


----------



## adaezeo

Hi Purple,

I am really sorry to hear this news.O poor you.this is really sad.I can imagine how u feel.Try not to worry my dear.How soon can you start another cycle? Did the doctors explain why you did not respond well to the drugs?Well Purple,do take care.


----------



## JandS

Hi,

Just wanted to say that you are all welcome to join us on the Oxfordshire chat board. Many people on the board do have little ones but quite a few don't, and there are people on the board currently going through cycles. We've just had our first cycle of IVF at Oxford (found them brilliant) which resulted in a BFP but sadly found out today that I have miscarried. We are meeting up on the 11th August in Abingdon and I'm sure any new people would be welcome. I've only met up with the others once before but they were very friendly and I found it very encouraging to hear (and see) so many success stories.

Jo


----------



## purple72

Hey Adaezeo,

When they phoned to confirm cancellation they gave us an app for 14th August to talk about when we will start the new cycle, the nurse I think its sharon, bless her was very sweet

I asked her if we need to continue taking precautions or if we can stop with the condoms, she said to stop and in fact she said you have one really big follie, so just take the HCG inj and try   for next two weeks, she said she'll do my pregnancy scan, ahh bless her, at least it will keep us going till our appointment  

I was very    yesterday but today after speaking to girls on FF july aug loonies thread I'm much more  relaxed and positive, thinking of it as just a dummy run to see how my body responded

Anyway good luck with your injections, you start them tonight don't you?

I didn't find them bad at all

Hugs and    thoughts for your follie growth, don't forget to take your water, and the girls on here swear by brazil nuts, extra protein and hot water bottles on tummy

Can't harm anyway 

I didn't find it out till last 4 days but next time will do it all the way through stimming 

Hey Jo,
Thanks for the invite and  so sorry to hear your news big  here's hoping for more positive news soon

Sxxxxx

xxx


----------



## adaezeo

Hi Purple,

The clinic wants you take the hcg injection.I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.Some good can still come out all this.I'll be thinking about you.And I like your positive outlook. Just before i started my 2nd cycle, the hospital found out i had a polyp,ovarian cysts and hydrosalpinx.I had to suspend my treatment for 6month to enable me have surgery.i was devastated.So I can imagine how u felt yesterday.But lets stay positive.

I started taking my injections today.I got my dh to give me the injection after applying a bag of frozen peas on my tummy.It really did help.I didnt feel a thing.I pray those cysts dont grow any bigger.

Thanks very much the protein and water tips.I shall stock up on brazil nuts and extra protein.I have also heard about pineapply and implantation.Will give it a try.

Do take care purple.Hugs and thots

Hi Jo.
Thanks for the invite.Will definitely join oxfordshire chat board.I am sure most those success stories will be encouraging.


----------



## JandS

Purple - if you've been posting on the July/Aug  loonies thread you've probably 'met' my SIL - Emma (Our Journey) who got a BFP last week.


----------



## purple72

HiJ&S,

Yes bless fingers crossed for her BFP, 

So sorry to hear your news, it must be so devastating hunny! 

But know that my thoughts are with you!

Take time for yourself and you and otherhalf take care of each other. 

I'm sure your SIL will support you too, and remember you always have us on FF

P.S Hope the house swap goes well, will be thinking of ya

Hugs

Sx


----------



## JandS

Purple - Thanks for your thoughts. Sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle too. That must be very upsetting. If its any consolation I only had 2 eggs, one of which was suitable to be put back in. I know it hasn't ended the best way but it just proves you only need one and you could still be lucky.     thoughts for you.


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Everyone,
I'm not sure if this thread is still active, but I have some questions!

DH and I will be referred for IVF in the New Year and it is a toss up between two clinics, Southampton and Oxford.  I've been given the gen on Southampton using FF and the girls were full of useful info and hoped I might get the same help here, seeing as you lot have experience of the clinic.
I was wondering the following:
1) are there any waiting lists, if so how long?  
2) How long roughly is there between your first consultation and treatment beginning? 
3) Are you made to feel comfortable and not just a cash cow?
4) Do you know anything about the satellite clinic at Reading?

Thanks,
PoDdy


----------



## purple72

Hi Poddy this thread is pretty dead but come and join us on the oxfordshire chat thread in counties subsection under Oxfordshire and its ttc bumps and babies, they are a very friendly lot and much more experienced than me so come ask on there sweetie, if you struggle to find it go to my profile and my recent posts and click on it from there! hope that helps

Purple x


----------



## JandS

Hi PoDdy,

As Purple said the Oxfordshire ttc thread is a lot more active and new people are always welcome. We meet up a few times each year so it's nice to get to know more people.

In answer to your questions

1. There is no waiting list at Oxford

2. At your first consultation you will be invited to an open evening, usually within 2-3 weeks time. After that you ring back on a set date and get everything booked in. So I would say it takes between 1-2 months to get started after your 1st consultation (provided scans etc come back OK of course)

3. The nurses and doctors could not make you feel more comfortable if they tried. If they will avoid taking money from you they will. We had to have several extra scans and they didn't charge for any of them.

4. The satellite clinic at Reading operates on Friday mornings (although it is possible it could be more often, but I'm not aware of this) and they can do your down-regging blood test and day 9 scan meaning you only have to go to Oxford for EC and ET itself (and maybe any extra scans if you stimm beyond day 9 and if you get pregnant of course!). If you are interested in going to Reading you need to tell them this when you start treatment (day 1 of the cycle you book in on)

Hope this helps

Jo M


----------



## PoDdy

Thanks Jo,
I think I'll call them and get an info pack - sounds very nice and I notice they are 'not-for-profit' - always nice to think the extra dosh will go towards research instead of gold plated swimming pool tiles  
I'll pop over to the Oxfordshire thread and have a snoop around    
Thanks,
PoDdy


----------



## debbie s

Hello,

I have just had 2 blasts put back in at Oxford and are now on the 2 wait week to find out.
Oxford Fertility Unit have been lovely and looked after me really well.  You are in good hands.


----------



## mizzb

hi debbie

i'm just starting out at ofu. going to start sniffing in about 10 days. 
fingers crossed for you on your 2ww...


----------



## sparkells

hi - i'm oxford too! 

we're just in our 2ww now of first cycle, i love the clinic, before we went there we had no hope of natural children - were told to give up from a clinic on harley street in fact!!!

hello other ofu ladies!
xxxx


----------



## Ceri.




----------



## LBM

Hi,

I'm in Oxford and keen to meet up with other women experiencing IVF.    Would love the support.  I've just started D/R yesterday, and feeling fine, but imaging as things continue a network and people to talk to would be great.

LBM


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hello LBM!!!   I'm at the Oxford Fertility Unit too! I posted on your introduction post earlier to say hello.  There is also a Oxfordshire chat too on the locations board, that's where alot of the OFU girls post but I didn't even know this board existed!!! Time to revive it I think and get some girlies chatting as I know there are a few of us out there!  It's so nice to talk to other ladies who are going through the same thing as you and you'll find Fertility Friends a great place to find all sorts of information and fantastic support as all the girls are great! 

I've been a member for over a year now and it's helped me through some tough times as it can be a lonely ole road this IF lark can't it?  I'm having my consent appointment at the OFU next week so hoping to get an idea when i'll be starting, quite eager to get going really its been a long wait to get where I am today! 

well, i look forward to getting to know you LBM.  If you need anything just shout!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## LBM

Thanks Bunny,

I'm finding all these different threads a bit confusing, but it's great to be connecting with other people.

Good luck with your consent consultation.

LBM


----------



## lizzie_mac

Hello LBM & Bunny,

I'm also new to the site and at the end of my first cycle at OFU. I posted on the oxfordshire list but just found you here so thought I'd say hello.

Sadly I think I'm currently miscarrying after a BFP on Monday  . LBM - you're a couple of weeks behind me in the process so I'll keep everything crossed for you. Hope you're feeling OK about it all. I found the drugs were not as bad as expected, but I think they're different for everyone.

Lizzie,
xx


----------



## LBM

Hi,

Lizzie - I'm sorry you think you're miscarrying, I hope you are wrong.  I'll keep good thoughts for you.

Bunny - how are you going?  How was the consent consultation on tuesday?

Any other OFU women out there?  A meet up sometime would be great.

LBM


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Lizzie, oh no hun I really hope it's just one of those unexplained bleeds that happen from time to time try and keep positive   what did the OFU say? i hope everything turns out OK for you    It's nice to talk to some fellow OFU'ers! makes you fell like you are not alone.  I'm always here if you need me hun just PM me!!!  

HI LBM, the consent appointment went really well.  We were there for 3 1/2 hours!   and really it should be called a "Everything" appointment because the nurse (lovely lady) went through absolutely everything you can possibily think of.  I just thought it was a sign-the-forms appointment but I had the injection lesson, a transvaginal scan and a dummy egg transfer!! I've written all about it on the IVF diaries if you want to have a nosey...It's quite detailed!     Anyways... They said I can start on my next period (which could be anytime really as I have PCOS so never know when the ole witch will arrive!   ) I'm hoping it will come around mid May so as I'm studying at the moment and have exams end of May/June so would like to be hormone free for them!  

How's D/R going. Hope you aren't suffering with too many side effects.  Are you sniffing or injection? I'll be injecting as I'm a hayfever sufferer so sneeze all the time...that won't be too good if sniffing those drugs!  

After all my time on here, i've never had a meet up yet...that will be fun!    I'm based in Aylesbury so not too far from Oxford.  Where abouts do you girls live? 

Hope to speak soon.  Take care girlies!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## LBM

Hi,

Great to hear your consent consultation went so well.  I've found the people at OFU really great, but our consultation wasn't that long and I didn't get the injection lesson.  Not too worried, cause it's up to my partner to know how to administer them.  I told him that if I have to go through this physically, he can manage the drugs!
I'm sniffing now for the D/R, and am getting some side effects.  Mostly a persistent neck pain, some headaches and tiredness, and every once in a while I've felt dizzy.  It has been 1 week today. 2 more weeks of this. 
I'm in Oxford, so easy for me to meet up.  We could organise a meet up or just message me when you have an appointment.  I'd love to chat to people face-to-face.

LBM


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi LBM,  The nurse told me they'll show me again before stimming.  I think they did that on Tuesday because I'm using Burserelin injections for D/R and I won't see them again until the D/R scan! Just hope I remember everything!!!    The Gonal F one is a pen so straight forward.  The drug is in there so no trying to syringe drugs from a bottle!!! The hardest part is clicking the top of the pen as it's quite stiff, but I suppose we'd get used to that after a couple of goes!  

Ok hun, we'll arrange something soon. Probably when all my college work is done which should be by the end of May then i'll be free for the whole summer!!! woohooo!!!    But if you do want to meet up before then i'm usually good on Monday's or Thursdays as I've finished classes on those days now!    

i bet you are dying to talk stuff with someone who has a clue what you're going on about.  Although friends and family are lovely and supportive, they still don't understand really.  If you do talk about it I  often see that glazed look...IYKWIM   so I just skimmed over stuff, I find comfort in speaking to the ladies on here, it's lovely to speak to people who get where you are coming from!!! I hope you get alot out of this site like I do!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## gerbera

good to see a seperate thread for ofu. I find the main oxford thread a bit vast and established. I had my last frozen embryo put in yesterday so on the loooong 2ww!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Gerbera,

I didn't even know this one existed either! Welcome aboard!  

Good luck in your 2WW hun     

Hi LBM hows the sniffing doing hun  

Hi Lizzie, Hope you are OK  

AFM...nothing much to report sitting tapping my fingers waiting for AF to arrive!!   My god...what am I going to be like on the 2WW!!    Well at least its the weekend and it's going to be nice and sunny too!  No plans really just pottering about may sit out in the garden...can't wait.

Have a good weekend girls  

Bunny xxx


----------



## lizzie_mac

Good to see a little group of us developing who are going through cycles now, although I suppose I have probably finished mine now. Had another day of heavy AF with a lot more pain than usual. Pretty miserable . I really hope you all have more luck with your cycles.  

I've been posting on the Oxfordshire list too, although in my current situation it is not ideal to read so many posts from lucky mummies. Everyone is friendly and supportive, but I think talking to people at the same stage of the process is probably more helpful. 

LBM - I felt a bit head-achey during d/r, but OK apart from that. I felt pretty good when I started stimulating. We are doing up our kitchen and I suddenly had loads of energy once I started injecting. Don't know if it's the same for everyone, but that was the best bit for me! I considered getting DH to do the injections but decided in the end that it was less traumatic to do it myself (much to his relief!).

Bunny - hope AF arrives soon so you can get on with it! 

Gerbera (good name - my favourite flower - specially when orange!) - really hope your frostie is warm and snug and nestling in nicely.

Hope you all have something nice to do over the weekend to take your minds off the wait. 

Lizzie
xx


----------



## LBM

Hi,

gerbera - I find the main Oxford thread a bit vast and established too; I find my cycle buddy group like that also though.  Hope you are staying positive and maybe finding things to distract you during this 2ww.  I'm greatly looking forward to getting to that stage, but it must be so hard. Sending good thoughts to you.

Bunny - I bet you've never been so excited for AF!  Hope it comes soon and then that it's your last for a while! 

Lizzie - sorry to hear things aren't going the right way.  I can imagine, this is not the time you really want to hear about others successes.  I'm thinking of you and your DH.

Ceri - are you still around?  you were the first to tell me about this group.  how are you goin?

AFM, I had a ridiculously awful headache last night, but have been fine today, just the continuous neck pain.  It's not too bad though.  Glad to hear it is likely to be better while stimming; just two more weeks until then.  This weather is helping with the mind and emotional state; I love it!

LBM


----------



## Ceri.

LBM ... Thanks hun, I'm still here   I'm fine thank you for asking. Much better to see all this sunshine, makes you feel so much brighter doesnt it?! x

Hope you are all ok today? x


----------



## bearhug

Hello everyone! I'm going to be at OFC on Wednesday and Friday this week for scans, I started injections on Thursday last week. Feeling much better now I've started injections. Had a costant headache with the sniffs, in fact it was a bit of a nightmare as I had to have an interview shortly after I started the sniffs and it gave me even more of a headache stressing out about it before hand and I ended up overheating, proper flushes.  Trying to be good now in prep for next week, lots of water, must confess I did have a glass of vino yesterday and today so feeling a bit guilty now. 

LBM what stage are you at?

Good luck Bunny kins!  I ended up getting a funny one that started late and lasted quite a long time, very odd.

Sorry about your sad news Lizzie, it's really hard I know, try and find something rewarding to make it a little easier. Lots of hungs


----------



## LBM

Hi,

Bearhug - I'm currently D/R.  I have a bloodtest tuesday week and then am supposed to start Stimming the thursday after that.  (I think all my dates are in my signature.) Let me know if you want to meet on one of your trips in this week.

Hope everyone else is diong well.

AFM - had a lovely weekend working in the garden.  no more terrible headaches.  Just sore neck and tiredness, some hot flushes. Looking forward to moving on to the next step, 10 more days of D/R.

LBM.


----------



## Guest

Hello OFU Ladies,

I didn't even know this was on here, and I had a good search....

I'm also at OFU, we started our first IVF Cycle in January, but had a really bad case of OHSS after EC so our embies had to be frozen.  I'm now feeling alot better and I've had a normal AF so we are due to start our frozen cycle beginning of May.  We are so excited.....  

The OFU staff are lovely, and the place is so much nicer that what they had a the John Radcliffe.

It's great to have our own little thread, shame I didn't find it sooner....

Michelle x


----------



## bearhug

Hello!  This new website is great isn't it. I found it really hard to keep track of what thread I'd repplied to with all the millions of postings on this website everyday.  I had my EC yesterday and they called me this morning saying most eggs had fertilised, they are going to call me on Saturday to tell me what ET will be. What stage are you at?


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Michelle, Welcome to the thread    Sorry I missed your post, I would of replied earlier!    Awww good luck for your FET, it must be quite soon now... how exciting!   

Hi Bearhug, Nearly there hun    you must be biting at the bit to know when ET is... good luck      let us know how it all went   

Hi LBM, How are thign going with you? I guess you have started stimming now, I hope that it's all going according to plan.

AFM... well i'm still waiting for AF to come    going to the docs tomorrow to get Provera so hopefully it will be soon. Arrrghhh I just want to get going now! 

Hope you are all ok, look forward to hearing from you all soon   

Bunny xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi ladies,

I have been searching for a thread like this for OFU    I'm there tomorrow for my consent consultation, looking to start in July... any advice   

Karin

xxx


----------



## Pookie Bear

hi KW
ofc is our chosen clinic too, going to my hospital locally thursday for
referral on to ofc! Are they quite quick? Much of a waiting list? Have 
you had info evening? Just trying to get An idea of waiting times.
Pookie bear
x


----------



## LBM

Hi,

I'm at OFU, and having my egg collection on thursday.

They've been really wonderful so far and everything seems to move fairly quickly after the consent consultation.  

LBM


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi KW, Good luck on your consultation!  They go through absolutely everything and take time so that you can ask questions.  On mine, we went through the concent forms, I had a injection lesson (as injecting buserlin for D/R instead of sniffing) then had a internal scan to have a look at womb and ovaries and also had a dummy E/T to see what your cervix is like incase theres any problems on E/T day.  After that we looked at approximate dates...basically everything starts from day 21 on your next period! I have PCOS so waiting patiently for if to arrive! You will be surpised how quick things start form your consent appointment!

Hi Pookie Bear, From referal It took about 3 weeks for an invitation for the information evening.  You get given a pack with all the details on and given a set time and date to call for a sperm analysis for DH and your consent appointment. It was around 4 weeks after the information evening that we had the consent appointment.  I hope you hear soon   

Hi LBM! Good luck for Thursday!!! I bet you are exicted, nervous all wrapped up in one ball of emotions!   everything goes OK hun.  You'll have to let us know how you get on!

AFM.... Still waiting for AF to come   Just finished some Provera so hopefully it will come in the next couple of days!   

Big hellos to everyone else   

Bunny xxx


----------



## KW33

Thanks Bunny, all that information is great!!!   Feeling very nervous and worried as AF is very messed up   and despite noristherone (SP?) am bleeding today   so don't know how that will affect scan and trial ET etc   

Hope AF shows for you soon   

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi KW, Don't worry too much about it, although it's not nice for you, they are used to scaning ladies with AF.  The nurses are lovely and will put you at ease.  Good luck at your appointment!   Let me know how you got on!

Bunny xxx


----------



## dmorrice

hi all
im also at oxford for my first ivf cycle.
had my consent app which sems ages ago now but was longer than i was expecting as injecting talk and scan and go through dates and trial embro scan which was slightly uncomfortable.
now this morning started my first lot of injecting with bursurlin.bled slightly and the liquid seeped out but not great with needles at best of times it was slightly painful as it went in.trying to remember what the nurse said at the consent day she did it all with one hand i use 2!.
still ill get there eventually.
i live in luton my hos recommended oxford as they are more lenient re ur bmi with ur weight.

good luck everybody and lets keep this thread active .


----------



## LBM

Hi,

Welcome dmorrice, I've found OFU really wonderful through my cycle so far.

I had my egg collection yesterday, 14 eggs.  They called me this morning and 11 fertilised.  Very happy, and hoping they can go to blasts which would mean embryo transfer on tuesday.

How is everyone else?

LBM


----------



## sooty bear

Good evening ladies  

Hope you are all enjoying the wonderful weather. I to am at the OFU. This is a fantastic thread as its comforting to know people locally are going through the same thing. 

We are due for our consent app 01 Jun so fingers crossed the process will quicken up from there.  We have found all the guys @OFU absolutely fantastic.

Sooty Bear


----------



## dmorrice

hi sooty bear
good luck
with ur consent app bear in mind it will be a long app as they go through the sniffing/injections with u and u practice the injections.
and sign various paperwork
then u need a fullish bladder as they scan u and do a trial embyo scan which is with 2 nurses my first time a few weeks ago im used to scans but found the tet a little uncomfortable!.
1.15-3.15 our app!.
they also give u ur dates of all the wen to starts and which dates to come for blood test and scans etc.
much easier wen all written down as i know ididnt take it all in at my app so much info!.

i started my bursulin injections last friday i feel like a pin cushion!.


----------



## KW33

Hello everyone,

My consent appt went well (*dmorrice* so right what a long appt, got there at 2.30 didn't leave until gone 5 and didn't have injection less or trial Et!!  ), signed all the required paperwork and had my scan - not nice as typically AF was present  - FSH level quite high and am peri - menopausal  but had more follies that was expected, with 5-6. They said I would be on the high doses of drugs and not to expect a great response.  Couldn't do the trial ET due to AF. Also didn't have an injection lesson only sniffing??  But not due to start until July so maybe that's why.

*Bunny* How are you... thanks for all your help last week. 

*dmorrice* Hope injections are going okay and you are not too bruised.

*Sooty bear* Good luck for cons appt... not long now. 

*LBM* Hope your eggs have been getting busy!!!! 

Hi to anyone that I've missed, trying hard to get to know you all at the moment. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## LBM

Hi,

Karin, some people inject for the D/R, others sniffed.  I sniffed, and that is why they didn't show you how to inject yet.  You will inject during stimming and they will show you when you go in for a scan before starting that.

I'm going in today for embryo transfer, very happy we got to blasts!

LBM


----------



## KW33

*LBM* Ahhh thanks the nurse told me that everyone uses Synarel at the moment but clearly not the case.  Good luck for ET... lots of sticky vibes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi KW!  So glad appointment went well   well you certainly can't say they are not thorough can you?!!   LBM is right, most people use the sniffer for down reg.  As I suffer from hayfever and a bit of a sneezer anyway that's why I'm injecting so hense the injection lesson. She said she'll go over the Gonal F pen again when I go in or the scan.

HI LBM.  Awww hun that's brilliant you have blasts!   good luck for ET today.  Let us know how you get on!   

Hows everyone else getting on?

BTW... AF came yesterday!  So I will be starting D/R 14th June!   Just waiting for the drug company to call now.  Haven't got a clue how much the drugs are going to cost yet tho   I'm hoping it will be on the lower scale of the price list...well DH does anyways!   

Speak laters!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## KW33

Morning,

*Bunny* Great news about your start date!!  Are you sourcing your own drugs or going with the clinic company? Be interested to see what others are doing too.

I'm now trying to guesstimate when AF will arrive so I can have a better idea of dates... which no doubt means the  will mess me about and be v late!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## LBM

Hooray Bunny!  Hope the drug expense is manageable.

I now have one embryo (expanded blastocyst) transferred, and 3 frozen.  Fingers crossed, OTD is June 5th.  

Just some advice to others, if you are lucky enough to have more than one embryo, talk to them before your ET regarding how many will be transferred.  We had previously wanted 2 transferred based on the idea of them being independent trials, and thus our chances being highly increased (this is not the case, increased likelihood is only 3-5%).  I was excited about having 2 transferred, because I also really liked the possibility of having twins regardless of the risks.  Anyway, how many we were transferring didn't come up until I was there in the room for ET.  That was a bad time to discuss it as I was already feeling nervous and stressed.  Although everyone at OFU has been great, I found the woman performing the ET, although extremely competent (no doubt), poorly capable of handling the situation.  She was not pressuring me too much one way or the other, but she really stressed me out by harbouring on how hard and personal the decision was; coupled with being rather condescending.  I was in tears before, during and after the transfer.  It made something that was supposed to be exciting really upsetting.  It was really awful, and could have been easily avoided. 

LBM


----------



## KW33

*LBM*  PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO  Great news although sorry it was made upsetting for you 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi KW, I hope AF comes soon huni. I was a bit like that, I kept looking at the dates on the list they give you. It's a bit dog-eared now!  Here's a special AF dance for you!

  
HI LBM.... Yeah you're now PUPO!  Sorry to hear you had an emotional time on ET though, I suppose they think they are helping but you'd think they would of asked you that question earlier on. I think it's because alot of the pre appointments are nurse led, so you generally don't see any of the consultants but you'd think they know not to speak like that to very hormonal and emotional women!!  Thanks for the heads up tho hun, i'll be ready for them!!  Hope you survive the 2WW ok hun, keep us posted on how you are doing! 

Hi Sooty Bear! Not long to your appointment now... only 7 more sleeps!  like the girls have said expect to be there for about 3 hours plus. I actually didn't mind really as I thought it was really good that they didn't rush anything and you felt you could take your time with questions which i found refreshing, nothing like the usual 20 minute appointment with the NHS fert specialist 

Hi dmorrice! How are you doing with the Buserelin injections? I think I've forgotten what to do now  i might have to ask for advice when the time comes...prehaps I should have you on speed dial! 

I find it so lovely to speak to others that are at OFU. So glad this thread is now up and running again! 

AFM... Well i'm still waiting for a phone call from the drugs company. I'm using the one from the clinic because from what i've seen so far they are quite competitive really. I still haven't got a clue how much it will cost us as I haven't got the prescription yet. We going for the expensive route and hopefully have a nice surprise when it's half the price!!  I only phoned on monday so have to wait for schedule I think. I'm such a impatient  sometimes! 

Big  to everyone!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## KW33

Evening OFU ladies 

We've had a lovely bank holiday weekend down on the south coast with some friends. Even managed to paddle in the sea, even if it was a bit chilly!!! 

So I've now started to think about when AF will arrive...  And then the madness begins!! If only my cycle was reliable but not hope there so guess I just have to keep on waiting... 

*Bunny *Thanks for the dance  ... just playing a waiting game...  Did you finally hear from the drugs company?

*LBM *How are you doing hun?  Sending you lots and lots of sticky vibes and   

 to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## LBM

Hi Kirin,

2ww has paralysed me somewhat with anxiety.  It's crap, but only a few days left now.

LBM


----------



## KW33

*LBM*              Must be so hard hun xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi KW,  yep had a lovely weekend, it went far too quickly for my liking tho!    I hope my dance works soon and AF will show up for you hun   

Hi LBM, Awww hun   not long to wait now huni. Try to keep up the PMA, sending you lots of      your way!   

AFM... Got a phone call today from the drugs company.  The costs weren't too bad actually, it was better than I thought it would be! I have a very pleased hubby!!    They are delivering it next Thursdayall ready for me to start on the Sunday!   Excited now!!! 

hope everyone else is well!  Speak soon

Bunny xxx


----------



## LBM

Hi,
  
  I had a little bit of brown blood last night, and tested this morning,  one day early and got BFN. 
  
  I actually feel OK and am just eager to find out about the process for  getting one of our 3 frozen transferred.  Please would you send me  information on this if you have done it or know anything.  when can  they do it?  what drugs do you have to do?  Any and all information  woudl be great.  I'll obviously be talking to the clinic tomorrow after  the OTD, but would love information now!
  
  Thanks, LBM


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi LBM, oh hun so sorry to hear your news.  I'm about to start my first IVF so can't really help you i'm afraid  My sister had a FET not long ago and she had to down regulate but no stimming drugs, I hope this helps.

I'm sure someone with better knowledge can help you. Have you tried the FET thread? Here's the link to the board if you've not found it already

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0

Still test tomorrow because you never know what can happen in a day. I've read so many posts when that happens. I  that you get a postive result tomorrow hun but for now make sure you look after yourself and spend some quality time with DH getting spoilt rotten.

Lots of love

bunny xxx


----------



## dmorrice

hi everyone

just back from week away in kent nice to be away though still had to get early every morning fr my rountine dot to dot game alais injection!.

bunnykins-feel free to pm me anytime re injections gets 2nd nature after a while!.

sooty-how was ur first app on first june?

everyone else just keep positive i was waiting and getting anxious re my period/bleed last week then was happy to have it arrive on thursday as am at oxford next tuesday for bloodtest and scan so happy things going as they should so far.

now to find out dates and let work now so much easier wen was at local hospital!.went to apps after work.!


----------



## KW33

Hey,

Hope all you lovely ladies have had a good weekend? I took 3 of my godchildren to a movie yesterday ( I love them dearly but not their taste in films!!!







) then out for lunch and today had a lovely roast dinner at home. All ended badly though as fell off a space hopper (don't ask







) and cracked the back of my head - now feeling dizzy and sick









*LBM *    So sorry hun, hope you can find out all about FET. 

*Dmorrice *Glad that AF arrived for you, great to be finding out your dates, exciting.

I'm still waiting for Af  hopefully sometime between now and mid July  

Hi to all the other lovely OFU ladies 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi LBM... Thinking of you hun 

Hi dmorris... glad everything is going well so far hun  sending you lots of    for scan on Tuesday!

Hi KW... I know what you mean about taking small children to the pics. I've taken my two neices a couple of times, once was to see high school musical 3! (they are 10 and 6) the film felt like is was on for hours!  still...they enjoyed it so that's the main thing! 

i hope you are OK after your space hopper accident. I hope it's not concusion, can you imagine having to give the details of the accident to a nurse in A&E?  ....    I used to love the space hopper when I was a kid, but for some reason I can't seem to grasp the bouncing being an adult! 

I think you need another AF dance hun... Here you go...

  

AFM... Getting my drugs on Thursday! all ready to start D/R on Sunday. It's gone quite fast really! (even though I was moaning it was going slowly! haha) Got a busy week with a couple of exams but i'll be finishing college on Friday so after that I can hopefully relax and concentrate on treatment. I do worry that I will get bored though and drive myself bonkers with it all but I hope that you lovely ladies can help keep me sane! 

Well best go to bed as I have my first exam tomorrow so need my beauty sleep!! Wish me luck!!! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## bearhug

Hi LBM. I'm sorry. 

A consultant told me 98% of patients at OFC do it via hormoe replacement therapy which involves the down stims and then taking tablets instead of injections. You have to take them for 3 months apparantly if the embryo implants. A nurse told me they ask people to wait three bleeds before down regging.  She also told me that it can be done via a natural cycle but they won't defrost them on a weekend so if the best time falls on a weekend then you miss a month. I've got a phone consultation tomorrow to go through it properly. Take care hun xxx


----------



## LBM

Thanks bearhug. I had a meeting at OFU today to find out about our options.  We are going to try natural FET cause if I can avoid more drugs, I'd like to.  Also they are doing a study on natural FET which we could take part in and potentially get a discount! It does mean there is a risk of the prime time falling on a weekend, which would mean waiting for the next month, but I'm going to take that risk.  Like you said, they need you to wait 'til your third bleed, and due to our travel plans, it won't be until October before we try again, but I'm just very happy to have a plan forward.  I know it will happen for us, just got to be patient.

Best to all,
LBM


----------



## KW33

Morning everyone,

Sad day for me... one of my closest friends Mum has just been diagnosed with breast and liver cancer   So sad for them all and she is only young really. Just going to do all I can to help and support her and think 

Still no sign of AF but am starting to feel a little PMT (  ) so hopefully the witch will be here soon.

*Bunny-kins* That's exactly what my dh2b said about telling A&E  it would just be mortifying   Thanks for the fab AF dance  Hope the exam went well and you know we'll be here to help you through 

*LBM *The study sounds good and as we all know any help with the costs is always great. Glad you have a plan forward now.  Where and when are you off on your travels?

*Dmorrice *How did bloods and scan go?

Right off to fold dry washing... what a life I lead!!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## dmorrice

Had my blood test yesterday at ofu find out results after 2.30pm today so fingers crossed.
if all ok go back for scan week on friday if not back for blood test on thursday !.

good job i went as found out id been using the wrng needle for my businin injection!.
no wonder been hurting but i just thought this was normal! id been using the green 2 inch nedle should have been the grey ones much finer and smaller! uch better this morning and didnt bleed!.

showed how me how to do the gonal f pen so tat wasnt too bad jus got to keep in fridge so a pain if out but worth it in the end.

lmb- glad u are looking forward at least u know what ur options r.

take care all
donna


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi LBM, It's good that things are moving for you.  They do so much good research there,it's good that for taking part at least you get some sort of discount which helps a bit and you'll probably get closely monitored too which is good! October will whizz round before you know it.  Just spend this summer doing nice and special things!   

Hi KW.  Glad you liked the dancing!   If you have PMT then she must be on her merry way!  Sorry to hear about your friends Mum   news like that is a shock.  All you can do is be supportive of your friend and be there when she needs you.  It will be a difficult time for her and her family.  My thoughts are with them. 

Hi dmorrice... Good luck for your blood results! It's a good job you found out about the needles.  How come they give you two different ones? Is one for getting the stuff out of the bottle? You'll have to let me know 'cos I ain't got a clue!! I was hoping there will be some instructions with the drugs!! Have to remember.. little grey ones...little grey ones!   

AFM.. not much to tell really.  Drugs coming tomorrow.  Have final exam on Friday, World Cup starts on Friday! and start D/R on Sunday!!!   

Speak soon 

Bunny xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hi,


I start d/r too on Sunday 13th June.  I thought it was going to feel like a long time to start following our information meeting at the OFU at the end of March, but the last few weeks have flown by.


Getting really scared now as this is my first IVF.


It's been a while since the Fertility Nurse explained how to use the sprays.  Does anyone have any suggestions regarding the best technique to use?


Many thanks,
Gypsy Moon
xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Gypsy Moon, Welcome on board!   Yeah I have a cycle buddy!!!   It's my first time too, i'm both scared and excited all rolled into one! 

Unfortnately I'm injecting rather than sniffing so can't give you personal expeience.  I'm injecting because I have hayfever and seeing as I tend to have sneezing fits this time of year it wasn't advisable to sniff!   

I've been told that the sniffer leaves a nasty taste in your mouth so to have some sugary sweeties on stand by after you sniff.  It also can give you headaches, you can take paracetemol but not ibuprofen. other than that I don't know much about it i'm afraid!   

Roll on Sunday eh... Let the hot flushes and mood swings commence!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hi Bunny-kins,


It will be good to be able to give each other support through this cycle.  Hopefully we will both get positive results.   


I live in Swindon, so most of my appointments will be at the GWH.  The big appointments though will be at the OFU.


Roll on Sunday   


Take care,


Gypsy Moon


----------



## OOZ

Hi ladies,

This is my first message here even though I have been reading FF for some time now. I have been scared to post, I'm afraid to find out what my story is going to be. 

We have been TTC for several years and tomorrow we are going for initial consultation with Dr. Becker. Don't really know what to expect. Will I just be told when we are attending the next couples meeting. Will I know when the whole process is going to start? Don't really know what to expect. I found this good list of questions to ask on FF which I'm definitely taking with me.

I'm very anxious, worried, sad and excited at the same time to start the process. For the last couple of months I was trying to be extremely disciplined with my 'positive thinking'  I really need to keep this going but sometimes it's easier said than done as most of the time I want to do this:  

DH and I moved to the UK last year and I really don't have a support network here while going through this diff times.

Pteshka


----------



## bearhug

Hi Pteshka, I'm just on here quickly to reply to someone but saw this and didn't want to read and run...there are lots of lovely people on this website so you have found a good source of support. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow


----------



## dmorrice

had my reslts after ringing 3 times yesterday and god news is have down reged so now scan on june 18th friday morning so now hope the little follies grow.
anyone have anyone tips they have been told all gratefully recieved!

now injecting and not bleeding/hurting!.
ontothe gonal f en tonight now.

pteshka-it will be xplained at te evening meeting and you will also get paperwork on also with a brief summary.
at ur first consul with the nure they explain how to sniff/inject try and take someone with u as its a lot to take in.
let us know how u get on.any questions just ask.we will all help if we can.


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Pteshka,

 to Fetility Friends and welcome to the OFU thread!  You'll find alot of useful information on here and the girls here are lovely and supportive. Going through this rollercoaster can be a lonely place especially if you have no support network around you. That's where we come in!! 

There's usually an information meeting where they invite about 25 couples to attend. There you are given all the information you need as well as a chance to ask questions to the embryologist, consultant and fertility nurse. You are given lots of stuff to read and a personalised letter telling you when you need to call in to arrange a andrology (sperm test) for DH and when to book your consent appointment. Mine was about 5 weeks after the meeting. At the consent appointment you generally go through the procedure, sign all the legal forms you were given at the meeting and if you are injecting buserelin for down regulating you get a injection lesson. You also have a transvaginal scan to look at your womb and ovaries and a dummy Egg transfer, where they will pass a cathater through your cervix to make sure they know whether you have any problems during egg transfer (apparently it's because womens cervix comes in all shapes and sizes so they need to know which instruments to use on the day!  ) it wasn't too bad, just like going for a smear test!

They then go through a table of dates to give you an idea when to stat usually based on your next period. From that appointment everything seems to go quickly. Though for me,the hard wait was waiting for my period (AF) to arrive as I have PCOS!!

Once AF arrives you call into the clinic to let them know and they will tell you the drugs company will call you regarding the drugs. You need to pay for them directly to the drugs company by direct debit or credit card. Note though, they do charge a card handling fee if paying by credit card!  That's of course if you are self funding. If it's NHS then you don't have to pay!!! The drugs company will arrange a time for them to deliver the drugs to you at home.

The clinic will also call you (a couple of days) to tell you when to start down regulation. Usually it's on day 21 of your cycle but sometimes it differs depending on your personal circumstances. They will book with you your down regulation blood test/scan appointment and stimming scan and tell you roughly when recovery week will be but that all depends on how you get on with the drugs! 

Then after that the ball starts rolling!!!  i hope i've helped you a little bit. But if you do have any questions please post them and someone will be happy to help you! 

Hi Donna, That's great news that you've successfully down regulated! Woohoo!  Now for the second phase to start!  I'm sure you'll be fine with the gonal F! Looks alot easier to do than the Buserelin injection, the only thing I struggled with was the clicking at the injection lesson. I found it quite stiff!  I hope that they will show me again when the time comes!!!

For Stimming, i've heard that it's best to eat lots of protein and drink lots of milk to promote follie growth as well as drinking 2.5 litres of water a day. fresh pinapple juice (not concentrate) and brazil nuts (about 5 a day) is a good sourse of selenium so will help with getting a good womb lining. Also putting a hot water bottle on your tummy too! 

Hi Bearhug... How are you doing sweetie? Hope you are OK 

Hi Gypseymoon, That's really good that you can go to a local place for your appointments, saves you driving all that way just for a blood test! I live in Aylesbury so it's only 1/2 hour drive away from Oxford (on a good run) so all my appointments are there. Have you got all your drugs for the off? Good luck with the sniffing!!

AFM... Well my drugs arrived today!  Quite a big box!  I only got one type of needle though... yellow tipped ones. i hope they are OK! I must say I've read the Buserelin leaflet and it says it's for testicular cancer and said and I quote "intended for men use only!!" ooooerrr!  But I read further down "Another presentation is available for women" i'm sure it's right, but it makes you wonder eh!!! So I'm all ready for Sunday...Bring it on!!

Have a good day girls!

Bunny xxx


----------



## dmorrice

bunnykins-how long are ur needles?
should be half inch approx as i was using green tipped ones which were meant for drawing up the liquid en change to the grey/orange tipped needles!. no wonder i was hurting/bleeding!.easier now with fine and small nedle!
gonal f pen was ok didnt feel it just the clicking of it stiff s u said just keep ckicking til cant click anymore.

been drinking more milk than normal.
hubby taking me for first scan then my stepday offered for the monday if needed.saves me driving from luton to oxford early in the morning.

hope everyone ok.
sending positive vibes ur way.
check out utube intersting videos on thre re ivf and injecting!.


----------



## OOZ

Thanks everyone!

Bunny-kins, thanks, I actually read your post right before the initial meeting and yes, it's a lot to take in, so it was really helpful! 
Was in really high spirit yesterday after the meeting, it's just so exciting, I can't believe this is finally happening. I hope to get into the next informational meeting on the 6th of July and as my cycle is quite predictable, already started to try to calculate all possibilities! 

I'm actually going on NHS as I fit all the criteria, signing papers felt like buying a house  

P


----------



## KW33

Evening all, 

Just off to bed but wanted to let you know that Bunny's AF dance worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yep the witch arrived and phoned clinic so they will sort presrciption on Monday... very excited!!!     

Karin

xxx


----------



## sooty bear

Good evening everyone

Consent went well just wating for AF to arrive (hopefully in 10 days) so we can start sniffing, getting really excited now.  Told my bosses at work what was going on and both were very supportive thankfully.  I was concerned that they would see me as a burden as I work in a male dominated environment but all is good and time off is now not an issue.

Hope everyone is well

Sooty Bear


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Donna, The needles I have are 13mms. i'm hoping they are OK!   Only have the one type though, but I used it this morning for my first one and it was totally fine! Didn't feel a thing!    Keep going with the milk and keep drinking water!!!   

Hi Pteshka, I'm so glad your appointment went well.  Roll on 6th July for your information evening.  I hope you all the funding goes through quickly for you so that you can start ASAP   

Hi KW! Woohoo!   that means you'll be D/R'ing 3rd July!  Those 3 weeks do fly by!... Honest!   

Hi Sooty Bear... you'll soon be on the old rollercoaster before you know it!   So glad your bosses are supportive hun.  You do need to have this at a time like this!   

AFM... Like I said earlier started D/R'ing today. Everything went well and it didn't hurt (too much flab around my middle!   ) just waiting for the S/E's to set in now...moods, hot flushes.  I'm ready for them,not sure DH is though!    

Speak soon 

Bunny xxx


----------



## KW33

Evening,

Getting quite excited about the fact the drug company should be calling me one day soon... not so excited about the bill though!!  

*Bunny *Great news re starting D/Ring.. be very interested to see what S/E's you get... hope needles continue to go well.   3rd July... I know I can't believe I have a date now!!

*Sooty Bear* Glad that your bosses are being understanding, at least it's one less thing to stress about... You'll soon be on your way 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Nequila

Hi Ladies,

Just came across this thread and although signed off from OFU a few months ago I just wantwd to say that for those ladies self funding it is worth speaking to your gp to see if they will put drugs on nhs prescription for you. I did this and then took the private prescription in and my gp copied it onto an nhs one. Also got 3mth prescription card as worked out cheaper than paying for them all seperately. I actually then got my drugs from a huge Tesco in Milton Keynes near my work and they were fantastic.

I wish you all luck and can assure you that you are in the best hands and the new OFU building is so much nicer than the previous location in the womens centre at the JR.

Nequila


----------



## mango2512

Hiya Oxford Ladies,

Wow what a busy morning ot OFU!!! Waited over 50 mins for my appointment but hey ho never mind got there in the end.
Well D/r bloods done and just waiting for the call tomorrow so hopefully can start stimming    
Seems to have taken forever to get to this stage again!!!

I hope you are all well

Take care
Mango xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Nequilla, Thank you for the info about going to GP.  Too late for me i'm afraid but it might be useful for other people! Not long for you now.  I bet you can't wait to meet your lil' uns!   

Hi KW, I know what you mean about 'not looking forward to the drugs bill' it's hard 'cos you don't know what the prescription will be   i was pleasantly surprised, as it wasn't as bad as I thought It would be.  I hope it's the same for you too   

Hi Mango, Wow, they must of been really busy.  Last time I went I was seen more or less straight away! Aww huni,   all is well with the blood tests so that you can start the second stage. Let us know how you got on won't you?

AFM... All going fine.  Swapped sides yesterday and the injection hurt a bit.  I went back to the left side of my tum today and it didn't hurt   I think I'll stick to my left side! Maybe there's more cushion there!!   

Big hellos to everyone else   

Bunny xxx


----------



## dmorrice

hi all
i have my first scan on friday morning and on my scdule its says egg collection on monday morning but wat if they not at 18mm or more wen i go on friday? do they say come back monday or saturday or wat my work wont b too happy if i need time off every day!.

last time i went for my blood test i was in and out within 20mins.

this is time where thinking yes logically on 300 of the gonal f pen but wen i was on clomid for iui it didnt make them grow enough only after it was too late!.but other side says help wat if its all for nowt all the worry/injections/hassle and time off work !.

off to drink more water now!.  

bunnykins i did my morning injections on my right side and my evening injections on my left side the gonal f i feel as it goes in but fine wen in!.bursurlin no probs now on rite needle!


----------



## mango2512

Hiya All

I hope you are all well, Just popped on to let you know my results were good and i have D/R'ed so start stimms tomorrow evening.
So happy things seem to be moving more quickly now!!!
Take care all
Mango xxx


----------



## bearhug

Hello everyone!!! Ooo  good luck with the stims, found the needles really scary at first but it's funny how quickly you get used to it, on my first cycle I used to look forward to them kowing they were giving me a big boost everyday.  Weird hey!

Just come back from a trip away with work so going to make a nice cuppa and have a bit of a chille, night night everyone   I'm having a scan tomorrow morning (natural FET so they are checking which ovary is ovulating tomorrow and how close to ovulation is might be)

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi donna, How did your scan go this morning? I hope everything went well hun, Thinking of you!   

Hi Mango!  Yeah   your now on the second stage!!! How are you getting on with stimming?

Hi bearhug! How did your scan go today? Hope everything is well   

Big hellos to everyone else   


AFM... Everything fine, no D/R side effects yet but i'm sure they'll come in time!   I hope everyone has a good weekend! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## dmorrice

hi bunny
scan not good at all only 3 follies and only 3 5 and 6 in size and lining very thin.
nurse was very good jane she spoke to head one etna and sais come back on monday morning and see him afterwards!.
meantime was on 300 gonal f now on 375 but nurse did say that was the highest they do!.

she did say should have been a lot higher by now but good news is no cysts so thats something!.

ladt few days been getting hot flushes and headaches and been tearful thought id got of lightly with just feeling bloated but no cant last!.
feeling bloated is ok though as stops me eating so much!.
had pineapple juice last night and tonight and water.

only other options are adopting or egg sharing but not sure how id feel about that.

hey just pray 4 a miricle over wkend and all be better news on monday morning!.
live in hope die in vain.!.

 

take care all
have a good weekend.


----------



## KW33

Evening all.

Hope you've had a lovely weekend. Been a bit crazy here, rushing from one place to another to see people but still fun. Drugs are now all paid for and got my schedule through from the clinic... Start sniffing on 2nd July then DR blood test on 20th July with stimming hopefully starting on 22nd July. Sooooooooooo real now and keep swinging from very excited to apprehensive 

*Dmorrice* Here's to the upped drugs making those follies grow grow grow!!!    Good luck for tomorrow.

*Bunny *Fab news that you have no side effects... hope that continues for you 

*bearhug* How did your scan go? 

*Mango *Hope stimms is going well?

Hi to everyone else.

right bed calling. Night

Karin

xxx


----------



## mango2512

Hi Ladies,

Havnt posted or been on for a while,trying to get everything done at home and work before EC.

I hope your all keeping well and everything working out for you all.

My stimming is going well, I have a scan Friday morning then just wait to see what happens, hoping to go for EC Sun/mon, Come on follies, grow grow grow 

take care all
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Donna, How did your scan go yesterday sweetie? Sorry, I've been away for the weekend so missed your post   I hope you are O.K and really really   that there was some growth in your lining and follies.  Let us know how you got on   

Hi KW, So pleased you've got your schedule   It will come round before you know it.  I totally understand those feelings.. you can't wait to start but then again you feel a bit   at the same time, it's a bit weird isn't it?   only 10 days until you start!!   

Hi Mango, So glad stimming is going well!   Good luck for your scan on Friday!   that you have some juicy follies.  i know it's warm at the mo, but put a hot water bottle on your tum to keep it warm!!   

AFM... I'm fine! D/R is going fine.  Not having any side effects like hot flushes or hormonal 'episodes' (well I don't think so anyway, hard to judge as it's warm outside so hot anyway!   ) I have noticed that my tummy has grown which has surprised me a bit because I expected that with Stimms!! 

Right off to my appointment with my sun lounger in the garden!   

Have a good day girls!

Bunny xxx


----------



## dmorrice

Hi Bunnykins and Karin

I came on yesterday but wasnt up to writing!.

Unfotunatly went for second scan yesterday only to be told same as it was on friday so then i saw Tim Childs who was nice but told me* end of the journey now for ivf *as i was on a high dose anyway as in 300of gonal f pen so highest they do at oxford is 375 which is what i was doing fri sat and sunday night but still nothing.

JUst a case im not actually menapausal as still having periods but like scaping bottom of barral hardly anything left!oly had 3 tiny follies as the 2 3and 5 yesterday where should have been near to the 18!.
now got appointment to see mr etna mcveigh on friday morning me and hubby as he couldnt go yesterday as he came on friday to discuss the wat forward /ask any further questions once ive had chance for it to sink in.

options now are egg donations which is not nhs funded as in east of england trust which is only funded if u r menopausal!so if stop my periods then can get funds ok! otherwise its £6000.and a years waiting list at oxford.

option 2 is adoption.

so now head spinning thinking of all sorts of things!.

any pros and cons will be well received! heads in a whirl.


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Donna,  Oh Sweetie I'm soo sorry that your IVF cycle has ended huni  I can only imagine how you must be feeling at the moment I hope that Mr Mcveigh can give you some good advice on what can be done in the future, maybe not with Oxford but there could be other clinics that can be more of help. I've heard that ARGC is very good for ladies who have had a poor response to treatment, it might be worth looking into that before deciding on donor eggs/adoption. Have you looked on the poor responders page? It might be worth looking on there and see whether any of the girls can give you any advice or tell you about their own experiences. Here's the link... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239533.0

Make sure you look after yourself huni, I know you must be delicate at the moment but if you need to chat you can always PM me 

Big 

Bunny xxx


----------



## KW33

Donna     I'm so so sorry that you have had to end your cycle, I can only imagine what you are going through at the moment.  Everything has been turned upside down for you.   I have also heard that ARGC is good with those that don't respond that well and like Bunny suggests the ladies on that link may have useful information for you.  I hope Mr Mcveigh can at least help you understand and answer the questions that I'm sure you have.   

Take special care of you and get DH to give you lots and lots of TLC.  Here if you just want to vent, cry or just discuss things.     

Whatever you decide, take your time.

Karin

xxx


----------



## mango2512

Afternoon Ladies.


I hope your all keeping well and enjoying the sunshine.

Just wanted to update after my scan, All seems to be going to plan, 16 follies, 1x17 1x16 1x15 and all the rest are between 8 and 13mm. Looked at my previous cycle and was fairly alike in quantity and sizes so fingers crossed, waiting for the call after lunch, possibly another scan Sun/Mon and possibly EC on weds!!!
Getting sooooooo excited and nervous at the same time!!!

Anyways,better get some work done,sending     to you all
Take care
Mango xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Mango! Hey, that's   news about your scan. You should have plenty of nice juicy follies by Wednesday!      

Donna and KW   

AFM... I'm enjoying the hot sunny weather, being able to sit out in the garden is lovely   Have the fan on at the moment as feeling all hot and bothered.  Can't decide whether it is the weather making be hot or the drugs cos it comes and goes...i'm concluding it's a combination of the two!   

Other than that nothing much to report really.  Going to go to the coast for a few days which will be lovely so looking forward to that! Have a good weekend girls!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## mango2512

Hiya Ladies,

I hope everything is going to plan, sending    and    .

We EC tomorrow, yippee, Will come on while im having my rest time after,
Take care
Love 
Mango xxxx


----------



## dmorrice

quick update

have seen mr mcveigh last friday morning and he explained in more detail why we had to stop i must admit i found him more than tim childs.

he said we could write to him anytime and he would reply which was good.

he explained i had high fsh anyway at 12.7 so not a good start and the gonal f pen was a high dose as in 300 so not much more they could do re higher dose as i did ask!.

tim said id need a referral letter from my gp re egg donation but when i said id seen my gp who said he would have to write to out consultant at our local hospital mr mcvie did clarify this and said no as would have to be private wouldnt need gp letter which is good as fet as if going round the houses!.

we have to now go private for egg donation as with the east of england trust they only fund if 39 and under and menapausal!
whereas mr mcveigh said im on the edge of the cliff not quite menapausal but any time but if i miss my periods for 6 months in a row i could then be funded! ont want to wait that long.
did ask wen to expect my next period but told could be tomorrow or six weeks!.

private cost is around £6000 for egg donation!.

he was really good though as didnt push fr us to stay at oxford they have a yrs wait and i rang bourne hall cambridge they are a 2 yr wait!.
hr said as private we can go anywhere but he said herts and essex ae their satalitte clinic and their waiting time is a lot less at 2/3 months!
so checked out their website back home and now attending their open evening at end of july.

still thinking wish we could do it ourselves but he mentioned going back for iui as he said i have the odd few eggs but not enough for ivf we only need 1! see what his letter says when it comes soon.had to stop iuiat local hos as had cysts last 2 times even in jan at oxford had 5 cysts but they have now gone as said i wouldnt hav downreg otherwise! so at least thats something.

so now get my dh to hopefully see if his mum will lend us the money/look at our savings.

if u know of a money tree please show me!lol.  

thinking of u all and sending pos thoughts ur way.

take care.
will ring clinic once we get our letter from oxford then ill know wat to say.


----------



## mango2512

Hiya Ladies,

Just thought id pop on and let you know they collected 9 eggs this morning    

Waiting for the "call " tomorrow to see how many "had a good night" fingers crossed for lots!!!

Sorry its short, Dp insisting on lots of rest today as I didnt sleep well last night
Love to all
Mango xxxx


----------



## sooty bear

Evening ladies

Still waitin for AF. 7 days over now and gettin really frustrated with the whole thin, which doesnt help matters. Congrats mango fingers crossed


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

How are we all getting on? 

*Sooty Bear* Has AF arrived for you now? 

*Mango *How did all your eggs get on 

*Dmorrice *Sounds like you had a very comprehensive meeting  Hope you are okay and that your letter has now arrived  I'm interested as my FSH also 12.7 and just started my first IVF cycle... sniffing at the moment.

*Bunny *How are you? Did you have a nice time at the coast? Are you still feeling side effects? 

As I mentioned I have started down regging now with a baseline scan on 22nd July. Sniffing going okay although tastes disgusting!!!  no real side effects to mention although feeling sooooo tired 

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## mango2512

Hi KW,

This thread is very quiet compared to the others I go on!!
We had great news, 5 eggs fertilised and we had 1x7 cell and 1x8 cell put back on Firday so 11 days til OTD!!!!   

We then had another call today to say 1 of the others went on to high grade blast so they are going to freeze it for us     We are very positive this time so hopefully will not need the frostie for a while yet but were made up to have it.

I hope you are well,Take care
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi Mango

Congratulations on being PUPO

And what fab news about your snow baby!!!

Sending you lots and lots of     for the 2ww and look forward to hearing about your BFP!!!   

   

Karin

xxx


----------



## sooty bear

Good evening ladies

Sorry for the delay been up North for a friends wedding. AF arrived on Friday so just waiting for the clinic to call me back to get this party started.

Mango -  Great news hun good luck with the 2WW.

Sooty Bear


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Well think today was a day of side effects for me







Terrible headache all day today and more AF cramps but no AF







Also weepy over the most stupid of things and snappy too... poor DH2b







Just hoping that all this means is that sniffing is working








*
Sooty Bear* Hope you had a lovely time at the wedding - YAY for AF arriving... you're on your way!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls, I hope you are all well! 

I think the DR drugs are making me forgetful or something because I swear I posted on here yesterday I probably forgot to press 'post'! DUH!!! 

OK, time for a catch up...

Donna... It sounds like you had a good consultation with Mr Mcveigh. I'm sorry that they think they can't help you further with your own eggs. I was just wondering whether it's worth having your AMH tested as this gives a better indication of ovarian reserve. I hope you find a solution soon huni and don't have to wait too long 

Mango... Congratulations on being  and brilliant news about having a blast in the freezer!!! well done you!!  I hope the next 2 weeks fly quickly for you hun xx

Sooty... WOOHOO! for AF coming! You'll be starting in no time! 

KW... oh dear looks like to D/R monster has got you! Do you feel a little bit like ? One minute you are normal then the next minute it's  for no apparant reason then next comes the  awww hun that's totally normal!!!  Sounds like it's working then!!! 

AFM... well I'm fine!!! Had a lovely time down the coast, so lucky to have really good weather, i've got a nice little tan and feel really chilaxed!  I went to the OFU this morning for my DR blood test so should know tomorrow if I can continue onto stimms on Thursday!  It's weird to think that in less than 2 weeks I'll have EC..yikes! 

Well girls hope you all have a good evening! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Had my first hot flush this morning - yuk - so synarel must be doing something!!! 

*Bunny* LOVE your posts with all the pics... the inc hulk sums me up perfectly at the moment!!!  Glad you are all chilled and ready for the next stage in TX... have you heard if your start stimms tomorrow?

Hello to Sooty Bear, Mango and Dmorrice 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi KW, awww bless you with the hot flushes!  I couldn't tell if I was having a hot flush or it was the hot weather 

Just got off the phone from the OFU [ i might suggest a different hold tune as it's a bit depressing!  ] and i'm now down regulated!!!  can start stimming tomorrow!!  scan is on the 14th!!! gosh, just realised thats only a week away! 

I hope you are all having a good day!!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## KW33

*Bunny* Whoop whoop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Stimming starts tomorrow!!! Fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## mango2512

Hiya Ladies,

Well im shattered so off home for a lay down, I hope your all doing well.

Hoping Moshy is doing well and that her little bundles of joy are here safe and sound, cant wait for news.

Take care 
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## OOZ

Bunny,

So have to agree with you on that 'holding tune at OFU' that was my first thought when I first heard it,   very depressing.

I just wanted to ask you, ladies, about the evening meeting at OFU. What did you think of it?

I just found it very impersonal and almost uncomfortable. I'm sure the whole point of it is to cut the questions down and to have an overview of the process but is it really achieving anything. People obviously didn't fell comfortable asking questions, there was a line of people at the end to ask questions which were whispered to the doctor or the embryologist. I also discovered that I was missing some paperwork, but when I asked about it was told it's definitely there, nope it wasn't when i got home and checked again. Is it really a good use of the very expensive time of the embryologist lady and the doctor?

I obviously still had to call in with the rest of my questions which were not answered at the meeting, as I'm sure everyone else. Just thought that all that paperwork and the presentation (on CD maybe) could have been mailed to us to read at home.

Don't know maybe it was just me, but i really really didn't like it, not the actual presentation but the whole set up and the atmosphere overall.


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Pteshka,

I know what you mean, I thought it was fine for what it was, but I think anything that is done in a group presentation is not going to be personal  Probably like your evening, not many people put their hands up when the opportunity arose to ask questions, so waited until it was finished to ask the questions personally. It was quite strange as no one even made eye contact with eachother! But it's such a personal thing, I don't think it's that surprising really.

I did alot of research on the subject so I knew quite a lot of what was said anyway, My DH on the otherhand thought it was really interesting as he didn't do as much research as me on the subject!!  I was interested in the protocols of the clinic as each clinic seems to do different things from each other, which I think was explained quite well. I also thought the talk from the embryologist was good too. Overalll I think having the talk was good and more personal than having a lot of literature posted to you [anyone can do that!] for me, I like the opportunity to see the clinic [first time there at that meeting] at least they take the time to do this, a lot of other clinics/hospitals don't do this at all!!!

Honestly, you'll have lots of time to ask as many questions as you want on your consent appointmant. Mine was over 3 hours!!  When is your appointment huni?

Hi Mango...hang in there huni 

Hi KW... hows DR going?

Big hellos to everyone else!!

AFM... First stimming injection went fine! It's easier than the Buserelin injection! No twinges yet!!! I've been drinking for England and going to the loo every 5 minutes!  Had a very relaxing day sitting in the garden...what a scorcher of a day!!! LOVELY! 

Have a good evening girls

Bunny xxx


----------



## malbec

Hello lovely ladies,

I've only just found this thread. Been posting on the Oxfordshire board and a couple of the peer-support ones for a few months.

I had e/c at OFU today and got 9 eggs. They said that was good but they kept us waiting for hours afterwards and when we finally saw the embryologist she said the first prep they did of DH's sperm hadn't worked so they'd had to start that again from scratch and try and different way of prepping it. The embryologist then sounded quite negative as if we shouldn't get our hopes up - even though she said the motility and count of the sperm was fine. His SAs have always been totally fine results too. We left feeling really downhearted and confused. I was so excited just a couple of days ago and am so anxious waiting for the phone call tomorrow now. DH is depressed and has gone to bed already. 

Anyway, have everything crossed for tomorrow, I'll be so distraught if we have none have fertilised after everything we've been through   

Sorry for the pessimistic post, just feeling worried. The rollercoaster continues I guess!

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Malbec,

 to the thread!

Aww huni, sounds like it's been a very worrying day for you and DH  well done on getting 9 eggs!  but it must be worrying about the spermies  did they tell you as to why they were having problems? Was it the sperm or something they did? I really  that they managed to do something and sending lots of       that they are getting jiggy in the love lab tonight! Let us know how you get on won't you 

Big hugs

Bunny xxx


----------



## malbec

Hey - bad news from me I'm afraid, none of our eggs fertilised. Could be sperm function problem which they can't pick up through SA or could be the eggs - they can't say for sure. We're devastated. I was prepared for tx being stopped due to over-responding or for getting a BFN but hadn't considered this possibility. Need some time out to think through what we want to do next, they have suggested ICSI for next time.
xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Malbec,

So sorry to hear there was no fertilisation huni.  I can only imagine how you must be feeling, you both must be so devastated about it, especially when you don't know exactly what the issue is. You're right, you do tend to think about all the hurdles that you as the woman have to jump over [ especially if the IF issues are on your side] such as whether you will produce enough eggs, whether you will over stimulate and if you do whether they will stop the cycle. Amoungst all the injections and focus on us, you tend to forget that there another important part of the process and that is the sperm; and because SA is fine you expect that the sperm will do their job! ICSI would definate help, it's a shame that they didn't convert to ICSI yesterday  [ did they tell you why they didn't do that?] So worth trying that next time huni  But in the mean time, make sure that you both take time out for awhile to heal and to recover from this cycle and take time to think about what you want to do next. i wish you both a whole lot of luck for the future huni 

Lots of hugs

Bunny xxx


----------



## bearhug

Hello Malbec. I'm so sorry to hear your devestating news hun, it's absolutely heart breaking to go through down reg and stimms and then have no embies. We had a similar scenario the first time we had treatment and only 2 eggs fertilised for no apparant reason, they said sometimes the two just aren't compatible. We got a BFN. We've had better results since then with ICSI so that is probably what they will recommend to you next time. A big hug to you hun     , have a nice glass of malbec, it's my favourite, reminds me of my holiday in Argentina. Wish I was there right now.  Take care hun


----------



## KW33

*Malbec *    so sorry to hear such terrible news  You must both be in a state of shock. Take good care of each other and take your time to think about what you want to do.


----------



## KW33

Hi,

*Mango *How is the 2ww going?  

*Bunny *How's stimming going? 

The  has arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Something must be working then  I felt so awful all day and then when Af turned felt like I'd won the lottery It's strange but it feels like each little hurdle (sniffing, side effects AF arriving, baseline etc) is a test and I've passed the next bit... sounds crazy I know    
Still feeling exhausted but at least I know why now... Sorry







but very heavy, clotty bleeding, some serious belly pain and pain down my legs and DR headache to go with it!!! Despite all of this I just feel so happy that my body is doing what it's supposed to (for now







) for once









Been trying to guesstimate dates and looks like I'll be on 2ww for my birthday. Nothing too exciting for me this year just relaxing at home and being pampered then.







Thinking of getting some box set dvd's for 2ww to just chill and watch... any recommendations??









Take care lovely OFU ladies.

Karin

xxx


----------



## mango2512

Hi Karin,

I think the 2WW is all over for me      
AF appeared Sunday, very light but is now in full swing, I will still test on friday but my hopes are fading      
We have to look forward though..... We still have 1 little frosty and hope to use that asap, Please frosty im       when the time comes you will defrost and be a good little blasto for us.

Well doen on your AF, you can now move onto the next stage
Take care
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

Mango, Awww hun, so sorry to hear you are bleeding huni  I know that it's a stab in the dark but, I really hope it's one of those bleeds that you hear about that happens for no reason and you still get a BFP on Friday  Let us know how things are on Friday. Thinking of you huni  xxxx

KW, Yey Af is here [feels weird saying that  ] looks like it's working then!  When are you going in for your blood test? You'll be on the next stage! 

Stimming is going OK thanks for asking hun  The actual injection is fine, much easier than the Buserelin injections are! Getting a fat tummy and feeling lots of twinges in the ovaries [actually some are quite painful whoppers!  ] so i think something is definately happening there. I have my scan tomorrow, so will see what is happening! [sometimes i'd love to have a window to see through to my ovaries and see whats happening...but then again that would be kind of gross!  ] I will let you know how I get on!

Have a good day girls

Bunny xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls! How are we all today?

I had my scan this morning at OFU! [had to wait 45 minutes again!  ] anyway it went quite well!  My lining is 13mms so nice and juicy and I have a whopping 40+ follies, I don't the sizes but she said they are growing nicely and that i'm a 'egg factory!!"  I'm just about to call them for my blood results and know what is happening next !

I'll let you know what they say next...getting excited now! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hello me again!!!   

Got to continue same dosage of Buserelin and Gonal F for today and Thursday than I have another scan on Friday at 8.15am!  Getting closer now! Ooer!!!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## KW33

Morning,

*Mango *    I am really REALLY hoping like Bunny says that you are one of those lovely ladies who bleed but still get a lovely BFP!!!!!    Thinking of you 

*Bunny *40+!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Well done you!!!! That's amazing.  Good luck for scan on Friday and hope that you are not too uncomfortable. 

I'm chugging along with a very awful AF but just glad that I'm getting there. Got baseline on Tuesday so fingers crossed I'm ready for stimming  Never thought the day would come when I'd be hoping to be ready to inject myself!!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## mango2512

Thanks KW, Im still hanging in there but to be honest it feels just like last time, Although we havnt given up til tomorrow we have already been discussing our frosty!!!!
Take care
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Mango, I think I would be the same and start thinking of whats next... just incase   sending you lots of      your way for a positive result!   

Hi Karin, Sorry AF is being a mare   I hope it calms down soon hun, better out than in tho, It's a good sign!   what time is your appointment at OFU? Just to warn you, the last couple  of times we weren't seen straight away and had to wait 45 minutes.  On the baseline I had to go up to the desk and say something...they had  forgotten about me!!   the nurse said if it gets to half and hour ask then!!!  

I know 40 follies is a lot isn't it?   I'm extremely polycystic so I kind of had a ickling that I'd have alot of follies, the annoying thing is I don't know their size so I don't know how many are developing so even though I may have 40 follies I may not have 40 big uns IYKWIM   Shall know more tomorrow.  I'm starting to feel uncomfortable now, my ovaries must be whoppers!!   

Have a good day girls

Bunny xxx


----------



## mango2512

Bunny...40 WOW!!!! If elt bloated and swollan enough with 11!!! Wishing you the best of lucl
Love
mango xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Mango... It's probably why i'm walking like John Wayne!!!   xxx


----------



## mango2512

Lol Bunny, I hope you gets lots and lots of juicy good eggs and a fantastic fertilisation rate, walking like John Wayne for a while will be worth it xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thanks huni   I   for a miracle for you tomorrow too!       xxx


----------



## sooty bear

Good afternoon ladies

How the devil are we all ?  I finally got my call from the OFU and I start the sniffing next Thursday. I;m getting excited and nervous at the same time as not sure what to expect as this is my first time.  Any suggestions are  most welcome no matter how scary.  

Mango - fingers crossed for your test tomorrow i can only imagine what you and DH are going through. try and stay positive hun   

Bunny - Go girlfriend what a great number of follies, it will be worth walking like John wayne well you get that fab call from the OFU saying how big and juicy they all are   

Karin - I had no real idea that it could be that bad I'm kinda nervous now as I don't do feeling unwell very well.  hang in there though girl nearly all over   

Sooty


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Sooty! 

Hey, that's great news that you are starting sniffing next week!!   Hopefully the S/E's will keep at bay, but for me i didn't really have any during D/R..the odd headache and tiredness but nothing major! I've had more S/E's during stimming really which is twinges in the Ovary area, bloaty tum (I look 6 months preggers!   ) You'll find that treatment passes really quickly (I think it had anyway!) and soon becomes like groundhog day as regards to sniffing and injections!!   

I wish you lots of luck and best wishes on your cycle!! welcome to the rollercoaster!!!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## malbec

Mango - so sorry to hear you've started bleeding, I too still have my fingers crossed but also glad you have a frosty to give you a glimmer of hope in the near future if that is needed.

Bunnykins - good luck for scan tomorrow! Ask them how many of the follies are a decent size if you want to know - they have to measure them all anyway and they can easily tell you.

Sooty - Good Luck with the sniffing!

KW - congrats on getting AF.

BearHug - thank you, yes they have recommended ICSI for next time and we are hopeful.

Well, we had our 'de-brief' meeting today at OFU with Enda McVeigh and it was v useful. He said I have to wait 2 months before we can start again so September. Bit disappointed we can't start sooner and wondering whether we'd be really stupid to pay for it in Sept when we could wait 2 more months to Nov and get the free cycle when I'm 30. Can't decide, must seem mad to outsiders not to just wiat 2 extra months but you know what it's like - just want to get on with it! DH wisely says 'we've got 2 months to decide' so we'll see. I wonder if they'd let me start d/r in Oct before my 30th if it meant my birthday would be before the usual treatm,ent payment deadline?! Probably pushing it there aren't I... 

Good luck all.

xxx


----------



## mango2512

Morning, As thought a BFN for me    looking forward to finding out when I can have my frosty transferred!!! Im not impatient or anything lol 
xxxx


----------



## KW33

Morning,

*Mango *    sorry for the BFN was so hoping for you. Great that you are looking forward though... when will you find out?

*Malbec *Glad your follow up went well... and if you don't ask you don't get?? Worth a try...!! 

*Sooty *I'm on my first time too... started sniffing just 2 weeks ago. I've been hit pretty hard with DR side effects (hot flushes, crying, headaches and general exhaustion) but this isn't the same for everyone as Bunny says. Good luck!!! 

*Bunny *Hope you get lots more info on all your lovely follies... good luck!! 

I hit hormonal melt down yesterday, crying over anything and everything... didn't know I could produce that many tears!!!







Better today though. Looking forward to baseline Tuesday.







Just hope everything is as we would hope in there... 

Karin

xxx


----------



## mango2512

Hi Karin

Ive rang the clinic with results and a nurse will phone me this afternoon so hopefully will find out how soon we can go for our frosty, hopings its quick, dont like waitng lol.

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Mango...I'm sorry huni  it's good to look forward hun, I hope it won't be too long until you can go forward with a FET huni... keeping my finger crossed for you...I hate waiting too! lol  In the mean time, look after yourself and maybe treat yourself to a glass [or two] of wine!  xxx

Hi Malbec... So glad your appointment went well with Mr Mcveigh. It's a quite hard decission to carry on or wait a couple of months Ican totally understand the impatient part,i'm terrible!!!... I want things to happen straight away! Do you know whether you would definately get funding? It might take a couple more months after November to get all the redtape done from the PCT. If it was me, I'd wait and get the funding and spend the next few months getting your body ready for it [and spend a nice few months fertility treatment free] I didn't get funding from my PCT so i know if the opportunity arose i'd jump at it and save the money you do have to spend on your LO when he/she/they arrive!!!  xxx

Hi Kari... Aww huni it's awful isn't it?  It's not you it's just hormones! I didn't have any bad moments whilst DR but I seem to be making up for it during stimms! 

Here's a link for you to look at... it will give you a good laugh if nothing else [maybe you are not as bad as what you think you are!  ]

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11617.0

I may be at OFU an Tuesday for egg collection! We might bump into each other!!  I've got long brown hair and wear pink glasses and my hubby is a tall bean pole with greying hair [from living with me he says!  ]

AFM...I went for my scan this morning and got seen 5 minutes early!! (hallelujah!!)  Everything going well,There's a few that are 15-16mm some at 13mm and lots at 10-11mm so all very nearly there! Waiting for a call from them this afternoon to let me know whats next but the nurse said I will probably go in for a scan on Sunday and EC should be Tuesday if all is well on the scan! 

i can't remember if I told you about DH's sample saga... well basically he went to do his bit for sperm analysis at the clinic and basically couldn't do it, something about the room and the noise coming from the lab! Anyway he went back to try again...couldn't do it so end up having to take a pot home to produce which was fine! The clinic basically froze the sample 'just incase' and we have paid for ICSI back up if he can't produce a fresh sample on the day. I asked whether on the day of EC he could produce from a near by hotel and they put this on our notes to bring up again closer to the time. DH decided he would do it at the clinic (infact adament he would!!  ) anyway today just before scan the nurse asked DH whether he still wanted to do his sample off site and he said "No, it's OK i'll do it in the clinic" I said to him "Definately sure you'll be OK?" he said "yep!" anyway whilst the nurse was measuring all my follicles [it took awhile] DH started to think about 'the room downstairs' and started to get a bit panicy. At the end of the scan he said "erm...I've changed my mind, I think i'd prefer to do it off site!" so the nurse said that's fine and went down to see the embryologist and came back with a pot!!! So...looks like we'll be staying at the Premier Inn near the clinic then!!! I don't particually care as long as he does his business...part of me wants to give him a good shake but I have to be sympathetic [through gritted teeth] it must be tough to perform on demand!!! 

i'll let you know what they say later!

Have a good day girls!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## OOZ

Malbec - hi - DH and I decided to wait for our free NHS trial and to be honest with you, I’m glad that we did. 

Of course there is a money question, but mostly once we made the decision I felt like it’s so nice to take a couple of months off of trying!  
You might enjoy your couple of months off and spending some no pressure time together. My treatment is Sep/Oct (hopefully) and for the last couple of months I feel so…myself. Something has changed, can’t even explain it. And I did have some months when I was just not able to handle it! 
I almost remembered what it’s like to be ‘just the 2 of us’ when it was enough. Try to concentrate on your loviness towards each other, try to find some small joys in your life. I talked to my doc and he is saying that there is a research showing that there is really no significant differences in decline in fertility between 30 and let’s say 31-32, because my argument was I really shouldn’t wait as I’m not getting any younger. I know it’s hard, but it might be wroth waiting just a couple of months?



Bunny – well done on growing some nice little eggies!   

Funny you mentioned your concerned about DH. I’m absolutely freaking out about it! DH will be going to give his sample and I’m going to bet my arm and a leg that it’s not going to happen!  Keeping my mouth shut and joking about it but I was just thinking that if it would be me.  I wouldn’t be able to do it…  At this point he still says that he is going to be fine.  I’m curious to see THE room, asked hubby to take some pictures for me. Worried about it…..


----------



## mango2512

Hiya

Unit called and we can have FET september cycle, Non medicated so hopefully will all happen pretty quickly,looking forward to a pretty much drug free cycle.
      that our 1  Hatching Blast survuves the thaw for us

Take care Ladies
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Pteshka!

Don't worry..It's not a torture chamber or anything!!  Basically he said it's quite small and has a leather settee in it and a table with a small selection of literature!!! DH said that the literature was a bit lacking so recommends taking your own!! What put him off was the fact there was a sort of serving hatch on one wall which connected to the lab and whilst he was doing his thing he could hear the people in the lab walking around and he started worrying it was taking a long time and that they were waiting for him... well lets just say it went down hill from then!  The second time he went we decided that seeing as the literature was lacking (zoo magazine and a polish one..he said he couldn't read the articles cos it was in polish...always thought it was the photos myself!  ) and the noise from the lab put him off, it might be better to download stuff off the internet onto his laptop and take that with him and put headphone on!! Anyway, he said that was much better but he still was in a state about it [because of the first time round and felt pressured!] so thats when we ended up doing the deed at home!  i'm sure your DH will be fine but my DH's number one tip is definately the laptop thing with headphones! If he had that first time round he reckons he would of been fine!

When is your DH's appointment? He'll be fine hun I'm sure! 

Mango... Yay!!!  Wowee that's pretty quick! they don't hang around do they?  i'll be  that your little embie survives the thaw! Now it's time to sit back and look after yourself and DH for a while and try to have a bit of R&R!!! xxx

AFM.. Just heard from OFU, I have to continue with the drugs and i'll be scanned on Monday morning so hopefully the little guys will have a growth spurt over the weekend! 

Speak laters!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## dmorrice

bunny-great news re ur follies all going in right directon.

pteshka-they have a cd player in the room so could block out noise of lab that way and u are allowed to go in with him if he wants u to.
2 seater leather setee and sink and small table with magazines  although no mattter what none othing helped my hubby so in the end he was allowed to tae a pot home and bring in originally was a no due to journey time as is hour and a half from luton but they said it was a good sample!.shame we never got to use it!.

afm-next friday of to our initial appointment with consultant at herts and essex re egg donation.help i liked oxford knew the journey and staff by now now to start all over again just hav to pay privately this time but still not got period yet but said could b up 2 6 weeks which would b end of july but been having afew hot flushes with no medication so not good! could b proving drs right re bing menapusal early.
take  care everyone.


----------



## malbec

*Bunny* - your poor DH, I totally sympathise. I always fear mine won't be able to manage it - stress and pressure is the biggest passion killer for sure! My DH got really angry with himself the first time he had to do SA when we got referred after 1 year ttc - he did it at home as just had to get it to the hospital within an hour and we thought that would be less pressured but I think because I was in the house it made it worse for him. He's been OK at the unit for the SA and the sample he gave on e/c day - he said the literature helped (so clearly easily pleased if it's Zoo and some Polish thing!). So hard coz you sympathise to an extent but also must want to say 'hello, look how much I've put MY poor body through - you only have to do this one thing'... but they know that and being made to feel bad wouldn't help eh?! Good luck. xx

*pteshka* - I found the best way to avoid putting pressure on my DH was simply not to mention his part AT ALL to him. He knew what was happening / what he needed to do and if I ever said anything like 'what's up? re you worrying about Friday?' he'd snap at me like 'thanks for reminding me'... in fact I wasn't just asking whether he was worried about his own contribution that day - naively thought he might be a bit worried about me being sedated etc! Anyway, didn't mention to him at all and afterwards he said it went fine. When he had his SA at the clinic there too I made his appt for a date I couldn't go with him - again, I knew it wouldn't help him having me waiting outside. I actually work in a building dead opposite OFU and fortunately it was a date I wasn't even there - had a meeting in London - so even chance of him thinking I was nearby peering over him 

Blimey, that turned into a long discussion about the men - we usually focus on our own part to play don't we?!

*KW33* - So crappy feeling so emotional and down, it is good that you can tell yourself that it is the tx making you feel like that but doesn't make it any nicer to deal with. When you are d/r hopefully you'll feel better as the hormones stabilise oestrogen is kept at baseline then. It's the oestrogen levels changing (dropping) that bring about the menopausal type symptoms.

*dmorrice *- hope it's not early menopause for you, did the doc say symptoms could be a hang-up of any previous meds you've been on? Clomid or previous IVF cycle etc? Then again I find most of the time the docs say 'we just don't know'... good luck!

AFM we have decided to wait until my 30th (very early Nov) to get funded cycle, seems crazy not to take that opportunity. Am going to try and do my best to forget about ttc in the meantime and concentrate on having fun and doing lots of stuff that will be less possible if/when I am pg. Bring on wine tasting, spa days and holidays please!

I will probably talk to fertility unit soon regards funding just to make sure we are in a position to take it up as soon as we can. From what I heard from OFU it doesn't sound like it holds the treatment up at all whether self-funded or NHS-funded and think they sort all that out. Worth me checking though eh?!

Good luck all

xxx


----------



## sooty bear

Good afternoon ladies

Sorry to be so short and sweet but a general question to you all if I may,  

What foods and drinks should I be having and avoiding throughout my treatment?.  DH is going shopping before I start on Thursday and would like to make sure I have everything.


Thanks 

Sooty


----------



## KW33

Hi OFU lovelies!!!

Had another non crying day so perhaps I'm adjusting!!







Still got this headache but kind of getting used to it now!!







Been shopping today to try and find a dress for my friends party next Saturday. Note to self - never shop whilst doing IVF and have a bloaty tum!!!







It's a champagne reception so got to get glammed up but starting to dread wearing anything at the moment... goodness only knows what my stomach will be like when I'm stimming!!!









*Bunny *Sending all those follies positive growing vibes     Your story about DH sis make me laugh  Bless him!! Thanks for the drug induced thread really gave me a good giggle  Maybe I'm not that bad after all  

*Pteshka *I agree, once we had decided to have IVF we stopped TTC and it's been so lovely to be relaxed for a couple of months and just not stress about it.

*Mango *    Fab news... Roll on September!!!!!!!!!!!!! So pleased for you.

*Dmorrice *Good luck for Friday  *
Malbec *Glad you made a decision that you both comfortable with... now go book a holiday!!!  

*Sooty *this is a good thread for all things to do with what to eat and drink and what supplements to take. You don;'t have to do them all but can choose which you feel works for you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## malbec

Hello girlies,

We bought 2 little bunnies today from Pets at Home! Arthur and Jimmy - they are well cute! We had a pet rabbit for 8 years who died last year so is lovely to see some new bunnies using the hutch again.

Have also booked 5 nights in Barcelona in early September - can't wait. We're staying in the same apartments we stayed last time in the Born area which is a really nice part of Barcelona and handy location.

Sooty - I think the most important thing is keeping up a healthy diet - high in fibre and protein etc, all good whole foods rather than processed. I cut out caffeine and alcohol when I started stimming and made a concerted effort to drink more fluids but I didn't change much else, I feel like my diet is healthy enough anyway and the medical professionals will usually say that it is the hormones that need to do the work.

xxx


----------



## mango2512

Morning Ladies,

Malbec,The rabbits sound great, Love the names. We got a puppy just before Christmas and alot of people think it was a substitute for a child but its not, we love him dearly and nothing will change when we are lucky enough to have a child.

Hoping all you lovely Ladies are doing well and those precious bundles of joy are growing nicely

Take care
Love
mango xxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi ladies

I'm feeling better today only one lot of tears so far and that was for an actual reason rather than just the fact that put the milk in the cupboard!!!







AF has stopped now so here's hoping for tomorrows baseline







Should I ask for lesson in Jabs, will they tell me how many follies are there at the moment, will they do a trial ET.... so many questions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?





















??





















I guess by this time tomorrow I'll have the answers









*Malbec *Awwwwwww   Is Arthur "R for".... rabbit?!  Cute!!! Time in Barcelona also sounds fabulous!!!

Hi to Mango, Bunny, Sooty, Pteshka, Dmorrice and anyone else I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## mango2512

Hi KW

Its always nerve racking!!!! Its the unknown thats puts all the questions in our heads. I remeber my first IVF, I was absolutely petrified!!! Scared I would do something wrong etc...
Any questions you have just ask them, they are always really helpful. You should have a lesson on how to inject and more than likely have a mock ET, its all very straight forward though.You wont have a follie scan until youve been stimming for a while.
I hope all goes well for you, if you ever want to know anything your unsure of you can alwasy drop me a message and ill help if I can
Take care
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls!  Just a quick one from me!  I have EC tomorrow at 11am! We've booked a hotel not far from OFU so that DH can do his thing!! So Dh is treating me to a slap up meal before fasting!!! 

Sorry for lack of personals but just about to leave...I couldn't remember whether I posted or not yesterday!   I can't wait to get my brain back!!   

I'll come on later tomnorrow to tell you how it all went!   

Take care

Bunny xxx


----------



## malbec

*KW *- yep that's it, DH's little joke ('Rfor Rabbit')! Hope your baseline (blood test?) went well today and you got news today that you are down reg'd?

*Bunny* - great news about your e/c being booked! Have you booked a room at the lovely Premier Inn next to the business park per chance?! I work on the business park so know the area well! Handy for getting to OFU but sometimes a bit too close for comfort when I worry colleagues see me going over there  If I see a harrassed looking chap hot-footing it from the Premier Inn to OFU tomorrow I'll resist the urge to give him an encouraging 'whoop whoop' from my office! Seriously though - all the best for both of you tomorrow.

*Mango* - can't remember if I said already but glad you can go for your FET in September! They said September to us too for trying again to allow body to recover so am trying to tell myself waiting another 2 months from then to Novermber will not feel like an age!

New profile pic is Arthur and Jimmy - Arthur is the sandy one!

xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hello,


Bunny-kins - Good luck for tomorrow.  I hope it all goes well.


I hope everyone is okay and progressing through this experience as easily as possible.


AFM - 3rd Baseline Blood Test tomorrow.  I am hoping I can now progress to the next stage.  Hope I am not delayed any longer.  Suffering with terrible bloating and wind - not sure if this is right when you are only at the DRing stage.


Gypsy Moon
xxx


----------



## mango2512

Hi Ladies,

Malbec, loving the rabbits!!

cant believe its the end of the month next week... September will soon be here!!! Hope my cycle stay regular.

Does anyone know the protocol for Non medicated FET?? were looking at going away in September for a week and hoping we can in between end of cycle and FET, not sire how it all works though?

Love
Mango xx


----------



## KW33

Hi ladies,

Well had bloods taken yesterday and so have to phone today for results and hopefully start stimms tomorrow  The nurse I saw was really lovely and gave me my injection lesson  didn't realise you could *SEE *the needle!!!  Hope I can remember everything  Also they did a trial ET (after I reminded them that i still hadn't had one  ) and that went fine. Feel quite excited today, also looking forward to halving the  Synarel!!! 

*Malbec *How cute are your two little bunnies!!!  I thought that might be the case with Arthur... I had a friend who used to have a cat called Ceefur and a dog called Deefur!!! 

*Mango *  thank you for your lovely words, I really appreciate your support  I don't know anything about FET but maybe you could ask on the FET board... someone there might have the answer. 

*Gypsy * for your baseline today... hope you can progress. 

*Bunny *Loads and loads of    for today!!! Hope DH finds "things" easier this time  Look forward to hearing how it went!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Karin... How did your bloods go hun? I hope you start stimms tomorrow! It's like reaching the first milestone!  don't worry about the gonal F injection. It's really easy and the needle is quite fine so you don't really feel it. I find it easier in the tummy [lot of fat there!!] so just get a good pinch and you wont feel it. I also fine if you relax your grip a bit after you've injected it slides out again pain free! Good luck hun 

Hi Gypsy Moon.. I hope you got the go ahead today for stimms too!     Yes I got a really bloating tummy and wind so I think thats part of it...I'm afraid it doesn't get any easier during stimming! I also had bouts of terrible constipation too! 

Hi Malbec... Your post did make me laugh!! I think the look on DH's face would of been priceless if a random woman was hanging out of a windo 'whoop whopping' him!   We stayed in a Travel lodge in Wheatley as the Premier Inn was booked up so it was a 10 minute dash! DH did really well and I looked after his spermies inbetween my cleverage and was talking to them giving them a pep talk!  it turned out they they were all fine so very proud of my DH!  [and a bit relieved too!...Pardon the pun!] BTW love your bunny pic...soo cute!!! xx

Hi Mango...September will be here before you know it  I'm not sure about a natural FET but I think they try to aim ET around your natural ovulation it might be worth looking on the FET thread. Here's the link hun
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0

AFM... *I GOT 12 LOVELY EGGIES!!! * 

It wasn't exactly pain free at EC infact I wasn't asleep! But it was interesting hearing them call out "got one" "here's another one!"  They were playing Blur so I think Parklife is always going to remind me of EC now!!!

DH did his deed...though I had to go for a wander whilst he did it. He said he just can't concentrate when he know's I'll be cheering him on like he's a horse in the grand national! 

Oh had a bit of a embarrassing thing.... After they showed me in the little room to get change DH tied those little ties on the gown at the back then the nurse came in and said I need to go to the loo to empty my bladder. Well DH didn't get a chance to fasten the bottom one so I waltzed out of the room down the corridor with my  hanging out!!! for everyone to see!  He said he realised when he watched me march down the corridor and said it was too late to say anything!...git!  ...   Oh well, they not only got to see my foo foo buy my backside too. I've lost all dignity now! 

Just hope that my eggies are getting jiggy with DH's spermies tonight in the love lab! I'm imagining a bit of low lighting, maybe a bit of wine and music form the love god Barry white!! 

Have a good evening girls! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## KW33

*Bunny *What fabulous news!!! 12 lovely eggs doing their thing with DH's swimmers, tonight in the love lab!!! ... come here baby....  Had to laugh at the  story!!!  Bless you!!! So pleased for you... let us know the news when you get the call tomorrow.   

Hi to everyone else 

I got the go ahead today to start stimming tomorrow... I'm all downregged and ready to go 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Karin.... Woo hoo on reaching the stimming stage!   don't worry about the injection, you'll do fine!!   when is your first stiming scan? make sure you drink loads of water and eat oads of protein!  A hot waterbottle helps too!!   

Hi Gypsy moon... How did you go huni?  I hope you got the go ahead too.   

Big hellos to Mango and Malbec!   

AFM... I'm waiting for the call, I have everything crossed!! I suppose constantly checking my phone is working isn't going to make them call any quicker.  Patince isn't my virtue i'm afraid!   i will let you all know when the call comes through!! Hurry up!!! lol 

Bunny xxx


----------



## mango2512

Good Morning Ladies,

Sounds like things are moving on on this thread, great news everyone, we love milestones.
Bunny I pray for great fertilisation for you, hope your call comes quickly.

Have a good day Ladies
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## KW33

Morning,

Feeling a bit low today... just overwhelmed I think.

*Bunny *Got EVERYTHING crossed for you  ... HURRY UP phone - ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I've got my first stimming scan next Friday at 8.45!!!  Just the thought of getting through Oxford for the time scares me!!!  

*Gypsy Moon* Hope you have been able to move forward.  

*Mango *How are you doing? Did you have any luck finding about FET protocol?

*Malbec *How are you and the bunnies?

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls

Karin, Sorry you are feeling a bit low today hun  It does get overwhelming this tx lark! Big hugs to you  
that's the time I had my first two scans but didn't get to see anyone till 9.30!!! Be prepared to wait a bit! It will fly past..honest! 

Thanks Mango! 

Hi everone else!  

AFM... Well after a anxious morning waiting for the phone to ring and wearing out my bedroom carpet from all the pacing i've been doing, I actually got the call from the embryologist!! 

*10 out of 12 eggs have fertilised!!! *






























So pleased! Was begining to think of the worse I was waiting that long!! They are looking good at the moment and she said they will phone me on Saturday morning before 9am to tell me when ET will be. They've given me a provisional time of 12.30 on Saturday for a 3 day transfer but if they are doing well, they will let me know on Saturday if any are good enough to go to Blast, in which case transfer will be Monday!







I called DH straight after they phoned me and he was chuffed as punch, he said he has hardly done any work cos he was waiting for me to phone as he was worried...bless! 

Oh well more waiting to be had!!! Need to occupy my brain then!!!









Speak laters

Bunny xxx


----------



## mango2512

Well done Bunny, thats great news.Pray that they grow big and strong for you.

KW, yes had a few replies and think i may try and get away before AF that way I wont be worrying about the ifs and buts etc...

Still cant believe its august nxt week....not long now xx


----------



## KW33

*Bunny*       Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep going little embies, bugger and stronger every day!!!    Funny you say that as I'm dreading being late for scan as have to have a full bladder don't you?!?!  

*Mango *Glad someone has been able to help.  Getting away sounds lovely... where do you think you might go?

5 or so hours to go... every time I walk past the fridge that needle is calling my name I swear!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thanks girls!   

Mango... I know! Summer is whizzing past so quickly!!   I have a feeling September is going to be a great month!   

Karin... No, you need a empty bladder hun, it's the 'Dildo cam' i'm afraid   so don't forget to mow the lawn!   haha I was like that...kept getting the gonal F out of the fridge and looking at it!  It's a bit of a anticlimax after all the build up we do!  Good luck honey, I'll be thinking of you!   

Hello to Malbec, Gypsy Moon, sooty, Pteshka, Dmorrice, pooh bear and all the lurkers! 

Speak laters!

Bunny xxx


----------



## OOZ

*Oh! Bunny!* well done!!!    
   Please please grow little ones.

Reading your posts really made my day!

Thanks so much for some good tips for DH. He is going first week of August for his test. I'm still being very careful to discuss the topic but also thinking that I might be overthinking this. I guess it's a good thing that they have this test repeated at the clinic, I'm just thinking that this could be a good predictor of how he would do under pressure. I will just keep quiet for now and only when something doesn't go right will bring it up. He might have to do it some other way or we will have to freeze it or something but really this shouldn't be my main worry!!!

*Malbec* Very cute bunnies How are they doing? I always wanted to have one of those with long ears. Where are you keeping them?

Hi to everyone else spin

I'm getting so impatient! Really want things to start moving forward. The meeting is in the second week of August! Come one!!!!!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Pteshka,

Thanks huni   your DH may be fine it's just some food for thought incase there is a problem!   But your right, it's something you don't think will be a problem as you are so centred around yourself but it is an important part.  Without spermies you'll just have a egg!!! DH was actually fine in the hotel, took a little time but he got there in the end!   I even did a pep talk in the car to the spermies whilst they were nestling in my cleverage!    DH thinks i'm bonkers!   

Hey, that's not long to wait hun.  honestly it will be here before you know it then it will be full steam ahead and in no time at all you will be were I am today!    There's an awful lot of waiting and lots of little milestones to reach the waiting can be the worse part of it i'm afraid!   

If there's anything you want to know just shout!!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hi,


Hope everyone is well and everything is going to plan.


They found another cyst yesterday during my repeat DR scan.  I thought it was going to be bad news, but my bloods were checked and they came back to say I could start injecting this evening.


Getting a bit nervous now.  Glad hubbie has gone out for the evening.  At least I can do it myself without him fussing.  He squirmed when I showed him the needle on the gonal f pen   .


In a bit of shock at the moment.  Our ten year old Sausage/Jack Russell Cross dog had to go to the vets this morning to have her teeth checked and annual jabs.  She is terrible with the vets so has to be muzzled.  There is no way she would let them near her teeth normally so had to be knocked out.  Well picked her up this afternoon and my purse was £500 lighter   .  We have to administer tablets for the next few days.


I wonder which will be easier the tablets or my injections.  I think it will be harder the administer the tablets   .


Sending loads of   and    to everyone.


Gypsy Moon


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Gypsy,

hey thats great news you can start stimming tonight! It will be fine huni, you won't need DH there!    TRy not to worry about the cyst hun, they will asperate it when you have EC it shouldn't effect the folly growth!  Good luck chick!   

My word,that was a big vet bill!   Was that just for the sedation or was there treatment involved... my god, I should of gone for Veternary school rather than Midwifery!   

Bunny xx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hi Bunny,


I think the majority of the bill was for the anesthetic and the teeth that were removed.  Good job I still had my birthday money that could go towards paying off part of the bill.


Good luck with ET.


Gypsy Moon
xxx


----------



## KW33

Evening ladies,

I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Not too bad, bled a little but didn't really hurt. Feeling very proud of myself now 

*Gypsy Moon* Ouch hun... vets bills are horrendous aren't they? I have 2 cats and always get a sense of dread when one of them gets poorly. 

*Pteshka *Hope that time goes really quickly for you!!!   

*Bunny *Phew no full bladder... always dread that I'm bursting and they are running late!!!  Sending Embies lots of dividing vibes!!!! 

Hugs to Mango, Dmorrice, Malbec, Sooty and anyone else I haven't mentioned 

Anyone else in OFU next Friday am?

Karin

xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hi Karin,


I'm in Swindon next Friday unfortunately.  Our appointments are at the satellite clinic.  Just EC and ET at Oxford so might see you then.


Jen


----------



## KW33

*Gypsy Moon* Awww shame... be lovely to meet you   we might have same EC or ET 

Karin

xxx


----------



## mango2512

Morning Ladies,

GL to all where ever you are in Tx, hope all is going to plan.

We have decided on 10 days away starting on the friday of august bank holiday which means AF is due just towards the end so not too bad. My inlaws have a lvoely 6 berth motor home so the 4 of us are going, I love them to bits and we get on soooo well so really looking forward to a good relaxing break.

I hope your all enjoying the sunshine
Take care
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Gypsy Moon, I hope you didn't watch that Panoramma programme last night "It shouldn't happen in a vet" it was absolutely shocking!   

Hi Karin, Yeah!!! You did it! See it's not too bad is it?! You'll start to feel twinges in a couple of days!   Awww it's a shame i won't be there next Friday! It would of been good to meet up! Maybe one day we could all meet up and compare our expanding baby bumps!!!   

Hi Mango, Oooo thats sounds lovely!   where are you going to head to? A few days away will be just what the doctor ordered.  It's nice you get on with your inlaws.  I love mine to bits too.  My MIL is so funny and is a good friend, we talk about lots of stuff and sometimes go out for girlie shopping days which is nice!   

AFM... I'm fine still have crampy pains from EC but its getting better, no other problems! (touch wood) just getting a little bit impatient, I can't help but wonder how my little embies are doing. It feels wierd knowing that my future babies are busy dividing in a lab in Oxford! Isn't science wonderful!!!   

Think i'm going to clean the house just to take my mind off things!

Have a good day girlies! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## mango2512

Hiya

Its all sounding positive on here, Thats the wat I like it.

A meet up of expanding bumps when we all get there sounds a fantastic idea!!!
I have been under the unit for 3 years now and I dont think iv ever spoke to anyone there!!! I often wonder if im sat next to someone who I chat to on here lol.

Were off to Liverpool on Thurs to fly over to Ireland for a family wedding nxt saturday, coming back Monday then on saturday we will be booking our 10 days in the motorhome, weve decided on cornwall also going to have a couple of nights in a B&B so we can have a little time to ourselves if you know what I mean!!! I share alot with my inlaws but not that much    

Anyone else got any holiday plans soon
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## KW33

Evening,

Had a lovely time today catching up with a fellow FF who has been through this and been a great source of knowledge and comfort to me, I find no-one quite understands as well as someone that has been or is going through it







That's what is so great about this site  Had a fab dream last night about me getting a







, so vivid and real, hope it comes true!!!!























*Mango *10 days away sounds fab!!! I love Cornwall!!!  Beautiful.    to sharing with your in laws!!! No holiday plans here as with IVF and wedding in December funds are v short 

*Bunny *Hope the crampy pains are easing and that you are starting to feel better all the time  Would be great to have a meet 

 to Pteshka, Gypsy Moon, Dmorrice, Malbec, Sooty and anyone else I haven't mentioned

Karin

xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hello Everyone,

Hope you have all had a good day.

Got home from work this evening at 630pm and found DH asleep. So had to walk the dog, go shopping and cook dinner. I wasn't too happy (but I may be a bit more insensitive due to the drugs). DH had major back surgery two years ago and he hasn't really ever returned to the fitness he had when we first met  . He still thinks he's 18 (like we all do) and does too much.

*Bunny-kins* - I didn't watch the vet programme last night. I knew it would just cause me to worry each time Lucy has to have any treatment. It was absolutely shocking from the clips that I saw. Hope the house cleaning went well 

*Mango* - Enjoy your time in Cornwall. We spent a week there in June. I'd love to move there. So peaceful.

*Karin* - Perhaps we might all end up sitting in the waiting area over the next few weeks.

Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend.

AFM I'm not planning to do much. I have to go to weight watchers tomorrow morning and we might go to watch dog racing in the evening. Other than that I think I might start the new Veronica Henry book. I haven't read any of her books but I was looking for something to read and this seemed a good book. Got to do my second gonal-f jab tonight. Woke up this morning feeling a bit sick, not sure whether it was the injection or being hungry.

Jen (Gypsy Moon)
xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

OMG!!! Girls, I'm in shock!!! All 10 embies are still going!   2 are slowing down a bit but I have 8 (in their words) fantastic embryos that are all front runners,nothing between them! Me and DH can't believe it!!! So we are going for blast, transfer will be on Monday at 11am!  I know that there's a bit to go yet so being a bit cautious but I am happy on how things are progressing so far! Girls... wish us well i'm   my little heart out that we get some good blasts on Monday!...Soooo excited!   

Sorry for lack of personals just popping out to do my weekend shop! I was busting to tell someone!!   

I hope you are all having a good weekend!

Bunny xxx


----------



## mango2512

Well done Bunny

I wish you all the luck in the world, Im        that all 8 if not 10 make it and then you can have some frostires for future siblings cos you wont need them immediately cos this is going to work.
     

Hi to everyone else, hope your all doing well

Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## KW33

Evening OFU ladies

I've had a lovely but had a v busy weekend with friends round yesterday, gym, 30th party last night (dress fitted and felt actually quite attractive considering!!) then cinema with my little girl and 3 godchildren today... phew, need and early night now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Quick question about scans when stimming... I'm not having one until day 8 of stimms  will this be okay?  Worried they are not tracking my progress (if any  ) enough  Also had no twinges or anything from stimming?!   Is this normal?? no bloating (well no MORE bloating!!  ) or anything... got myself into a state now thinking nothing is going on in there. 

Seems that every time we are coming up to the next "big" thing (scan on Friday) I get myself in a bit of a state   

*Bunny *WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO go embies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's such fantastic news!!! Wishing you loads and loads of    for ET tomorrow... will be checking here all day!!! 

*Mango *Hope you've had a good weekend 

*Gypsy Moon* How are the jabs going I don't mind them too much and last nights one I managed NOT to bruise!!!  Are you feeling anything from the stimms?  Must keep in touch re appointments and we might be there the same day 

 to Pteshka, Dmorrice, Malbec, Sooty and anyone else I haven't mentioned

Karin

xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Evening All!


What lovely weather again.


Karin - What a busy weekend you have had.  You'll be glad when Monday is here so you can have a rest   .  I am getting on okay with my injections.  I bruised the second night, last nights stung a bit but overall it's going okay.  Haven't felt anything either so I am sure you are doing okay.  I have to wait until Friday for my first scan, so you don't need to worry that you aren't being seen sooner.  Will keep in touch, just to see if our paths cross next week .  Sending loads of      and try not to stress too much.  It'll all be okay.


Bunny - Hope you have had a lovely weekend.  Wishing you all the best for ET tomorrow.


Best wishes to everyone else on this forum.  I hope you have all had a lovely weekend. 


Gypsy Moon
xxxx


----------



## malbec

Wow it's all going on at the moment isn't it? I feel quite left out but very happy and positive for you all!

*Mango *- I would speak to OFU about timings for FET if you haven't already, just because from seeing others' posts about IVF it sounds like people start at different points in cycle depending on the advice of the clinic. Glad you have booked a hol though. I love Padstow in Cornwall, haven't been anywhere else (not keen on Newquay although Watergate Bay btw Newquay and Padstow is pretty - where Jamie Oliver's 15 restaurant is and where they filmed Echo Beach - did anyone watch that?!! I quite liked it, especially the spin-off comedy show of the 'filming of it')

*Karin *- congrats on stimming! Don't fret about traffic - it's school hols now and makes a MASSIVE difference around the business park, especially on Fridays, they are the best days! Where are you travelling from? Only took 30 mins from Witney to OBP last Friday 8:30am-9am (I work on OBP anyway - right opposite OFU!). What dose of Gonal F are you on? I was only on 112.5IU and I felt no bloating at all the whole time and not a lot going on until about day 10 when they upped it to 150IU. It was lower dose than normal as they played it safe due to my PCO. Wasn't ready for EC until day 14 and still got 9 eggs.

*Gypsey* - glad you can start stims, despite cyst. Your poor doggy though - boo.

*Bunny* - CONGRATULATIONS! Wowsers girl - 10 fert and going for blast tomorrow! Good luck and hope they others can all be frozen. Your pep talk and cleavage warming clearly did the job. Hooray for Travelodge!

*Pteshka* - bunnies are in hutch in the garden. They don't like laminate flooring - we confirmed that today!! Have bought a run for the garden so when that gets delivered they can have a good run round a big patch of garden without chance of escape.

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Helloooooo!  *I'M PUPO!!!!* 

i hope you had a nice weekend! Can't stay long as DH is ordering me to rest!! 

I had ET today. All 10 embies were still going strong. 4 were top grade expanding Blasts and the others are at different Blast stages! Aww bless them!! Even the 2 that slowed picked up again. Soo proud of my embies...does that sound daft! 

We ended up having just one put back in after a big debate with the doctor and embryologist about it because I wanted two put back. They told me all the cons (no pros) and due to the quality of the Embryos the likelyhood of them both implanting and the risks involved blah de blah! To be honest, I felt a little bit bullied into choosing one but I did get the chance to talk it though with DH, I think i'd rather aim for one healthy baby then risk having poorly twins. I think the only time I will regret the decision is if there was a negative HPT!  I was told my embies are the best they can be so I have to trust in mother nature now! Nothing I can do now but to wait and see. I was going to call the two embies Bubble and Squeak...but it's just Bubble now. Squeak will be popped into the freezer for a future sibling to Bubble!  we have definately got 3 brilliant ones to freeze and just waiting to see how the others progress tomorrow! My OTD is now 4th August!

Will come back laters for a catch up!

Bunny xxx


----------



## mango2512

Well done Bunny, You wont need the frosties this time round, its going to work!!! Takec are xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello all...

I wish I had found you when I was having my first ever IVF cycle in Oxford.  

I finished yesterday and I am not pregnant despite having an amazing cycle - 16 eggs at egg collection, 9 fertilized and 5 to blastocyst. One embryo was put back. None were suitable for freezing. All in heaven now.  

I have called in sick today, I am SO depressed words can't even describe it.   

Best of luck to all of you... xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Mango!  Thanks hun.... fingers crossed!   


Hi Kittyrose... Welcome to the thread!   So sorry to hear your news hun   treatment can be so cruel sometimes especially when you do so well throughout the cycle.  I know how devastated you must must be feeling at the moment but look what you've achieved in your cycle!  Not many ladies even get to Blast stage, you've done remarkably well!!   implantation is one thing we can't control, we have to leave this to mother nature.  I've just had 1 expanding blast put in this morning and keep willing it to stick...I know the wait till OTD will be a very long one!    

Make sure you take time out to recover hun and surround yourself with love and nice things.  The cloud will lift and you will be able to think more clearly as what to do next.  if you need to chat hun, you know where to come huni   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Bunny,

Thank you so much for your kind words.. Sending you the BEST of luck in your two week wait..  

The unit called today, we are booked to see a senior doctor and the councellor. I'm taking full advantage of all on offer, because next time we will have to pay. Ouch!

Speak soon and fingers crossed for you...  

X


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi kittyrose,

It will be good to talk to the senior doctors about your cycle and their feedback on what (if anything) went wrong.  There could be little tweeks they can do to future treatment, unfortunately they sometimes see the first one as a trail run as they don't know how you will respond to it! I find the staff at Oxford are very good and will discuss things with you and are open to questions and taking the time with you.  Seeing the councellor will definately be worth doing, if it's there hun..take full advantage of whats on offer!    When is your review appointment? I hope it comes along quickly for you hun   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Bunny, 

The review appointment is on 9th August.. We plan to do a second cycle in 3 months if the councellor feels I am ready.. Despite waiting for years (three and a half - I'm 36 - OH 31 - unexplained infertility) I am not going to rush this. If I never fall pregnant I don't want to fall into depression by not giving myself the time to recover... I am thinking of making a little memorial in our garden for the 9 embryos that are no longer with us   I think it might help me..

xx


----------



## sooty bear

Evening Ladies 

Sorry for my lack of posts, we had to put our 13 year old dog to sleep last Wednesday so haven't felt like socialising. I started the old sniffing last Thursday and no sign of side affects yet so I'm either very lucky or not doing it properly (knowing my luck). 

Kiityrose - Welcome hun and so sorry to hear your news, hopefully you can find some sollice in the girls on this thread.

Mango - Fingers crossed for you and your DP

Bunny - Go get them girl I am so so wishing you all the luck in the world hun.

Gypsy Moon  & Karin - How's the jabs going ladies?

Speak soon 

Sooty Bear


----------



## KW33

Evening,

*Bunny*

PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO

Sending you millions of   

*Sooty *     I'm so so sorry for your loss hunny... that is so sad. Hope the sniffing goes okay and that the  side effects stay away!!! 

*Kittyrose *Welcome, sorry to hear about your negative cycle  Take your time and hopefully the follow up cons will help you decide what to do next. Be kind to yourself 

*Malbec *Hope you're right re traffic as last time i had to be in for that time I was late as hadn't realised traffic could get THAT bad around Oxford!!!  I'm on 225 of Gonal F as have high FSH and so they think I'll need it  Hope something is happening in there.    How do the bunnies like their new run?

*Gypsy Moon* My jab stung tonight... really made me catch my breath as it really hasn't hurt before  How are your jabs going? What time is your scan on Friday?

 to Mango, Pteshka, Dmorrice, and anyone else I haven't mentioned

Karin

xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Good Morning Everyone,

*Bunny* - Congratulations on being PUPO. Hope you are feeling okay. Take it easy.

*Kittyrose* - Welcome to the group. Everyone is so friendly. Don't feel worried about asking anything.

*Karin* - I haven't got a specific time for my scan on Friday because it should have been two weeks ago and they have already filled the appointments. Just have to turn up just after 8 and wait until I can be seen. I had to change my shift at work to cover a colleague who is on a all day course, so I don't start work until 230pm which fits in quite nicely.

Hi to everyone else. Hope all is going okay.

AFM - Made a bit of a mess of my injection last night. Starting to begin to feel a bit tired and I wasn't really with it. Had to start a new gonal f pen. Had injected before I realised I hadn't pulled the end out so had to take the needle off and start again. It stung a bit and bled. Then I think I panicked and I took the needle out before counting to ten. I think I was okay. None of the liquid seeped out of the injection site. What am I like 

Now I feel like I need to get something off my chest .......

I annoyed about work. We are only allowed to have one person off on holiday at a time. Had my cycle had fallen into place, with EC and ET taking place last week/this week, we would have been full staffed. Therefore, causing as little disruption as possible. Now it is two weeks behind track, it means one of my colleagues is off and I am expected to cover additional hours and work my day off for the two weeks starting Monday coming, but another colleague has also asked for time off so I'm going to be running round like a headless chicken, at the same time having to complete all the cleaning duties and carrying things in and out of the shop at the beginning/end of the day. I have to stand up for all of my shift as it is a busy pharmacy and with two people off it only leaves me and the pharmacist (when I am on shift). With my colleague off sick since Friday, all my shifts have been on my own with the pharmacist which is very hard when you are serving and then helping to dispense. It keeps my mind off things but I am getting very tired. With EC and ET looking like being next week I am getting really worried that I am going to be overdoing it and getting stressed.

I am more annoyed with myself. I don't know why I am worrying about it, I'm definately not paid enough to worry. I had delayed my IVF by about six months because two of my colleagues left and it was taking them ages to recruit anyone. I had to work loads of extra hours then, which is okay for the overtime but not great for my health. In then end I had to submit a letter saying I was reducing my hours ready to start IVF. They suddenly recruited then!

I feel so worried about time off that I feel sick. I only get one week's sick pay and I have already had two days sick for the cyst aspiration. I was advised that EC and ET should be taken as holiday but I managed to negotiate it as unpaid leave. I only get the minimum entitlement to holiday and I feel like I will need a holiday later either between cycles or just to rest. I'm worried if I take time off sick this time it'll cause me problems if I need to go through any more cycles. I know this worrying isn't helping me.

Sorry about this post, I just needed to sound off.

Gypsy Moon
xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Morning Girls!   


Hi Kittyrose... That's good that you don't have to wait long for your appointment.  It will give you a bit of time to think things through, I do think you are being sensible and taking your time with things.   

Hi Sooty... Sorry to hear about your Dog hun.   It's so sad when they leave us, they are like a member of the family aren't they? I was so upset when my dog had to be put down, I really miss her    Don't worry about not having any SE's from D/R.  I didn't have any either and I was fine!   When is your Baseline scan? xxx

Hi Karin... Good luck with your scan on Friday hun   I'm sure everything will be going according to plan! I had an extra one because I have severe PCOS so got an extra scan to make sure I didn't over stimulate.  That's why my first one was on day 6 of stimms. A day 8 scan is normal and gives you time to respond to the drugs and to adjust any meds if necessary.  I did have strong twinges but I think thats because my ovaries aren't used to having to work!! (PCOS ovaries are extremely lazy!   )   for some juicy follies for you!

Hi Gypsy Moon... The last thing you need is stress from work.  I take it they know all about your treatment then?  well then, it's their problem if they are short staffed and not yours.  I know it's hard but sometimes you have to look after yourself in these situations.  You definately will need time off for EC and possibly the day after ( I was still extremely sore for a couple of days) and you need time off for ET day to rest (although i've heard of people going straight back to work after that!) Good luck with your scan on Friday, do try to relax and not worry too much (I know that is very hard to do when work is concerned!   )   

Malbec.... Thank you for the sticky vibes hun!   How are you doing hun? How are your lovely Bunnies doing?!   

AFM... I'm fine!!! Although I've had really bad constipation since EC and it's getting rather annnoying!   I don't really want to strain too much IYKWIM! (sorry for TMI!  ) so i'm eating lots of fibre in the hope to shift it!  i'm hoping now the cyclogest pesseries are now going through front door it may help a little bit!   Other than that i'm fine, keep feeling little twinges but trying not to analyse anything!    I just got a phone call from the embryologist and I have 3 top grade expanding Blasts going in the freezer, all the others weren't doing so well so i'm quite happy with that!   

Have a good day girls

Bunny xxx


----------



## KW33

Evening,

It's sooo humid and sticky  and why does it keep raining and not clearing the air!!  Got a very sore tummy today, feel like AF is coming and very tired  Just feeling a bit bleurgh to be honest 

*Gypsy Moon* I've said it before but let me say it again *YOU ARE THE IMPORTANT ONE IN ALL THIS*, please put yourself first.   

*Bunny *FAB news about your snow babies!!!  Hope the 2ww isn't sending you too  

 to Mango, Pteshka, Dmorrice, Kittyrose, Sooty, Malbec and anyone else i might have missed

 to all!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## mango2512

Hiya Ladies

I trust your all keeping well, This weather is unbelievable, I love the heat but please give us some air!!!!

Bunny, well done on the frosties but like I said you wont need them this time round, I have faith.     
Also I saw your post on 2ww about test date, Im sure Oxford test 14 days after EC hence going to blast knocks 5 days off, (Thats what I seem to remember)

I feel really awful ATM, dont know if its cos i need a break or the humidity, Im emotional,grumpy,grouchy thats just to name a few!!! and seriously over sensitive!!!
Have a long weekend coming up this week, off to Ireland so really hope its just what I need 
Sorry to be on a downer, cant really chat to anyone else at the moment

Take care
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls! 

Mango...I know what you mean about the lack of air! I think it does make you a bit grumpy because you feel so uncomfortable! It seems to be a bit fresher today though.  Trust the weather to be Iffy as soon as the kids are off school... talk about jinxing it!!!    Awww hun sorry you are feeling a bit off at the moment.  We're all here if you need a good ole rant...that's the good thing about it here, we all understand!   I'm sure a nice long weekend in ireland will do you the world of good!!    

Karin... hows stimming going hun? Feeling all bloated yet? I bet you can't wait till your scan on friday!   

Gypsy moon... Hows things with you?  I agree with Karin...You need to put yourself first, this may be your chance for getting a baby...there will always be other jobs if they are being @rsey about it!   

Malbec... how are you huni? How are your lovely bunnies getting on?! 

Kitty... I hope you are bearing up ok huni!   

AFM... A week today till I test!! mmmm...Is it really that long!!! I think i'm getting a bit stir crazy already!!! By constipation issue is easing up so I'm thinking it was the cyclogest pesseries in the back door that was doing it! Been having AF type pains and last night that dull ache you often get before AF comes.  I know that doesn't mean anything but I don't think you can help wondering what is going on inside you.  I've been talking to Bubble and so has DH!   I keep changing from being ultra postive to a bit negative.  i keep regretting not putting two back in. I wish I didn't feel like they backed me in a corner... still it only takes one eh!  I don't think i could of done anything better than i have done in this cycle so I have to remain positive that it is sticking!       

Right need to go and find some positivity!!!  

Have a good day girls!

Bunny xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello everyone...   Sorry I am not up to speed with all your names yet. D'oh!

Bunny - I know JUST how you feel with the positive / negative feelings during the two week wait. It is SUCH a long time. In fact the whole process is... A rollercoaster!  

I have been up and down. Up and down. Etc! I deleted roughy 400 people off ******** before I started my cycle - I thought I wouldn't have the strength to see other people's baby snaps while on the drugs... Anyway, I now only have 51 friends (close friends and family)... So the day I was due to take my preg test. The day I should have found out I was preg - and I wasn't. I logged on to see one of my best friends from school had a baby - the same day! I thought of all the days for her to have her baby - ha ha! And there were loads of photos.   Then last night I received an email off another school friend who lives in London (I don't often hear from her) to say she is four months pregnant. Of course I am really happy for them both. But isn't it strange how it always happens the moment you are at your lowest? It's like - 'ha ha ha you aren't having a baby and all your friends are!'   

I'm out with a friend tonight. I may even have a glass of wine - SHOCK!  

Anyway, thanks for listening..... Sending you all hugs   and loads of luck   and lots of love  

Kitty xxxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Awww Kitty, I know exactly what you mean.  Usually it doesn't bother me but when I was in the middle of treatment my BIL called and told DH that they were expecting and SIL was 7 wks pregnant!!    This was after DH was telling him about IVF so far... personally I thought he could of waited a bit to break the news to us.  Since then, we've digested it and are pleased for him but for some reason people like to dangle it in your face and then think you are selfish if you don't jump up and down with joy!!   

You'll find that many people on here know how you are feeling   

Gypsy moon and Karin... How's stimming going?  Wishing you both well for your scans tomorrow!      

BIG Hellos to Mango, Pteshka,  Dmorrice, Kittyrose, Sooty, Malbec and any lurkers!!   

AFM...Having a not so positive day.  I think it's that 'middle of wait' feeling!!! 6 days to go... Why does it go soooo slowly!    Going out later to meet freinds for dinner so that should pass some time!  Roll on the weekend so I canspend time with DH then it's only 3 days after that... gotta think positive!!!   

Have a good day

Bunny xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hi,

Good evening everyone. I know how everyone feels about people waving their children/pregnancy in front of them. I worked the late shift the other day and some woman decided to breastfeed her baby in the shop. It meant I was late home from work and only just managed to get in the door before the alarm went off on my phone to remind me to "sniff"!

It's horrible anticipating when your next friend/relative will tell you they are pregnant. It's horrible not knowing how you will react. You think you are prepared for it and then wham it hits you. I wouldn't say it's jealousy, just that I am envious that others seem to fall pregnant so easily and don't realise how much of a struggle it is for the likes of us.

Bunny - you have had a good day, and kept yourself from going crazy!

Karin - Good luck with your scan tomorrow. I hope you have lots of follies growing.

AFM - I have had a nice day off work. I had a reflexology session first thing and then met a friend for lunch. I wasn't getting too many side effects, just feeling really tired and emotional. I even burst into tears whilst walking Lucy early yesterday morning. No reason to cry but just did. Today I've started to get twinges in my side and some CM. I am so scared that my body is going to release the eggs before I get to EC. Either that, or I'm not going to have any eggs.

Has anyone had any weird dreams whilst stimming? I dreamt the other night that I went out for the day with Robbie Williams. As if that would happen. 

Hi to Mango, Pteshka, Kittyrose, Malbec and everyone else.

Gypsy Moon
xxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

*Bunny *      Sorry you are having a down day  Here's lots of    to perk you up                           Have a nice time out with friends tonight 

*Kitty *    Typical...  you are right why does that ALWAYS happen when you are at your most sensitive!!!   Have a LARGE glass of vino on me!! 

*Mango *Hope you are getting some relief from the humidity  , I have been grouchy too as it's just been so sticky but there's a breeze here today so it's much better. Enjoy Ireland hun 

*Gypsy Moon* How are you? I've been having weird dreams since TX started to be honest!!!    for all the emotions... it's so hard when you want to cry over anything.

I am terrified about my scan tomorrow, that it will show that nothing has happened  All I keep thinking about is my (very) raised FSH and how it's not worked... trying to stay  but not managing it very well.

 to Pteshka, Dmorrice, Sooty, Malbec and anyone else I might have missed

Karin

xxx


----------



## OOZ

Watched some show today about a woman from Australia going through surrogacy in the US to get her babies. Cried my head out.   Why did I do that to myself. Is it just me? I’m constantly thinking about how far are we prepared to go to have a baby, whatever it takes? Something struck me about this family in Australia, they were so…positive, and strong, at the moments when I just felt like my heart would explode they were collected and joking and smiling.

I guess this is the real life, how else can we do it? Ladies, just wanted to tell you all! We are all fighters! We are going through so much!

Bunny, it just amazes me that I’m checking the internet to follow up what is happening to you and I truly truly feel like I care about all of you ladies, and I’m sure everyone else feels like that.  Bunny, your positivity is very important to all of us! Thank you so much for being you and reminding us about the true journey we are all going through. You are truly amazing and you are really helping us to stay positive! we are all      for you.

I remember someone posted about their pain of going through the infertility and the experience of not being able to have a baby, missing out on the true human experience, I thought about our experiences of ‘loaning for a child’ and I understood that this is also a part of human experience. We are going through this pain which makes us bigger and makes us grow, we discover things about ourselves and about our partners. We can do this girls, and even though our experiences are so painful and so heart breaking sometimes, they are ours. 
I don’t know what I’m talking about here, I’m sure only this forum might understand….

Gypsy Moon - had a friend just telling me she is prego, one of those friends, who was screaming the loudest that they don't want children. I was so unprepared, i think I'm getting better at handling these situations but can we be truly prepared? I need to go to the toilet and breathe deeply quite often these days, with all the ladies at work going crazy with new pregnancies!      

Dmorrice, Sooty, Malbec, Kitty, Mango - and everyone else    

xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Good Morning!!


Pteshka - The other year I had worked out that a colleague was pregnant, and was just waiting for her to announce it at work.  She pulled me aside in the toilets one day to tell me before she told everyone else, as they knew I had had a miscarriage the year before.  Even though I knew it was coming I burst into tears in front of her.  I told her it wasn't her, and that I was grateful that she had told me before announcing it in the office.  I appreciated the way she had done it - but i also felt guilty that I had to be treated differently to everyone else.


I get angry at work when females come in for their methadone and they are pregnant.  Really gets my heckles up    


Karin - Good luck for your scan later.  I'm off to the hospital in about twenty minutes.  Not expecting miracles.  Haven't felt a lot of side effects, and knowing my luck this cycle will probably end up injecting for the maximum amount of time.  I will be so surprised if I am ready for EC.


Bunny - I echo what has already been mentioned on here.  We really appreciate how open and encouraging you.  You are an inspiration to all of us and I    you get a result this cycle.


AFM - I think I may have overdone it yesterday.  I was speaking to FIL last night and got upset.  I told him that there had been a few times when I had been ready to give up.  It just seems that us females make all the sacrifices and the men have it easy.  I am feeling sooooo tired and am getting dizzy spells.  So along with the emotional outbreaks, and losing things/making small mistakes - I seem to be going loop   .


Had better sign off for now.  Better get ready.  At least I've walked the dog and fed her.  Will take her for a good walk when I get back from the hospital.  Might not get the chance to log on before this evening, as I have to work some overtime before my shift starts.


Have a good day everyone.  Sending loads of   and        vibes to everyone.


Gypsy Moon


xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Morning Girls!   

Hi Gypsy Moon... I'm sure you'll be fine at your scan this morning.  From what you've said you are getting side effects such as tiredness... being emotional....twinges, they are all good positive signs!   I bet you'll feel much more positive after your first scan!  Good luck honey   

Hi Karin, Good luck to you too huni, just remember that it's not the final scan, if they aren't as big as what  is needed, don't panic! They take your bloods and you call them later on in the day for instructions of what to do next such as increase/reduce dosage. Remember..you will still have a few days for the final growth  spurt! !Follies rarely get to the size needed on day 8 of stims! (it's amazing how much things change in a couple of days) I'm sending you some   growth vibes for your eggies!!!   xx


Hi Pteshka, Thank you for your kind words hun, I really appreciate it!   I'm blushing now!!!   I'm glad to help if I can do, If sharing my experiences helps others through this journey then I'm happy to do it!   

I agree with you that the IF journey does make you stronger. The strength of some women on here trully amazes me! Although we do loose a little bit of the 'human experience' when we have IVF treatment, I also think that we all experience something that others don't that makes it unique. Who normally gets to know when the sperm fertilises the egg and know how their embryos are dividing and choosing the right ones that will develop into babies.  We know everything from the very beginning!!!! (I find it all amazing!!) I do sometimes feel that normal things are taking out of the process such the romance of finding out you are pregnant (without the awful 2WW!) then seeing the look of shock and surprise of your partners face as you tell him your news...I've often dreamt about that one! The TX journey is a hard and difficult one, but if at the end of it all we all get our dream.... All that pain will be worth it, and those babies will be the most loved and treasured babies of all!!!   Gosh i'm babbling now...I hope you know what I mean!!! 

AFM... 5 days left!!! I had a great evening with friends. It's good to let your hair down and have a good ole laugh!! It made the time pass a bit quicker.  Today i've got some washing to catch up on as unfortunately there isn't a washing fairy that visits my house mores the pity!   my ovaries are feeling alot better now and generally feeling quite positive!  We are planning to do a few nice things over the weekend, we might go to Blenheim Palace (weather permitting) tomorrow and Sunday probably go for a little walk and a picnic if it's nice! If it's rainy, a cuddle on the couch will do for me!   

I hope you all have a nice day!  

Bunny xxxx


----------



## KW33

Bad news from me







, only 1 follicle which is what ovaries are supposed to do anyway... and lining v thin at 4mm, waiting for call from clinic to see if up the drugs or cancel. Beyond gutted but not surprised.









Karin

xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Karin,


I'm so sorry.  Will   you get a call instructing you to increase rather than stop the drugs.


I had my scan.  My left ovary hasn't responded, just got a cyst sitting there.  But i have 4/5 on the right.  Had to have my blood taken too.  Will get a call later this afternoon to let me know what to do.


Keeping everything crossed for you Karin.  Sending you loads of       .


Gypsy Moon
xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Karin sweetie, I'm so sorry to hear your scan didn't go as well as it could be.  They will get a better idea once they know what your bloods come up with.  I really hope that they can give you a plan of action to improve this cycle.  Don't give up yet huni, i know it's going to be nail biting waiting for that call to come thorugh but It isn't over yet.  Sending you lots of       

Gypsy Moon, Try to stay   too, hopefully they will tell you what to do next... 4/5 follies is a good start!   

Girls, don't forget this is your first scan.  Theres a bit to go yet!!   

Sending you both lots of follie growth vibes....        

Bunny xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

What a day  They have decided to up the dose to 300 and rescan on Monday but said not to be too hopeful (







) as lining v thin too







So going to live with hot water bottle on me and eat as much protein as humanly possible... Please, PLEASE grow follies!!!







Any lining or follie growing tips gratefully received.










*Gypsy *Have been thinking about you  How did the call go?

*Bunny *Thanks hun  Picnic or couch both sound lovely, have a great weekend 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Karin, Boy you've certainly had a day of it today hun!  Spend the weekend stuffing your face with Protein, Eat large steaks, drink lots of milk, eggs, yoghurts, pineapple juice, brazil nuts! and get that water bottle glued to your tummy! Have DH be your slave for the weekend and chilax on the sofa!!

Gypsy Moon, how did you get on huni? 

I'm going to do a very special egg growing dance for you both!!!



 it will work!!!

Thinking of you

Bunny xxxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hi,


Karin, so glad that they are going to increase your dose to see if it improves your response.  Will be   for you.  What time is your scan on Monday?


AFM - Received the call this afternoon.  Egg collection is scheduled for 9.30am on Monday.


Have a great weekend everyone.


Gypsy Moon
xxxx


----------



## KW33

*Gypsy *Scan is 8.30. Hope it does make a difference. Great news re EC hun  ... will be thinking of you on Monday and sending lots of    will you be in Oxford? 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Karin - EC at Oxford so might bump into you.  Good luck.


Gypsy Moon
xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hey Gypsy Moon, That's great news!   Are you doing your trigger tonight?

 that Monday is a good day for you both   

Have a good weekend Girls!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Bunny - Trigger injection is tomorrow at 1030pm.  Hope I can stay awake that long!


----------



## KW33

*Gypsy* Good luck for trigger tonight  Hope Monday brings us both fab news!!!    I will let you know what I'm wearing then we can wave or say hello... I'd love that 

*Bunny *Hope you are having a good weekend, hope you get to Blenheim Palace.

Karin (stuffed with eggs, milk and steak  )

xxx


----------



## malbec

*Bunny* - congrats on being PUPO! So, so pleased for you. AND 3 top embies for the freezer? Fantastic! I can completely sympathise with your regrets about whether you should have pushed for 2. So many people have healthy twins as well, but multiple pregnancies do have risks and must be very emotionally and financially draining to have 2 babies at the same time. You just took the advice of the experts and I have everything crossed that it all works out beautifully for you. I didn't give the stick vibes, it was KW! I'm not so good with the icons, takes me long enough to post words. It sounds like everything went very well for you with the way they did the treatment, maybe they would put 2 back in next time even if at blast stage again? Did you have IVF or ICSI? We had to pay for this round ourselves and it wasn't as expensive as I thought it would be (probs because I was on lower dose of Gonal F so didn't have to spend very much on the drugs). We were told to wait 2 months to try again but are going to wait until Nov to try and get an NHS funded cycle.

*Mango* - remind me when they said you could go for FET? Are you just feeling generally grumpy or is it connected to IF or something else you can pinpoint?

*Kitty *- welcome to the thread, my experience was a bit different to your's but I feel like I share your pain - thinking everything is going fantastically well and then all the hope just disappears in an instant after all the hard work. I really admir that you are going to take a few months to prepare for the next one. I agree that your mind and body being in the best shape must be better for increasing your chances than being a few months older. P.S. ******** is TERRIBLE for baby news and generally people making out their lives are f#ing perfect when you're feeling most down/vulnerable. Top tip: where you have friends who are pg / baby pics etc and you don't want to bin them off completely, you can HIDE them from your news feed. Then you can check their profile when you feel strong enough but they don't invade your homepage when you don't want to see!

*Sooty *- I had more emotional side effects from d/r and ony got mild flushes when I was wearing a cardigan and drinking a hot drink - so basically these may not even have been side effects! The proof will be when you have your d/r blood test. When's your booking in date for that?#

*Karin* - Gutted that your first scan was not good news. Glad they have upped the drugs though and not given up - I hope it works and you get some more lovely eggies. I'll be thinking of you on Monday over at OFU when I'm in my office across the road!

*Gypsey *- that's well rubbish about work. I hope you can find a balance so that you are not stressing because you are doing too much but also not stressing/fretting from feeling guilty about not doing too much - IYKWIM! It's easy for someone else to say this who doesn't work in the same job but try to figure out exactly how much you think you can give and perhaps sit down and talk it through with your manager and explain the situation? It's not fair of them to rely on you more than ever at this time - what would they do if you got signed off sick tomororow? They'd need to do something. GOOD LUCK for Monday, I'll be thinking of you too!

*Pteshka* - I cry at most things anyway but as soon as there's something about struggles to have children there's no stopping the waterworks!

AFM - the bunnies are doing well and loving their run we have outside now, they hate going back in their hutch even though it's a good size hutch! I got toys and a tube from Pets at Home in Botley too!

Ooh buy The Times today for dine with wine for £10 voucher (there'll be 2 more tokens in Sunday Times tomorrow and you only need 3 to use them) - restaurants in Oxfordshire doing the deal include Duke of Marlborough Hotel in Woodstock, Old Post Office in Wallingford (been there - very nice), Plough Inn at West Hanney/Wantage and Bar Meze in Headington (which does a £6 lunch deal anyway for 2 meze and a drink though!)

Lots of love all you OFU lovelies

xxx


----------



## Guest

Just a quick hello to you all.. 

Sorry to hear things aren't going to plan for some - sending you loads of positivity.        

We have come to my parent's house for the weekend for a rest / change of scenery. My parents haven't brought up the failed cycle. I don't think they want to upset me, and I guess they think I will bring it up if I want to talk. TBH I don't want to get upset this weekend. I'm sick of crying!

So senior doc and councellor are booked and we plan to try IVF #2 in November / December. So, lets face it - no one will get any cards or gifts this Xmas..   Unless I start Xmas shopping now!  

We are going to the antiques / garden centre tomorrow to buy something for our garden. It will be in memory of the 9 embryos we no longer have. I have decided that we were parents - if only for a few days. And I feel we need some kind of garden feature for them. Don't worry, I won't get a garden gnome!  

Sending you all     and     and    .... Kitty xxxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Not coping very well to be honest.  Not really any twinges so don't think anything "new" is going on in there. Feel detached like it's over already.

*Malbec *Love the fact that you are just over the road  Feels like I should wave to you 

*Gypsy *Will be in cut off jeans and brown flowery top with frilly sleeves with brown flip flops. Really hope i see you and sending you so many                                                                            for EC tomorrow!!! 

*Kittyrose* Hope you've had a restful weekend and I think the garden feature is a lovely idea 

*Bunny *How are you doing hun?  

Hope all the OFU girls have had a good weekend 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

Hi Malbec...We had IVF but paid for ICSI as we had to freeze some sperm incase DH didn't preform at EC!   Apparently they can only perform ICSI with frozen sperm and said we had to prepay it as they said they wouldn't be able to do it without payment!! (not like we would run away or anything!) At least we can get a bit of a refund!!!!   How's thing going with you? Is funding all set for November?

Hi Gypsy Moon... Good luck for EC Monday.   you get lot of lovely juicy eggies        

Hi Kitty... That's a nice thought to buy something for your garden. I hope you are coping better huni, November will be here before you know it!  I'm sure people won't mind small presents this Christmas! I'm having a budget Christmas too!   

Hi KW.... Awww huni   I bet this has been the longest weekend in history   You must be so worried about your scan on Monday, you know having no twinges doesn't mean nothing is happening inside, you really won't know anyway until tomorrow morning at the scan.  I hope with all my heart that there are more follies growing. Try not to give up Kerin   Sending you lots of        for tomorrow sweetie   

Big hellos to everyone else.

AFM... I'm fine well physically anyway lots of symptom checking which is definately not good for PMA!!...mentally I'm climbing the walls with impatience! I keep swaying from being positive and thinking it's not worked!   I'll know on Wednesday so not long to wait I guess   

Lots of love and   to everyone

Bunny xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Karin, Don't give up hope.  I was convinced my body wasn't responding when I went for the scan and was shocked when the fertility nurse was pleased with my response.  I just know you will be okay.  Sending you loads of         too.


I'll be wearing long blue linen trousers, along with a coral t-shirt and coral shoes.  I've got short hair and I wear glasses.  Hope we get to meet.


Take care,
Gypsy Moon (Jenny)


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Karin and Gypsy Moon, Just a quick note to say I've been thinking of you both and hope you both had a good morning with scans and EC. 

lots of love and hugs   

Bunny xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Better news from me, there was a 2mm improvement in lining  and more follicles although still little. I'm to stay on the upped dose of meds until Friday then in for another scan - it's my BIRTHDAY on Friday!!!!!  Please let that be a good omen!!  The nurse this time was LOVELY and altogether such a different experience to last Friday.

*Gypsy *I looked and looked for you, almost accosted a lady in a coral T shirt then realised she had black jeans and gold filp flops on!!!  Got everything crossed for you that you have a lovely crop of eggs                

*Bunny *Thanks hun...  Not long to go for you now...  that you get that magic result!!!

 for all the other OFUers I haven't mentioned.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Karin,

Yey!!!   So very pleased that there's some improvement on your lining and some new follies!!  You get seen by different nurses each time so it depends on the one you get.  They've all been lovely, although on the first one she wasn't too forthcoming with the sizing information just said 'they are as they should be!!" Going to the next scan on your Birthday could be a lucky omen!   Keep up with the protein and hot water bottle, it does help!    awww huni you must be feeling a little relieved today...I've been really praying for you huni!!!   

Gypsy... I expect you are resting now after EC.  The pain does ease in a few hours...honest!   

It's a shame you guys didn't meet up, but for EC and ET you go downstairs so not the normal waiting room upstairs. 

AFM... Still hanging on.  I'm gettin stir crazy with the wait to be honest!   I have AF feelings but no sign of any bleeds so haven't got a clue what's happening only 2 sleeps left, if I can hold on that is!!!

Speak later girls!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Just a quick post from me as feeling a bit dippy (more than usual   ).  Managed four good sized eggs from five follies.  Should be back in for ET on Wednesday or Thursday.  Having to have ICSI as DH's sperm not quite up to the job (I've told him for ages they probably swam backwards   knowing our luck).  Just hoping the eggs and sperm are having fun right now!   


Trying to get some rest but have three men on the roof of our house. DH decided to have solar panels installed and today is the first day they are being fitted.  Good timing eh?


Karin, I'm sorry we didn't bump into each other.  Very pleased for you - a few more days will make all the difference.  Trust me.


Bunny - Thanks for all your kind messages to everyone.  Much appreciated.  Hoping you get a   soon.


Hello to everyone else. 


Gypsy Moon


----------



## KW33

*Gypsy *    Fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sorry we missed each other too... Have to admit to lurking outside on the off chance for a while   Here's to those eggs getting it on in the lab of lurve!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Woohoo! Gypsy!!!   Congrats on your 4 eggies!   I'll be   that they will be getting jiggy in the love lab tonight!   now it's the start of the nervous wait!     How are you feeling after EC? I was really sore after mine but it got much better the next day, just lay on the couch with your feet up and have DH be your slave for the evening!   

Good luck for tomorrow huni

Bunny xxx


----------



## malbec

*Karin* - great news that things are moving in the right direction! I found the first time I went for scan on stimming I didn't get any info, so I read up on here and t'internet what thickness lining should ideally be and size follicles should be and then asked each subsequent scan - I had 4 scans before they said it was 'now or never' kind of thing. I was amazed how much the womb lining grew every couple of days after the first scan when it was far too thin. Whenever I asked they told me:
- how thick is womb lining now?
- how many follicles are there?
- How many follicles are big enough to give a good chance of getting an egg?

*Gypsey *- Well done on the 4 eggies! They reckon the average fert rate on ICSI is 70% so let's hope you get a few embies tomorrow. You rest up tonight lady if you're not snoozing already 

I must admit I forgot to look out of my window at work until about 11am and then I just saw someone outside OFU with a buggie. I think my colleagues might get a bit suss if I spend too much time peering out of the window at the OFU building though! Ha ha ha. When you're at/facing the front door of OFU, my work building is to the left - across the roundabout and I'm on the first floor by the windows facing OFU!!


----------



## KW33

*Malbec *I did ask all the questions you suggest but didn't get lots of answers!!!   My lining is now up to 6mm from 4 and I think ideally they like it to be 8 or more? Didn't say much about follies despite my questions just that there are more but still small with still only one big one  But I'm hoping that the others will grow enough and also that they wouldn't bother giving more meds if there wasn't hope of this  I will look across at your office next time and wave!!! 

*Gypsy *    for today 

*Bunny *Stay strong  you are almost there!!!   

 to all the other OFU ladies

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Gypsy Moon... I hope everything went well today huni   Thinking of you xxxx

Malbec... I'll give you a wave next time i'm in Oxford too!   

Karin... hope you are still eating those steaks!   

Hello to everyone else!

AFM... This has gotta be the longest day in history!!! I must confess I've nearly cracked a couple of times but i'm determined to stay strong and test in the morning! I shall let you all know in the morning...I'm Scared, nervous, feel sick, excited, don't want to build my hope up and basically pooing myself!


----------



## KW33

for you *Bunny* and some of these too...    you must be so scared, got everything crossed for the morning!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

WOW!!!! thanks huni!   That should keep me going for a while!    xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Bunny - Good luck for tomorrow.


I had good news this morning.  All four embies fertilised.  Egg collection will be 11am on Thursday.


Gypsy Moon
xxx


----------



## KW33

*Bunny *A few more                                    for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm becoming obsessed with how much protein is in everything!!!! 

*Gypsy *Said earlier but say it again, soooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!  Roll on Thursday!!!

I'm off out for a drink (well water  ) as an early birthday bash with some good friends.

   to all the lovely OFU ladies

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Gypsy Moon! Yippee!!!  well done you... a 100% rate is just perfect!!!  Aww honey, good luck on Thursday  Are you aiming for 2 to be put in? If you are, prepare for the talk!  It's fine hun just make sure you drink plenty about an hour before your appointment so that they can see your womb on the screen. It's amazing when you see the embie and fluid go in the womb...it's over in a flash!!! How exciting!!!! 

Hi Karin... I was like that too! i was eating loads of it. Eggs on toast for brekkie, yoghurt, glass of milk, grilled chicken and salad for lunch followed by a yoghurt and fruit, steak for tea or chicken, pork anything meaty!!! The night before final scan I ate a mix grill!  You are doing fab hun!  Enjoy your night out tonight hun, why don't you have a nice mocktail... theres loads of lovely non-alcoholic ones which makes you think you are having a real one! 

AFM... Today is nearly over. Have really weird AF like pains but a bit different IYKWIM...don't really know what to make of it! Not sure whether to test later this evening or wait till the morning! I'm a little scared  I'll let you know in the morning my result... keep everything crossed for me!



Bunny xxxx


----------



## KW33

*Bunny*     wait until the morning now... you are soooo close 

Karin

xxx


----------



## malbec

*Karin* - how annoying they didn't tell you more when you asked - rarrrr! Good luck for your next scan.

*Gypsy* - WOWIE! 100% fert rate, that's FAB!!! Good luck for Thursday I hope you have 2 super dooper embies to put back.

*Bunny* - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow! I have everything crossed for you.

xxxx


----------



## OOZ

Gypsy - Good luck to you    for those little embies!
Bunny - we are all     for you and will be waiting to hear from you tomorrow!


You all ladies much further that me in the process but I did have good little news today that made my day. hubby had his test (the one I was freaking out about!) and... i guess it was no problem . Go figure, what I was worried about. he went in, did his business and when the sample was done he pushed the button after putting in a metal box for them to pick it up. That's all  , simples 

I smiled all morning     crazy me, happy that my hubby had a little enjoyment in the clinic


----------



## KW33

*Bunny* Thinking of you


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Bunny - Thinking of you   


AFM - We discussed the number of eggs to put back in with the embrologist (not sure of spelling) on Monday, and I think we all agreed to put two back (if two are suitable).


----------



## Bunny-kins

for me girls.  I can't begin to  tell you how devastated I feel at the moment.  It feels like a little  bit of me has died!   I need to lick my wounds for a bit  and get myself both physically and mentally ready for FET!


Thanks  for the support. Good luck to you all, you are a great bunch of girls  and all deserve to have babes in arms!! This can be a cruel journey but  it does make us stronger people!   

Bunny    xxx


----------



## KW33

*Bunny* I am so very sorry    Please be kind to yourself and take time to heal... I'm here if you want a chat   

Karin

xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Bunny - So sorry to hear your news.  Sending loads of        .  Take care of yourself, and you know where we are if you feel you need to chat.


Gypsy Moon
xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thanks girls    Think I'm all cried out now (I think I have anyway!)  Been up since 4am!!!  I look a right ole  sight!!! Hubs has taken the day off (I don't think he realised how hard a  BFN would be!   ) Just  need to get myself all fit and healthy for FET.  A nurse is going to call me this afternoon then i'll make an appointment to see one of the consultants and go from there. I really need to concentrate on  university in September and start my training to be a Midwife...looks like I  was put on this Earth to look after pg ladies rather than being a pg lady  myself!!! I'll never give up trying though!   

Thank u for your support  you are all so lovely!   

Bunny  xxx


----------



## KW33

*Bunny * You WILL be pregnant!!!      Glad DH is there with you, tell him to be your slave for the day and give you lots of TLC  Hopefully you'll have a plan soon for FET... very soon!!!! Rest lots and cry when you want to... wish I could give you a big squeezy 

Karin

xxx


----------



## malbec

*Bunny* - Nooooo, I am so sad for you  your tx seemed to go so fantastically well - better than any of us could ever hope for frrom a tx. It's such an unfair cruel world 

I am so pleased that you have some great quality frosties for when you're ready to try again. I am cheered by the number of people on this site who you see from their signatures that they got their BFP from a FET.

I hope you and your DH are hiding away from the world (if that's what you feel like this evening) and having big hugs 

Lots of FF hugs 

If you've not been planning anything to look forward to because during tx you felt like you were in limbo land (that's what I was like anyway) then I hope you wake up tomorrow wanting to plan some fun/relaxing/lovely things for the very near future to look forward to. Starting this weekend.

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thanks Girls   I means a lot to get support.  i can honestly say today was the Sh!ttiest day of my life... For those who have not experienced this yet (I certainly hope none of you experience this... I wouldn't even wish this on my worse enemy!   ) imagine the worse day of your life and times it by a million and you are almost there!   But we are slowly healing and feeling alot more human.  We decided to escape the house and go out.  Ended up at MIL's (I know random!) It's a day when you need a Mummy hug...as my Mum is no longer here, I subsituted with MIL! (I love her like a mum) she is not normally a huggy person so it felt more special! 

Anyway feel more human than thid morning and we are both slowly healing.  I need to call OFU in the morning cos the nurse called when we went out and left a message even though I said to the receptionist to call my mobile if no answer as we may decide to go out!   Going to sort out FET so I guess that would be around October/November time.  

Gypsy... Want to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow huni!  Go girl!!!   

Much love

Bunny xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Thanks Bunny - it means a lot to me.


Hope you are okay.  Plan some nice little treats, maybe even a holiday, just to give yourself something to look forward to.  Think positive.  The FET will work.  Sending you loads of       .


xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Gypsy... how did today go?  Sending you lots of sticky vibes...put your feet up and get DH to spoil you rotten!        


Karin...    for your scan tomorrow huni bun. Got a good feeling!   


AFM... Getting there slowly but surely, still need to speak to the nurse so waiting for a call.  Want to start ASAP!!!  Going up to Durham to see my sisters tomorrow, they should help me put my like in perspective!    I'll try to get on tomorrow evening but wanted to wish Karin good luck 


Bunny xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Bunny - Glad today was a bit better for you.  Hope you have a lovely time with your sisters.


Karin - Have posted something on the other forum, but I hope tomorrow goes well.  Happy Birthday too.


AFM - Two are back on board.  Bubble and squeak.  I was so desperate for the toilet that I had to rush out to the toilet without my bottom half clothed apart from a blue sheet.  Was a bit of a shock for the gentleman who was walking down the corridor but I think he realised as he held the toilet door open for me.  Embarrassment.....  It didn't help that one of the eggs refused to come out and we had to try again - I think that one takes after my DH   


They are leaving the other two eggs to see what they are like on day five, if all okay they will be frozen.


Gypsy Moon
xxxxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hi,


Forgot to say test day is Weds 18 August 2010.  Seems like a lifetime away.


Gypsy Moon
xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Gypsy!!! Yeah! That's brilliant! How funny! I named mine Bubble and squeek too  But due to the SET convo at ET ended up with Bubble and Squeek is in the freezer (I'm sure Squeek is the one!!!)

I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you. (time goes soooo slowly) get loads of books and keep yourself busy busy busy!!!

Karin... don't know what other board your on so i hope you are ok sweetie   

AFM... Feeling much better about things, I had a very long convo with the nurse on the phone (so lovely at OFU...so caring!  ) I asked about my frozen embies and what they were like and she said that two are prefect one, just about to hatch and one has already hatched but she couldn't decided whether that was a good thing or not  (DH reckons it's squeek that's hatched...if only i'd gone for two!   ) Anyway she explained a bit about what happens next and I made an appointment to see one of the senior consultants, I could of seen them next week but I have my two nieces coming to stay so my appointment is on 17th August which is good! Looking forward to that, I have so many questions to ask. So.... she said I have to wait for a withdrawl bleed from this cycle, another AF and can start treatment on 3rd AF so if my body plays ball it should be October/November time!!! 

Feel so much better after I spoke to them and have dates to focus on. In the meantime I'm going to lose some weight (tho I've lost my swollen belly and boobies since yesterday and apparantly the 4kgs I put on too!  ) and get the mothership ready for my little passengers!  
Onwards and upwards girls!!!Hope everyone is OK...thank you so much for your kind wishes, last couple of days have been the worst of my life but I'm turning the corner!   
Bunny xxx

EDIT>>>>so sorry some of the text at top went weirdly tiny!! So i've resized it


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

My Dh2b had the day off today and let me have a lovely long lie saying my body needs to put all it's energy into follicle growing







Body feels a bit weird, when bladder full all crampy in my belly







Last jab tonight and the see what happens tomorrow. To be honest I'm scared witless  but Must find out.

*Gypsy *Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PUPO lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Said it on the other thread... but YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! 

*Bunny *I'm still here but also on a cycle buddies thread too  Glad the nurse was lovely to you and that your appointment isn't too far away. October will be here before we know it, Mothership will be ready willng and able by then!!!! I'm sending you loads of    and 

 for all!!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## sooty bear

Evening ladies

Bunny - i am so so sorry to hear your news I can only imagine how you are feeling, my thoughts are with you both, stay strong lovely.          

Gypsy - Keeping every thing crossed, 18th will soon be here.           

Karin - good luck with the jab tonight and everything tomorrow.     

My sniffing is going better than I imagined, I have had a few little flushes and a permanent headache but nothing that I cant handle.  I am due my first scan on Monday to see where I'm at and then hopefully start injecting on the 12th.  EC is planned for the 23rd at the mo but as I sharing my little eggs it may slip right depending on the other lady.  Dh is looking forward to the jabs as I think he sees it as pay back, you know how mens brains work 

Stay strong and positive ladies   

Sooty bear

Guess who has worked out how to add little animations to her message.  ME  (Heee Heee)


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Karin -    .  Hope your scan went well and you are now back on track.


Sooty Bear - Good luck for your first scan on Monday.  So glad you are finding the side effects manageable.  I must say I was quite lucky too from that perspective.


Bunny - Hope you have a great weekend away.


AFM - Resting this morning and then back to work this afternoon.  Not a lot planned for the weekend.  Will probably spending it reading my book and walking the dog.


Have a great weekend everyone.


Gypsy Moon
xxxxx


----------



## KW33

Not good news.  No change at all with follicles, in fact they are not even sure they are follicles.  They gave me a choice up the dose again until Monday or cancel..  After talking to DH2b we've decided to up the drugs with the knowledge that if no change by Monday then it's over... really over as cons said no point having any more cycles as response nil.  I'm heartbroken and really upping the drugs so I can say I've tried my very best and given it my all.  In my heart I know it's over.       

Good luck to all you ladies I will still be reading and sending you all     

Karin

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hiya,

Just thought I would say hello to you all..  And let you know I am thinking about you..    

Bunny - I am so VERY sorry to read your news, I know EXACTLY how you are feeling. Life is so cruel, and the pain, OH THE PAIN!..      But you are so lucky to have some back up.   
I had 9 fertilized eggs and none were suitable for freezing.   It's a tough journey... If you ever want to met up for a chat let me know. I have the same wait as you now. My next IVF cycle is in three cycles time... Can't believe I have to go through it all again............ YIKES! And pay for it!

Love to you all...    

Kitty xxx


----------



## purple72

Sorry to butt in on your thread ladies, just wanted to comment on KW33 post.

Hunny, As lovely as Oxford are, they do have quite rigid views on stims and dosage as well as protocols. I was given the same speech as you after 2 attempts at IVF which never got to ET. They told me my only chance was DE and straight IVF wouldn't work for us. I went to the Lister clinic in London and was put on a different protocol with higher dose stims and in fact ended up with 2 blasts to transfer! Unfortunately that ended in a BFN as did the next cycle, but I'm now almost 36 weeks with a natural miracle, so don't give up but maybe consider another clinic with a different approach

Sx


----------



## malbec

*Karin* - Hope your birthday hasn't been too pants. I really hope you get some response this weekend. Sending you lots of positive vibes                                                                                                                              

*Bunny/Kitty* - maybe we'll be heading back to OFU around the same time if your FET & IVF slip into November. I am hoping I get my period on 1st November as have been told I wouldn't be eligible for the NHS funding in October - even if I get my period at end of October. Booooo. Seems silly when I won't 'cost' them anything until just before day 21 when they order the drugs and my birthday (when I become elible) is 4th Nov.

*Gypsy* - CONGRATS on bing PUPO  I hope your 2WW flies by.

*Sooty *- glad you don't have too bad side effects, sounds similar to what I had - permanent fuzzy head and a few mild flushes. Felt better by/during stimming stage.

xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Karin - Sending you loads of      for Monday.  Hoping it is good news for you.


AFM - Just had a call.  One egg didn't survive to day five, the other did but isn't suitable to freeze.  Such a shame, but encouraging that one did get to blast.  Hoping this means Bubble and Squeak are still going strong.


Gypsy Moon
xxxxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Sorry Karin, it should read that I was sending you loads of                                 for Monday.


----------



## Guest

Hello all,

Just a quick good luck to Karin with the drug increase..      

Kitty xxxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Karin,


Good luck for tomorrow.  Sending you loads of             


xx


----------



## KW33

Ladies I *REALLY *appreciate all the  , you are all stars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## sooty bear

Afternoon Ladies

It seems a bit wierd posting some thing positive on here at the mo especially with some of you lovely ladies having such a tough time. My baseline scan went well, womb lining 0.2 and no signs of any cysts so all systems are  go for starting the injections on Thursday.

Karin - Hey lovely, hope you got the good news you deserve today    

Gypsy - Hows the 2ww going, hopefully DH is spoiling you rottern   

Take care ladies and stay strong and positive     

Sooty Bear


----------



## KW33

No personals right now but hopefully back later. I'm in shock. I went into scan room, lovely nurse asked me how I was and I muttered "not great". she gave me a hug and said "lets get this over with so you can go home and grieve" Got on the table, started scanning and she kind of jumped. I then looked at the screen and could see some holes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I started to shake all over and said "is there a change?" and she said yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







I have one good 11mm and 2 not quite so good 9mm. I know its not loads but for me..............














She went and spoke to cons again and he said I should go for it as might be only chance. So have more drugs and really am in state of shock!!! Thank you to all the lovely ladies here and all the lovely PM's and





















you have sent me... it's working!!! Please could I ask you to keep me in your thoughts with lots of







as I go back again for another scan on Wednesday. So I truly am on the rollercoaster for another few days.

Karin

xxx


----------



## sooty bear

Karin

What fantastic news hun I have every thing physically possible to cross, crossed for you and DH.

     


Sooty Bear


----------



## malbec

*Karin* - sooooooooooooooo pleased for you!  

Hope (and a big hormonal kick-start) can lead to fantastic miracles! Keep growing little follies! 

I am just so pleased that it is more positive than you imagined  and really, truly hope you can go through the full tx now.


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

Sorry quick one from me.  So sorry i've not been on in the last few days. I will catch up properly tomorrow...promise!   

Karin... I was so worried about you when I read about what happened on Friday but...so pleased that something is happening today!   Hun, you've got some spunky follies there hun who aren't giving up! It's like one of those films where against all odds the hero wins in the end!!   I'm keeping everything crossed for you on Wednesday!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## purple72

Karin, well done on the follie growth and all the best for Wednesday

Sorry if my post was seen as a bit negative, just wanted you to know that there are further options down the line, but hoping you'll never need them!

Best of luck

Sx


----------



## KW33

*Purple* You post wasn't negative, in fact it was the opposite.  Made me feel like I had options which I didn't feel like I had last Friday.


----------



## Flozzie

Hi ladies  

Can I join please?  I'm on day 10 of sniffing Synarel and this is our first IVF cycle.  My next appointment at OFU is on Tuesday 24 August for a blood test to check on D/R progress.

Karin - I've just read back a few pages and can see you've been having a really tough time but I'm so pleased things have turned a corner.  So pleased for you!!!    

Sending  to everyone.

Flozzie x


----------



## KW33

*Flozzie *Welcome!!!  Thanks for your kind thoughts. How are you getting on with synarel?

Karin

xxx


----------



## Flozzie

Thanks Karin    

I'm think I'm doing ok on Synarel.  I've got the standard sort of side effects, from what I can gather.  Fuzzy head and tiredness.  No sign of withdrawal bleed yet though.  I'm also feeling rather bloated, having vivid dreams and I'm thirsty most of the time.  

I'm a bit worried about not having any signs of the withdrawal bleed just yet as my normal period would have arrived last Saturday.  I can't make up my mind whether to call the clinic or not.  Besides, I'm sure there's not much they can do except wait for me to have my blood test in two weeks.

I've noticed that some people have Buserelin instead of Synarel.  I'm just curious but does anyone know why there's a difference?


----------



## Guest

Hiya all..

(Welcome Flozzie  )

Karin - So pleased for you and I am sending you    for Wednesday..

Hello to everyone else.. Sending        etc etc.. xxx

We had our final appointment last night with the senior doctor.  She was lovely and said everything went perfectly except the bit left to chance / luck.   

She confirmed that we should try again, so our wedding fund is going to be blown on IVF.  It's SO expensive - I had no idea how much! I cried - the most I have cried - last night, I think going to the unit really made it hit home.  And to think of all the hope we had when we were last there....  

The other thing that really upset me was we had a 'day 5 embryo' put back, and she told us two other embryos made it to 'day 6' - but were not suitable for freezing.  Although she said they would have been fine to use.  To me this is like taking a fish out of water and waiting for it to die. There was nothing wrong with these two embryos and they were left to die.... IVF is SO cruel.   

We are having our 'one free' session with the councellor on Wednesday - she has her work cut out with me! Lol.  I currently feel like I am having my human right to have a child ripped away from me.  And I feel very angry and bitter!   

Anyway, thank you for listening, I hope writing stuff down will stop me going    (although I think I am already there!)

Lots of   

Kitty xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Morning Girls!

Karin.. How are you today sweetie? If I was athletic and didn't creek so much I would of done a little back flip yesterday when I read your news!! (I didn't as I probably would of put my back out...but the thought was there!!!  ) it just goes to show things can happen with a little perseverance  I'm praying so hard for you honey. Sending you lots of         for tomorrow! 

Flossie...  to the board!  I hope you aren't suffering to much with side effects as DR can make you a bit like  I was on buserelin injections. There's no difference really, just how it is administered. I went on Buserelin because I have allergies and sneeze badly so they thought injections would be better for me! Your DR bloods will come around before you know it and the rest flys by! Good luck on your cycle sweetie! 

Gypsy...How are you coping on the 2WW? Sending you lots of sticky vibes for Bubble and Squeek    

Hey Sooty... Great news about your baseline hun! Good luck with the ole jabbing on Thursday! 

Kittyrose... It's so hard to understand the decisions the docs make. I felt the same as all of my 10 embryos made it and not one perished yet they only froze 3 of them and put one back in.  I was told at the very begining that they simply don't know what ones would survive and will only freeze the ones they believe will have the best chance to thaw. My sister did her first IVF 7 years ago ( not at the OFU ) and they just froze all of them even know they knew that they probably wouldn't survive the thaw. They didn't tell my sister that and she had to endure a FET with the clinic knowing her embryos weren't that good and would more likely not survive  personally, I think that is more cruel  Paying for treatment is a shock to the system. I wasn't lucky enough to get a free go so was self funded. I'm glad i've got a FET to try as that is cheaper...If I have to do another fresh cycle then that is going to be a little tricky. We'll see what happens! The drugs costs weren't as bad as what I thought but I hated the fact that as you didn't know what dosage you were on until you got the prescription you didn't have a clue. Mine only came to £611... I was expecting it to be well over a grand!  Good luck at the councellors hun 

Malbec... probably see you at the OFU in November then!  We are going to all have Christmas beanies!!     

AFM... I Had a good weekend at my sisters and having the girls is keeping me on my toes! We had a craft day yesterday and playing lots of games. Exhausting but thorougherly enjoying every minute. Childrens laughter is a great tonic for making your world seem a bit brighter. I love my neices and love being a aunty! 

Have a good day girls. i'm taking the girls swimming today (god help me!  )

Bunny xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Welcome Flozzie.  This is a great group to be a member of.  It's like we have been friends for ages.


Karin - So, so happy for you.  There is a light at the end of the tunnel!  Good luck for tomorrow.  I am sure everything will be okay.


Kittyrose, I can't imagine how you are feeling.  This was our first IVF cycle and I'm still in the dreadful 2ww.  I know I'm going to be totally shattered if I get a negative.  For some reason I seem to be gearing myself up for a negative.  Not sure if it's my body telling me it knows what is going on or it's just my mind trying to cope with things.


Bunnykins - So pleased you appear to be more your normal self.  Hope you had a nice weekend away with your sisters.


Hello to everyone else I haven't managed to mention.


AFM - Suffering with a dreadful headache this morning.  Was in quite a bit of pain yesterday.  Still getting the odd twitch every now and then.  Had a job sleeping because of the pain and for the past two days I have been feeling so hot.  I my womb or uterius (can't spell!) seemed to be in a spasm during the night.  Probably all the drugs trying to get out of my system.  And those dreadful pessaries - don't get me started. I am sooooo sore   .  Sorry if this post sounds negative - I'm not sure I'm going to stay sane during the 2ww - roll on next Wednesday when I will know one way or another.


Gypsy Moon
xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks Bunny for your comment.. You are right, and they explained that the embryos can get ice in them when frozen if they don't have clean lines inside them. They were more technical than that! (ha ha!)  I was shocked to hear they only freeze 10% of embryos - so you did really well!    

Gypsy.. Roll on your 2WW, look after yourself and be kind to yourself.     I found I went through so many emotions - one minute I thought I was preg - then knew it would never work.. I guess it's all normal. But it's so hard!   

Can't wait until tomorrow. NOT! I will take so many tissues.......   

Kitty xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

Morning all,

After another trek to the OFU I still have 3 growing follies!!!!  More drugs and another scan on Friday... please keep growing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      Tooth is marginally better today (another virtually sleepless night  ) and dentist gave me anti biotics yesterday so hopefully that will improve things. Never had toothache before OMG it hurts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Kitty *    Hope your session today helps 

*Gypsy *How are you feeling today? 

*Bunny* How was swimming? 

 to Flozzie, Malbec, Purple, Sooty and anyone else I have missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hi Karin,


Glad today went okay.  Sending you loads of        for Friday.


Kitty, hope your session went okay today.  Sending you loads of       .


Sooty, Good luck for your injections tomorrow.


Bunny - Hope you are keeping well and enjoyed your swimming yesterday.


 to everyone else.


AFM - I'm feeling more calm today after my meltdown yesterday.  Come the to conclusion that what will be will be and there isn't much I can do to change it either way.  I'm off to bed now (I said that about half an hour ago, I really am now).


TTFN 


Gypsy Moon
xxxxx


----------



## malbec

Welcome *Flozzie*! I was on the buserelin to d/r but as Bunny said it was because I was injecting rather than sniffing (as I get lots of sinus probles/allergies/hayfever etc) so I wanted to inject. So perhaps OFU generally recommend syrenol for sniffing and buserelin if injecting instead?

*Karin:* So glad if seems like you have turned a corner and things are happening. I really hope you get some eggies.

*Kitty* - I hope the counselling is useful, sounds like a plan to take loads of tissues if you're anything like me! I struggle not to cry talking about myself in a work appraisal, let alone dealing with really personal important matters like wanting a child.

I just went on ******** and it's set me back a bit. Bloody ********. I had hidden a friend from my news feed as she is pg and keeps banging on about everything. Then I can choose when to go on to her profile page and send messages etc rather than having it in my face as soon as I log on! Anyway, one of my other friends had commented on a photo the pg friend had posted of her growing bump so this big picture came up at the top of my news feed catching me unawares. I know, I know, I should be happy for her and I know they were trying for a year so it's not like she had it dead easy but you know it's just one of those times where it hits you that other people are getting on with their lives and I feel like I'm suspended in time going nowhere.

Oh woe is me!

xxx


----------



## OOZ

Hi girlies,

Sorry long time not showing my face. I'm still here...

Bunny - I'm so so sorry about your BFN, I was so upset about it, couldn't even find any words to say something here. You are amazing the way you handled it. We are allowed to feel the pain but we are not allowed to give up easily. I will be going through my first IFV and I know I will be the luckiest person in the world if it works first time but I need to remember that sometimes it's not the first or even the second time...It's so hard to think about it that way but you did exactly that and just started to concentrate on your second go! Thank you for being here for us and we are all here for you 

Karin - I give the most      to your eggies to grow grow grow!

Kitty - i had some very simple over the phone counseling through my EAP, just 6 sessions but i really think that they were priceless. Really helped. To know that you are not a freak to have someone independent to tell you that your emotions are normal to have little suggestions on how to deal with various emotions. I hope you find  it useful. 

Malbec - don't get it get to you! Somebody said that you need to have a thick skin to deal with all this fert business issues. Imagine that you are in the bubble and things like that just need to bounce off. Just remember you always have us to complain to about bumps and breast pump conversations   We hear to listen and everyone on here would understand you without even finishing the sentence  

AFM (what's afm?) - had my appointment for planning. So, ready to go! Waiting for my AF and will start down reg in Sep 10-15. wasn't that pleased with my meeting. (come one, would like to complain just a bit), did some paper signing and before getting ready for the scan the DR starts going on about this case how he did the ultra sound and the woman was 8 weeks pregnant.     What's the point of the story? Why did i need to listen to that? Had to put my thickest skin on and get into the bubble. don't think it was really appropriate,    I'm trying to get emotionally ready for the IVF process, how about a little sensitivity from the DR  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## KW33

Morning

Tooth seems to be improving as managed 3 and half hours undisturbed sleep last night  So tired at the moment, day 22 of stimms now and my tummy is covered in bruises and I feel like an emotional wreck... sorry to sound a bit down, I really, truly am soooooo grateful for this chance, just exhausted from the emotion and lack of sleep from the tooth.

*Pteshka *AFM is *A*s *F*or* M*e     to your Dr, how insensitive!!!!  Love the idea of the bubble!!!

*Malbec *    It is awful as you feel like you are in limbo while the world continues around you  We are here for you as *Pteshka *says so beautifully 

*Gypsy *Hope you managed a good nights sleep. Lots of    coming your way 

Hi to Bunny, Sooty, Flozzie, Kitty, Purple and anyone one else I've missed 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hey Girls!!!

Karin... Awww huni so pleased to see that you have 3 lovely follies growing big and strong.  They are like the three musketeers!   Good luck for Friday. It won't be long until EC now hun!   

Gypsy... Hang in there sweetie    I know it's hard hun, you can't help but wonder whats happening inside and although you don't want to, you try to analyse every twinge and ache.  Unfortunately you can't tell at all what is happening inside although twinges can be a good sign! If only we had a window to have a look eh!   Keep your spirits up hun, won't be long now huni   

Pteshka... Hi huni!   mmmm I'm glad I didn't get a comment like that, I think I would of accidently kicked him in the nether regions whilst he was 'down there'   he was probably trying to lighten the mood...but still!   Thanks sweetie   I'm OK... although you do try to prepare yourself if it doesn't work it still knocks the stuffing out of you.  Having the chat with the nurse did help and I do have snowbabies to look forward to so it does help to know that I still have hope!   

Malbec... Totally know what you mean about ********.  On the evening of my BFN, one of my so called friends (who knew about treatment) thought it was a good idea to forward one of those chain post to people ...you know the ones, the ones were you forward to all your friends who are great Mums and if you recieve at least 8 back you will know that you are trully amazing and deserve a Mum award!!!   Not the kind of thing you wanna see on your wall after getting a BFN I can tell you! Anyway I told her my displeasure saying 'mmmm not the kind of thing I wanna see on my wall today!' and she emailed me saying it's not her fault I wasn't pregnant...get over it!!! WTF?!!! Made me sooo  and   I told her what I thought and promptly defriended her!!!   honestly some people are so insensitive sometimes!   

Kitty... How did the councelling session go? I really hoped it helped huni   

Flossie... how's DR going huni?  Hope you are not getting too many side effects hun   

Sooty... how's the stimming going?

AFM... Well I'm having a great ole time with my nieces!   Exhausting, but enjoying every minute of it!    I'm going to miss them when they go back home!   Swimming was great, they made me go down a water flume! I felt daft queuing up with all the kids...but I did secretly enjoy it...even gave a little 'whoop' as I whizzed down the tube!!!   My cousin came to visit yesterday so they played with my cousins girl and became inseparable! Today going to the cinema to watch Cats and Dogs!  So it's all go in Bunnyland!   

Have a good day girls! Keep up the       

Bunny xxx


----------



## Flozzie

everyone

*Kitty *- I really hope yesterday helped in some way 

*Karin *- Wishing you sooooo much love for tomorrow     

*Pteshka *- Blimey, your DR sounds like a right case. I use a bubble too - self preservation is a much needed tool sometimes!! Maybe we should find him and put HIM in a bubble of his own 

*Bunny *- Great times! Water flumes are the perfect pick-me-up. Hope you enjoy Cats and Dogs, I loved the first one 

*Malbec *- ** can be a pain in the bum. The 'Hide' function is frequently used by me because ** reminds me of how we are conditioned to be friends with some people for the sake of not upsetting the apple cart. Argh! Hide, hide, hide!!  to you x

*Gypsy Moon* - Sending you oodles of     . Keep believing x

AFM Day 12 of D/R now. AF started yesterday and I was in agony with cramps. I'd just managed to fall asleep last night when DH2b came in from work and accidentally woke me up. The pain got worse and I had to give in to painkillers so I could get back to sleep. It's worse than my normal period pains and I've got backache with it too  I don't mind because I'm hoping it means that the meds are taking effect but it's still not nice.

What's happening to the weather?? It's been absolutely miserable all day here. I was just about to take the dogs for a walk in between showers but can't make up my mind if it'll start again just as I get half way round. Could really do with some  for a few days now, just to remind us what summer is all about.

Flozzie x


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Maldec - Can I ask a question please?  How do you set it up in ******** to block the news feeds from certain friends?  I have a few who I just know are going to announce their pregnancies soon, and although I will be extremely happy for them, I just don't think I could deal with seeing it on ******** at the moment.


Karin - Good luck for tomorrow.


Gypsy Moon
xxxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hiya,


Have just received a message from a different post with regards to blocking new feed items in ********.  Have blocked the feeds, so hopefully that will protect me for a little while.  Must be going mad to resort to this   .


Gypsy Moon
xxxxx


----------



## OOZ

Hi girls.

I'm definitely giving up on ******** for the next couple of months! 
Today is one of those days today when I had to spend a lot of time in my buble  Girl who sits next to me (6 months prego) found yesterday that she is having a girl and....all day long there was non ending stream of visitors to ooohhh ad ahhh and look through the 3D pictures 
Came home and those pictures are on ******** and another friend's announcing the news.

I'm absolutely serious, boycott to ********   

xxxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

If you want to hide certain news feeds for a while you just click on the "x" and then it comes up with the option to hide.  You can go back in and change it back again later.  I've done that for now.


----------



## KW33

Hello OFU girls,

Went to clinic today where my nickname is now Marathon girl, seriously!







Scanned, lining good, now have 4 follies 10, 11, 12 and 14mm







They thought there was a fifth so my lovely good luck charm nurse (I now wont see anyone else!!







) went off to find someone for a second opinion - leaving me uncovered and legs akimbo!!







- but after much prodding they think its free fluid. And soooooo... yep you guessed it more drugs and back for another scan on Monday!!!







BUT she did say that she *thought* I might have EC on Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







I can't believe it... had bloods taken and get those results this afternoon. But they were all so pleased for me (cried yet AGAIN














So just hoping and







that my 4 little follies keep up the good work



































Tooth is still causing trouble but not as bad as it was, hoping it will be fine after I finish the anti b's.

Enough about me....

*Bunny *I LOVE water flumes!! Nothing like it to make you feel sheer joy!!! How was Cats and Dogs?

*Kitty *How was the counselling hun? Hope you are okay. 

*Flozzie *Glad AF arrived for you (how weird is it to say that?!?!?!  ) but sorry that you are in pain.  Know what you mean about the weather we are supossed to be going to a BBQ on Sunday!! 

*Gypsy *How are you doing hun? I have also "hidden" some people on ********. I just check in with them every now and again when I think it's "safe"  You are not mad... it's self preservation xxx

*Pteshka *  That must be so hard hun.

Hi to Sooty, Purple, Malbec, Mango, Dmorrice and anyone that i might have missed 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Karin - Keep going you will get there in the end.


xxxx


----------



## KW33

Gutted, E2 levels have dropped


----------



## purple72

Oh Karin hunny, good news on the follies, bugger about the E2 levels, did they say what the plan is now?

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## KW33

*Purple *Thank you hun. Got to continue stimms over the weekend and they will scan and re test for E2 levels on Monday... if not gone up again they will cancel 

xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

I'm hoping it won't come to that.  Sending you loads of


----------



## purple72

Stay positive hunny, keep protein up (brazil nuts and milk are good) get hot water bottle on your tum, which shouldn't be too bad in this weather, and keep positive! 

Feel free to PM me if you want and remember whatever happens this isn't the end of the line


----------



## KW33

*Purple and Gypsy* Thank you so much


----------



## malbec

Oh *Karin* - feeling your rollercoaster of emotions hun, good news then not-so-good-news, why can't life be kind? Rarrrrrrr. Good luck for this weekend,     

*Bunny *- OMG, that so-called friend of your's on ** - de-friending her is simply not enough - who sends that kind of chain mail rubbish anymore anyway? Oh yeah she must be a *really* good mum when she clearly has an extremely sensitive and empathetic nature. What a complete and utter NUMPTY. I would promptly tell all my close friends what happened in the hope they would de-friend as well. I am soooooo angry for you.              

*Gypsy* - glad you figured out the hide tool. Am just about to hide yet another ** person - a close friend of mine's sister who has literally been with her bloke LESS THAN A YEAR and only just moved in with him has announced she's pg and posted 12 week scan on **. I know one shouldn't judge but seriously GET IN LINE GIRL!

xxx


----------



## Flozzie

Karin   I know I might sound like a total novice but the E2 levels could still improve and I'll be   that they do.  If your follies and lining are good then that could be a positive thing and I'll concentrate on that for you.  I really really hope that the levels are having a good talking to themselves and will be better by Monday.

    

Flozzie x


----------



## Guest

Hi all..

I had a busy few days at work.. Sorry to be away so long.

I must just say 'Bloody ********' - it is SOOOOOOOOOOOO upsetting at times.    

Just a quickie before I head out.. The councellor was lovely. She is quite funny actually. She said everything I should be feeling and also pointed out that failed IVF and miscarriages are as bad in 'grief terms' as loosing a parent or sibling. YIKES!  

I cried for an hour and I think it was good for my man to see how bad it is for me.  We have a family BBQ coming up which I am dreading and I was able to talk to her about it.  It will be all babies - on my man's side of the family.  I just feel like I am forever at someone else's celebration - wedding, Chrsitening etc etc etc... When will people be celebrating a lovely thing in my life??  Especially now our wedding fund is going on IVF.

Anyway, back to the councellor... I was told I will not get over this while still having fertility treatment. 

She told us to have a daily meeting where we discuss how we are feeling and that is the only time we can discuss it - so it doesn't take over our lives. Or in our case so we actually talk about it!

She also suggested planting a tree and burying IVF stuff with it.  We have decided to name the two embryos which made it to blastocyst and the one I had put back. We have named them Emma, Ella and Eddie (all 'E' names for embryo). We have decided we will write their names on paper and bury them when we plant the tree.  She said the main problem with failed IVF or miscarriage is there isn't a funeral etc to help you move on, and she said having your own helps.

She also said to write stuff down... To get it out of our heads... 

I have been chatting on-line to a girl in the US going through this, she sees a councellor and even goes to a support group! Her last email ended with: 'We will overcome this!' I really like that sentiment.  

If anyone ever wants to meet up for a coffee and a chat just say the word! I live in the Oxford city centre. 

Bye for now... 
Kitty xxxx


----------



## malbec

*Kitty* - glad the councelling session was useful. I know what you mean about family dos - I usually love them and am life and soul but we had an extended family weekend away whilst I was d/r in my treatment with my mum's side of the family and I had a bit of a panic attack at one point at the thought of going downstairs in the B&B and making conversation with the family when 2 of my cousins now have young babies. All the focus was on the little ones and I was just paranoid that someone was going to ask me when we were going to have kids...  I started proper crying as I was walking down the stairs and had to go back up to our room - worse thing was one of my cousins saw me sobbing! God knows what she thought.

xxx


----------



## KW33

No personals ladies, just to let you know my cycle is cancelled.  Numb and empty.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Karin huni    so sorry to hear your news sweetie. I can only imagine how you are feeling at the moment and I know words can't help the way you are feeling but I just want you to know that i'm here if you want a freindly ear or a virtual shoulder to cry on. Be kind to yourself sweetie   


I'll catch up later xxx


----------



## Flozzie

Oh Karin    I'm so sad for you


----------



## purple72

Oh Karin, I think a cancelled cycle is such a horrid feeling, I think it felt as bad for me as my BFN. So sending you lot's of virtual      Like bunnykins, I'm here if you need anything hunny, but take care of yourself and DH, go and eats lot's of chocolate and buy a nice bottle of your fav tipple for tonight! Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Karin, I am so sorry.  Be easy on yourself and I hope you can both support yourself through this.  I cannot imagine how you are feeling at the moment, but please, if there is anything I can do to help please let me know.  You have been a great support to me and I was praying things would work out for you.  No-one knows how hard this is - unless they have been through it themselves.  Are you going to request a review session with the clinic?  Take time to get over this and then check to see what your options are - perhaps there is another approach you could try.  From what you say Oxford tried their hardest to get you through this, I am sure they will be willing to give you feedback and suggestions on the way forward.  Sending you loads of            .
Jenny
xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Karin,

I am so very sorry to hear your news.. Please if there is anything I can do, just ask. 

    

Look after yourself and be kind to yourself.

Love,
Kitty xxxxxxx


----------



## dmorrice

sorry to hear ur news karin.
y was it cancelled?
did they say way next?
thinking of u.


----------



## KW33

Morning ladies,

Once again can I thank you *all* for you wonderful support, all the PM's and hugs. You are a fab bunch and we will all get our dreams, we WILL!!! yesterday was a strange day as I barely cried and really was not too bad (in shock I think), I was positive and focused. Still focused (serious diet starts today!!) but feeling very sad







. But you know what I have a wedding and a new cycle to look forward to and there is still hope!!!























*Dmorrice *It was cancelled due to poor response... stimms for 14 days so at least we really did try!!!  We may well cycle again in the New Year.  how are you? 

*Kittyrose *Thank you for your kind words. How are you getting on with what the counsellor suggested?  I think it was you that mentioned meeting up and I would definitely love that... anyone else?  

*Gypsy *I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow!!!!    I'm not going to ask for a review as I had a really long chat with Tim Childs yesterday and he was very honest (I asked him to be brutal) and answered a lot of my questions, so we have a clearer picture of where we stand. Apart from one nurse I cannot praise OFU enough in particular Denise the receptionist, and nurses Debbie and Fiona, just fab!!!

*Purple *I feel a little robbed with it being cancelled, if you know what i mean, but did manage a huge bag of revels and some Ben and Jerrys  . Not long for you now... I will be stalking you now!!! 

*Flozzie *How are you hun?

*Bunny *  thank you hun. How are you doing?

*Malbec*  Family stuff is so hard isn't it?

right well I have made myself a list of jobs to keep me focused today so best get on with it!!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Afternoon,


Just a short post from me today I am afraid.  Feeling rather sick today, but I think it is because I am nervous about my test tomorrow.  Just wish I could remain PUPO as I'm so sure it's going to come back negative.  Sorry, but my PMA has really deserted me today.  Having funny AF pains so I am sure it's on it's way.


It's going to seem so strange tomorrow when I stop using the pessaries twice a day.  Have been cycling since the 13th June 2010 so it will be so weird not to be taking any medication.  Have plans if it's a negative, will go back to Weight Watchers on Saturday and diet seriously ready for the next cycle.  Haven't got any clue as to when the next cycle will be but I'll be keen to start it as soon as possible.


Anyway, will let you all know the result sometime tomorrow.


Lots of love to everyone,
Gypsy Moon
xxxxxx


----------



## KW33

*Gypsy *posted on the other thread but you can never have too many, so here's some more 

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Karin

xxx


----------



## sooty bear

Evening Ladies

Karin - really sorry to hear your news hun i would have posted something earlier but I couldn't find the words. Sorry   

Gypsy - I still have every thing crossed for you and DH for tomorrow.   

AFM - I have been jabbing now for 6 days and feeling like I have huge aliens dancing in my tubes. I have dreaded jabs time every night as I'm petrified of needles, but DH has risen to the challenge and I think he has secretly enjoyed it.  DH and i are off the clinic tomorrow to see how the things are doing.


Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies and stay positive

Sooty Bear


----------



## Guest

Evening all..

Just a passing hello    

Thinking of you all... xxxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

I'm afraid Bubble and Squeak didn't make it.  I got a BFN this morning.  Can't believe how much I have cried already.  I will still keep in touch with everyone here.  Thank you everyone for your support over the past couple of months xxxx


----------



## KW33

Oh *Gypsy* I'm so so sorry hun  . There are no words but if you want to PM me , please do. I'm here as a shoulder. You take good care of yourselves today and everyday. Get lots of TLC from DH and be kind to each other.

                 

Thinking of you

xxx


----------



## Flozzie

Oh no, Gypsy    I'm so so sorry.  Cry all you need to.  We're all here for you


----------



## Guest

Gypsy - I am so sorry to hear your sad news..  Thinking of you.. xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hiya,

Me again.. I have just mailed Karin to try and sort a coffee/tea/wine/chat/cry/hug meet!   I am driving my man insane talking about this and I really need to chat to others who get it, have been through it, or are going through it. It's time to try and help myself!

Please let me know if you are interested and I will private mail you details when sorted...   

Love,
Kitty xxxxxxx


----------



## sooty bear

Gypsy

I am so so sorry to hear yor news hun, I wish i had the words to make it all ok.    

Sooty Bear


----------



## olive2010

Hi kitty
I am interested.


----------



## KW33

*Kitty *Have replied... speak more later 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Oh Gypsy, so very sorry to hear of your news. I know just how devastating it is and know there's no words that can ease your pain   Just be kind to yourself and cry as much as you need to. All I can tell you is that you will turn a corner and that big black cloud will clear but for now it's important to grieve and to spend quality time with your DH. I'm here if you need to chat huni   Thinking of you and sending you lots of love and plenty of hugs xxx

Karin...How are you doing huni? I hope you are holding up ok   

Kittyrose... A meet up would be good, it's good to talk to others who know what a rollercoaster all this is!   

Sooty Bear... I hope today went well the OFU.  Sending you lots of   your way!   

Big hellos to Malbec, Dmorrice, Flossie, Purple, Pteshka and everyone else!   

AFM... I'm fine!   Spent a lovely week with my nieces and had a fun time.  The house seems so empty now butit was just the thing to get me back to normality! It's made us feel determined to carry on with this rollercoaster.  I guess my current mantra is... If at first you don't achieve try and try again!!!   

I went to OFU for my follow up appointment yesterday and saw Tim Childs. We didn't really learn anything new as he said our cycle went perfectly and couldn't tell me why it didn't work. I guess that bit is mother nature   I know that we are very lucky to have 3 blasts in the freezer and he said there's no reason why they shouldn't make it.  He also said that we can start on my next period if we want to, so we're just deciding when would be best for us to start again.  I think we are both eager to start as soon as possible.  As i'll be 39 in October i'm concious of my age and if this FET doesn't work will need to start a fresh cycle in the new year.  So I may be back on the rollercoaster sooner than I think!   We've decided this time not to tell a soul about it (except for  my FFers that is!   )  I think the added stress of telling people your news gets to you(especially if it's a BFN   )  We said that we want to keep it as natural as possible and if we do be fortunate to get a BFP next time we will wait till the 12 week scan to tell people...just like any other normal couple!   

WE WILL ALL DO IT GIRLS!! WE JUST NEED TO BELIEVE!!! 

Lots of love, hugs and   to everyone

Bunny xxx


----------



## totti_10

Hey good evening ladies,

Forgive me but I've been hanging around here a bit waiting til I felt I'd earned the right to say hello. Stumbled across this thread the day before our intro meeting at OFU (3rd August) and now our consent consultation is finally in sight (this Fri) it kind of feels real that I might belong here 

It's heartbreaking that in that time there's been some really tough hands dealt to some of you. *Bunny* (it was your ivf diary that i stumbled across that led me here), *Karin* and *Gypsy* (sorry if I've missed anyone) I can't begin to imagine what you've been through in the last few days/weeks but your strength and the support you've received on here have really helped me to believe I will cope with whatever is about to be thrown at me 

So... it's got a bit late now but a few quick questions.... 
1. Not sure I've done the right thing posting here first?? Am I supposed to introduce myself properly somewhere else? or do a diary to give the full picture? or just get cracking with my pink footer text??! I feel like a proper download of everything might be quite therapeutic! Just need pointing in the right direction of where I can let it all out 

2. I had a look at other threads including the Berkshire one (We're actually Reading-based so all our appts bar the lab-related ones will be in the Reading satellite clinic rather than OFU) but only this one felt like somewhere I was happy posting at the mo. Brings me on to 2nd question of whether anyone else has experience of the Reading clinic as well as OFU? We're lucky as it's walking distance for us 

3. I should probably know this but all the info is a bit of a blur at the moment - should I be expecting to be prodded and poked on Friday? Is this the one where they have a trial go at the pokey catheter thingy where i need a full bladder Gulp...

Also *Bunny* interesting you say about not telling a soul this time. I've been really beating myself up over whether to say things and to who. You get so fed up of not having any 'news' compared to the rest of the world so it's tempting to blurt it all out. Then on the other hand you just want to be able to announce a pregnancy in a normal way like everyone else rather than them know every clinical detail. Other than my mum, sis and best mate who know IVF is 'on the horizon' I've been keeping schtum especially as I don't actually have anything to say yet anyway!

Anyways - plenty of time for more of that chat.... sorry I've already rambled on too much 
Hi too all of you on here  and thank you for making this a place where I'd feel safe and welcome. You've already convinced me to make my first ever forum post that isn't about football 

Looking forward to hopefully getting to know you all better

totti x


----------



## KW33

Hello *Totti!*!! 

Welcome, the ladies here are fabulous!!!  Thank you for your kind words. 

Will try and answer your questions but if I'm wrong another OFU lady will sort me out!!! 

1. There is an intro part where you can "download" your history and the mods will point out to you some threads that may be of interest.http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

A diary is also a very useful thing to do... I found it almost therapeutic and you wouldn't believe all the messages of support from lovely ladies reading.  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=165.0

Are you having IVF or ICSI as there are diary boards for both if you follow that link (hopefully as not the most technically minded!!  ) Guessing you may know that already as you've read lovely *Bunny's* diary 

Also feel free to give us a run down of how you got here. The pink footer is always helpful to others. So not much help am I...  I say just do whatever you feel comfortable with... you may not feel like doing a diary now but in a few week it may seem a good idea.

2. I can't help with the Reading question, Gypsy is in Swindon and has used the sattelite clinic there. but as you get more comforatble here you may feel able to post on the BERKS thread.

3. Not surprised you're not sure, so much to take in. They will talk you through everything show you how to sniff or inject depending on what drug you'll be using to down regulate and then yes they will do a trial ET which is full bladder but is over very quickly. they take you into a little room where they scan you.

I think who you tell is very personal and you must do what you are comfortable with. Like Bunny we told lots of people this time and giving everyone updates was very wearing (and expensive - dreading my next mobile bill   ) but also due to the nature of my long drawn out TX I found the support wonderful. I don't know if I would do any different next time.

Hi to Bunny, Sooty, Gypsy, Malbec, Kitty, Olive, Flozzie and anyone i have missed... more tomorrow 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Totti!

 to Fertiliity Friends and to the OFU board!  You will find this site a great source of information and you will soon get used to all the jargon and make some good friends too!  There's no hard rules as where to post hun, you can post whenever and wherever you want to! Best thing to do is to explore the site, you'll soon find where your home is! Oh and post,post and post!!! You'll soon become a FF addict! 

It's great news that the ball is starting to roll for you. I found the consent appointment to be really thorough and they really do take their time so make sure you take with you a list of questions to ask and prepare ypurself to be there for at least 2-3 hours too! (Though I suspect it took that time because of the many questions I had!  )

Thank you for your kind words regarding my diary. I'm afraid I didn't really keep it up in the end as I was too exhusted to start typing about myself in the end, I felt I didn't have much to say as I sailed through treatment really...I think I will update it soon 

As regards to the consent appointment, you do have a trail ET done where you need a full bladder which is OK, it feels more like a smear test. Some slight cramping but nothing too bad. It's to see what your cervix is like as cervixs can be all different shapes and sizes, so need to know what tools to use! When I did mine they discovered that my cervix was a bit wonky!  you also have a transvaginal scan (internal one) to check your womb and ovaries. You go through all the paper work and get the results of the SA test. They will also go through the drug regime and if you are sniffing to down regulate they will explain to you about using that and if you are injecting Buserelin they will give you a injection lesson for the Buserelin and also the Gonal F, though they will do this again on your DR appointment so don't worry if you have forgotten it! 

From the consent appointment things move quite quickly, you just have to wait for AF to come! I had all my appointments at the OFU so can't comment on the reading clinic but the majority of appointments are routine scans and blood tests which involve the nurses so i'm sure will be fine. It's good that the clinic is close to where you live though, that is always a good bonus! 

Like Karin has said who you tell is a very personal thing. I have always been very open about our infertility and IVF as I don't think it should be a taboo subject as it can happen to anyone and did find that majority of people although they didn't trully understand everything that was going on, they were mostly supportive. I just found that when it was a BFN I felt it difficult to relay my news to people as everyone knew when my test day was etc. It's wierd because I actually felt like I had let them down in some way  It was honestly like going through a death where people didn't know what to say to us and to be fair I'd rather have no comments than some of the well meaning comments they tell you just to make themselves feel better, it actually doesn't help at all...all you need is a big hug! It actually hit DH badly, and he always said it's strange that people know what we are doing and we have to announce a pregnancy on test day to loads of people when it doesn't feel right to do that. It's actually DH that wants to keep it to ourselves and after the last couple of weeks I do agree with him. The only thing I will find hard is if it is a BFP because I don't think i could contain my excitement until the 12 week scan! 

Oh about the signature thing. I find it helps people to see at a glance your history so you don't have to repeat yourself too much...they can simply read your sig!!! 

Good luck with everything hun. Looking forward to getting to know you! And if you need anything give me a shout! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## totti_10

Hey *bunny*, hey *karin*,

Thanks for your kind words and advice! Happy to hear from others too - keep it coming 

Just a quickie (can I even do quick?!) It's IVF i'm having btw, I'll update my sig when I get some time to compose it over the next few days but...

Humm... I thought as much re the appt on Friday tomorrow(!) so i think I may have a problem. Blummin typical, here I am Miss Regular and when I booked the appt 2 weeks ago I'd calculated I'd be day 9, 10 or 11 on my cycle.... It's like AF knows something is afoot though and so she turned up 6 days late  so I'll only be day 4 and still in the AF way. Would they still go up there  It's not like a late AF gets your hopes up at the best of times without having timing of appts to consider! 

I'm guessing they just rebook another appt for the ET trial and scan? - hopefully still in time for me to start from my September AF (*when* she decides to show her face!) In a way I'm still in credit cos I wouldn't have had my consent appt until September if I'd been trying to book it in Oxford.... Trying to be patient but it's hard!!

ttfn

totti x

ps don't know when I'll get to post next what with my 2-3 hr(yikes!) appt and my sis, BIL and 5month old neice  coming to stay Fri-Sun... Have a good w/e y'all!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Totti,

Don't worry about AF.  They will still do the scan (they have seen everything before!!!) they can do a trail ET just before your actual ET so try not to worry about it hun   They'll tell you tmorrow if you need to go back for another scan. 

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow...It will be fine!   Have a lovely weekend, sounds like you'll have a nice time with your 5 month old niece. Can't beat baby cuddles!   

How is everyone else doing?

Gypsy...hope you are O.K sweetie, been thinking about you loads hun   

Big hellos to everyone else, you are all in my thoughts and prayers!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hello All,


I'm fine.  I just seemed to have muddled through yesterday.  Not sure how I got to the end of the day.  Saw a mother shouting at her little girl to shut up as she was "doing her head in" and that was just a few hours after my negative test, and then went to work in the afternoon so had to serve a lot of pregnant women or mothers of young children.  I'm not sure how I managed but I did.


Work did a really nice thing - they sent me a bouquet of flowers which arrived just before I left to start my shift.


Hello Totti, this group is really good and you'll feel like you've made a load of friends in no time at all.  With regards to appointments, as Karin mentioned, I am under the Swindon Satellite Unit.  It worked out really well because all my routine appointments were local and I only had to go to Oxford for a cyst aspiration half way through my cycle, and then EC and ET.  With regards to telling people, I found it helped because I received a tremendous amount of support throughout the cycle.  The hard thing was telling them the result yesterday, like Bunny I felt like I had let them down.  Not sure what I am going to do next time, I have spoke with DH and said that perhaps we shouldn't tell as many people.  But we will cross that bridge when we get there.


Just waiting for a nurse from the Oxford unit to give me a call to discuss my result.  I've heard that the NHS are making people wait six months before they try again.  I hope this isn't the case as I have another two cycles to fit in before I reach 40 next June.  Think it's going to be tight and if I have to fund a cycle, then I have to fund a cycle but I'm only going to try two more times.  


Thank you for everyone's kind words over the past two days.  I really appreciate the support you are giving me.


Gypsy Moon
xxxxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Gypsy, Aww what a lovely gesture from your work to send you flowers, it shows you that people care and are thinking of you and DH. You are a braver person than me to have to go to work after your BFN huni, it's a long slog just functioning without having to concentrate on your work too and to see that mother shouting at her child too...if only they knew how lucky they were   You've gone through the worst day honey, it will get easier...I promise!

I felt much better about things after I spoke to the Nurse.  It made me put things in perspective.  I'm self funding so don't know the rules of the NHS funding i'm afraid, but according to Mr Childs the other day, you can start again after your 2nd bleed so along as you feel ready and the NHS funding is ok about it you could start in a couple of months! He said we didn't need to do any of the tests again or sign any more forms so it's just a case of calling up on the first day of your period. I'm 40 October 2011 (eugh...that made me come out in a rash typing that!   ) so totally understand where you are coming from as regards to timing.  Thats why i'm thinking of starting the FET after the next period so if it doesn't work I will be able to fit in a fresh cycle in the new year. 

I hope you will find the conversation with the nurse beneficial hun and wish you both well and that you both heal and find the strength to carry on   

Lots of love

Bunny xxx


----------



## malbec

Just a quickie - Gypsy, the NHS 'rules' are different depending on the PCT. Which PCT are you in? In Oxfordshire PCT they only fund one cycle where the female is 30-34 and various other criteria. I was told at OFU that you're treated exactly the same there whether self-funding or NHS funding so no waiting list 'as such'. They advised we wait 2 months before trying again and that I could just call up on day 1 after the 2 months and start next tx.

xxx


----------



## QAGirl

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me jumping in and asking but has anyone had IVM?

I have been told I will need it due to severe PCOS and that Oxford Fertility is the only place that does it.

Would appreciate any info.

Thanks


----------



## KW33

Just a quickie as my Mum is here at the moment for a bit of support








I probably wont post a lot until after my mum has gone (Sat pm) but will be reading about you all and sending lots of














and







to you all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## sooty bear

Afternoon ladies

Just a quick update, had my 2nd scan this morning and all looking good, there are a really good number of follies all around 11-14mm at the mo so been told to keep jabbing and they will scan again Monday with the EC pencilled in for Wednesday.  Im starting to feel a bit sore with them all growing  but nothing that I cant handle.

Hope all you lovely ladies have a good weekend

Sooty Bear


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls! 

Hi QAgirl.... I've not had IVM myself but I would have looked into it if I was a tad younger as it involves less drugs than conventional IVF so much cheaper. It's quite a new treatment hense why its only the OFU that does it in this country (OFU are really good for women with PCOS as they have doen a lot of research)  It's worth looking into hun and I would definately recommend OFU too.  I don't know where you live but the OFU does have satalite clinics in Swindon and Reading too.  Have you posted on the Oxfordshire thread yet? If not, there are alot of OFU gorls there so someone may be able to give you some information.  There is also a search facility on FF's (top of page, third tab along) you can type in key words such as 'IVM' and some past posts will come up that contain IVM! Good luck with everything huni!   

Hi Karin... Glad your Mum is with you.  I hope you have a lovely weekend getting spoilt rotten!   

Hi Sooty...All exciting stuff!! looks like its all going according to plan!   Keep up with your protein, water and hot water bottle to give them a good ole growth spirt!   

Hi Gypsy... How did your convo go with the nurse hun? Have you booked a follow up appointment yet?  Hope you are well   

Hi Malbec... How are you doing huni? Your right, as the OFU are concerned theres no waiting list, it's just the red tape for funding that might take a lil longer   

AFM... I'm fine.  Just sorting through all the cupboards and getting rid of lots of rubbish, isn't it amazing the amount of rubbish you accumulate?   We're looking for a new house as we're moving so i'll be closer to uni and DH will be closer to his work.  It's proving rather difficult at the moment!   Still... it's certainly taking my mind of things! I think this weekend will consist of cleaning out the garage (DH's job!) and visiting some estate agents! 

Hope you all have a better weekend than me! 

Much love to everyone

Bunny xxx


----------



## malbec

Hey girls,

Sorry for being a rubbish FFer this week!

Did the quick reply the other day without reading back and so totally missed *Karin* and *Gypsy*'s horrible rubbish news  

So, so sorry it hasn't worked out for either of you this time - I totally feel your pain and wish there was something I could say or do to make it all better 

Hope you are both being taken good care of this weekend and brought plenty of wine, chocolate and hugs.

*Totti *- welcome to the thread - hope your meeting yesterday went well and you're clearer about next steps.

*Sooty* - am pleased all is going well with your tx! Good luck, hope you get your BFP 

 all you other lovely ladies - sorry for lack of personals, I am reading all your posts and thinking of you all and wishing you well. 

AFM - chilled weekend this weekend. There is some LUSH Argentinian Malbec on offer in Waitrose at the moment for those of you who like and are allowed red wine at the moment! In the fine wine section it's meant to be £11.24 a bottle but 20% off so a mere £8.99(!) I know, not that cheap but a fantastic wine. I bought 6 bottles to get an extra 5% off so really only £8.50 a bottle!! Put it on the joint account food shopping bill (naughty - I make DH buy his alcohol seperately!) anyway, just having a glass or 2 tonight and just put the TV on to watch some comedy - QI x 3, Pete vs Life, Would I Lie to You...

Tomorrow we're going to a friends' for dinner then Sunday going to Silverstone to watch the British Touring Car Championships bizarrely (I won tickets on Heart FM website!)

Lots of love y'all.

xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hello,


I'm home alone this evening.  Have just finished a bag of Revels ;0)  Made me feel so much better lol


Had a chat with one of the nurses yesterday.  They say that they cannot say why it failed this time.  I had two B+ 10 cell embies put back on board on day 3.  I started to bleed today, so only two more periods before I start another cycle.  This time I have to inject instead of sniffing to DR.  I could still get cysts from the injections but they are a lot less likely with the injections.


Just got to wait to catch up with Jill at the Swindon Satellite Unit for a review of the cycle and discuss what happens next but it was good to speak to the nurse yesterday because it gave me a bit more confidence that maybe it might work.


Want to see if there is anything I could have done differently during the 2ww that would have brought us a BFP.


Going to relax this weekend.  Going to MIL's for dinner on Sunday.


Hope everyone else is keeping well.  Sorry for the lack of personals.  I'm watching Doc Martin at the moment.  Can't wait to see his horse documentary on Sunday.  Plan to get back in the saddle myself next Saturday.  Have missed it so much.


Sending lots of love to everyone,
Gypsy Moon
xxxx


----------



## QAGirl

Hi Bunny-kins thanks for your reply. I did do a search for IVM on FF but nothing really came up. Well nothing since 2007!
It is my only option now so am just waiting for a referral, as I noticed the OFU website said I can't self refere    How long is the waiting list at OFU?
I live near Portsmouth in Hampshire so am not local    I did read about satellite clinic in Reading which would be closer but I'm not sure if they can do IVM there   
I haven't looked at the Oxfordshire thread so may take a look.

Thank you

Wishing all a good weekend


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

Malbec... mmmm that wine sounds yummy   I've turned into a light weight when it comes to consuming alcohol now,  after one glass i'm a bit squiffy!!!   sounds like yuo have a funfilled weekend ahead, have a lovely time!   

Gypsy.... It's good that you are looking forward, for me planning ahead made me focus on the future.  We'll get there huni just you wait and see!   

QAgirl....  It's quite a new procedure so there may not be much info around as it's quite limiting with it only being the OFU that does the procedure    Definately post on the Oxfordshire thread though, you never know there may be someone who has had experience with it.  Sorry for being nosey hun, why is IVM your only option? Do you tend to over stimulate hun?  Once you are refered things move quite quickly.  There isn't really a waiting list as such at Oxford and majority of your routine appointments can be done at the satalite clinics such as scans and blood tests.  It's the main EC and ET that is done in Oxford! I hope you get your referal soon huni.  Keep us posted how you get on!   

AFM... having a lazy morning, best get my   in gear and sort out the garage! 

Have a good weekend girls

Bunny xxx


----------



## malbec

Hey girls,

Well today started off OK, I had a lazy start too Bunny - didn't get up til nearly 10:30 then went out for a nice lunch with my SIL.

My younger brother called about 30 mins ago though and told us his girlfriend is pregnant. He was very sensitive about it, said it 'wasn't really planned' and that it seems really unfair (as in unfair that it has happened so easily for them and they know what we're going through).

They have their 12 week scan on Friday and then we'll all be together for my cousin's wedding up North. DH is now saying he doesn't want to come up North with me for the wedding as he can't handle the baby talk which he says my parents and brother/girlfriend will undoubtedly have. I'm really upset. I'm worried about that too but I can't not go to a family wedding - will make me look like a complete heartless b!tch who can only think about her own problems. Also don't want to go on my own - will make him look like a complete b*stard. 

My brother has said they don't want to tell the extended family next w/e anyway as it would be unfair to use my cousin's big day to announce their own news. So it should only be us and my parents that know.

We're both so depressed and I just feel like every time another couple we know get pregnant it drives another wedge between us. We're even talking about splitting up now which I don't think either of us really mean but we just both feel so lost and unhappy.

I feel like I must be such a bad person for not being happy for my brother but instead only being able to feel pain and depression at my own failure.

We just bailed out on going to our friend's for dinner tonight too - how lame is that?

x


----------



## Flozzie

Oh Malbec    I think we've all struggled through various things in life but it's nothing less than fair to say that fertility issues are right up there with causing immense heartache and putting an emotional strain on our relationships.  I think it was kind of your brother to be so sensitive, it sounds like you're lucky enough to have a supportive family.  

I'm so sorry you're struggling to know what to do about your cousin's wedding but I think we can all relate to having disagreements about similar things.  Maybe you and your DH need to spend the time together so maybe calling off tonight wasn't such a bad thing.  The wedding isn't tomorrow so don't put pressure on yourselves to discuss it any further today.  It might not be a productive conversation if you were to talk more about it today anyway.  Do something easy together this evening and something that doesn't put pressure on either of you to keep up appearances or be confronted with baby talk.  It's easy to forget the roots of your relationship but really important to keep hold of what's dear to you.  I'm sure DH is to you and you to him  

You're having a crappy time of it but you will get through this.  You really will.  Have a   from me but go and share one with your DH too.

Flozzie x


----------



## malbec

Thanks Flozzie. I've said he should sleep on it before refusing to come to my cousin's wedding and we'll discuss it later in the week. He agreed so I think that seems positive. If he agrees to come I'll speak to my mum and say that whilst we're really happy for my bro we do find it really hard when we're surrounded by talk of pregnancies and babies so are apprehensive about next weekend. Hopefully she won't think I'm a total monster but if I don't say anything and they do talk about it a lot we will have an awful weekend and they'll probably think how amazingly fine we are (on the outside) so won't think it's tough for us to focus on those kind of conversations.

Yes am glad we cancelled tonight, again feel like a total freak for cancelling because of good family news but I am just sobbing so not really great company. DH has spoken to his mate to explain and I think I'll drop his wife an email on Monday apologising.

xxx


----------



## Flozzie

For what it's worth, I think it sounds very positive and I think you're doing exactly the right thing.  This isn't the time to be giving yourselves a hard time.  It's not like you've failed an exam that you didn't revise for - it's your emotions and you've got to do whatever is right for you to protect them.  

We all have moments like this.  Well, if we don't, it's just you and me so that's safety in numbers as far as I'm concerned  

Allow yourself time but remember that things will a corner for you and the rest of us


----------



## totti_10

Hi everyone,

Hi *malbec* (now I understand your user name ) Hope things seem a bit brighter today and you've had a great day at Silverstone as a distraction. *Flozzie*'s right - don't beat yourself up about something that it is very human to feel. In these long journeys we are all on we spend a lot of time trying to make sure we are steady ships. Something like your bro's news comes along and it feels like a tidal wave crashing over your deck and knocking you off kilter again. The amazing thing about everyone on this board is how quickly we can right ourselves and look forward again. It's a life skill that many out there don't get to acquire! My bit of advice would be to make sure you and DH give each other the chance to listen and be listened to and hopefully you'll soon be moving forward together again. Big 

Hi *Gypsy*, glad things are feeling more positive for you. Hope your chat with the clinic is a constructive one. Sounds like you've definitely got something to be looking forward to next weekend 

Hi *Sooty* - good luck with your scan tomorrow. Lots of   that it's all systems go for Wed!

Hi *Bunny* Hi *Karin* - hope you've had productive/restful weekends respectively 

Hi everyone else - I'm getting better at keeping up with what everyone's up to but sorry if I've missed you this time

AFM - I've had a lovely w/e with DH, my sis, BIL and little niece. *Bunny* - how right you are about baby cuddles. She's so full of smiles, giggles and this amazing curiosity about everything around her it's impossible to have any worries while she's around . I've also got a lot to thank her for. It was my (younger) sister announcing the pregnancy a year ago (Tidal wave-tastic!) that brought it all out about our struggle and started the ball rolling leading to me being here today. I know my sis has everything physically possible crossed for us as it would be amazing to have cousins close in age like we were lucky enough to have....

Which brings me on to Friday. Gosh I hadn't realised how much it was all getting to me. The 'feeling so near to something possibly happening but not daring to hope too much' kind of torment. It was great to finally get there. We had a good 2 hour meeting with the nurse Karen. Geeky scientist DH was very impressed as she pretty much out-geeked him with her all round knowledge of everything to do with the whole process ("Hello! I'm still in the room guys!" ) *Bunny* (again!) you were right I got my scan done -10 follies counted on the right ovary, 15 on the left (so slightly polycystic and drugs will be adjusted accordingly) but have to go back on Friday for my trial ET.

And after all the worry that I was earlier in my cycle than I was hoping for that appointment, they've only gone and said we can start this cycle!!! Bit of a shock to the system and I'm sure DH feels cheated out of a 'give it everything' last cycle before IVF - if you know what I mean  - but all that waiting for next AF is out of the window! I start D/R on 6th sept (ie 2 weeks tomorrow)!! It's feeling pretty real now... As far as telling people, we're just going to stick to my parents, sis, best mate and both our works (on a need to know basis) for now and play it by ear for the rest. DH has even said he's happy not telling his family (I always worry that they feel left out compared to my M&D) as he knows they wouldn't really form part of my 'support network' and likes the idea that we'd still have some people to surprise if we can get a positive out of all this.

So - hopefully the next 2 weeks will go quickly. We've got tickets for Reading Festival on sat and to the Wembley England game on Fri 3rd and the week off in between so plenty of distractions.

Who says we can't have a life while we're doing all this  Stay strong and positive girlies!

Love totti x


----------



## malbec

Thanks *Totti* - great analogy r.e. the steady ship thing. Right now I do actually feel like I'm drowning so the tidal wave works. Anyway, as I type I am already getting bored of the self-pity so I have a feeling I'll be OK again by tomorrow. Just hope DH pulls himself out of the downers too and agrees to come to wedding next weekend.

So pleased for you regarding starting this cycle! I was on the case pushing to start the same cycle we were in when we had our consultation! Always was an impatient one.

It will all move along pretty quickly now I bet! Especially with some fun stuff planned to look forward to so it doesn't feel like life is revolving around the treatment 

xxx


----------



## dippy1000

Hello everyone,

I hope you don't mind me joining in. I got my BFN result 18 hours ago - I did 2 tests and just starred at them trying to make them turn positive (very silly, I know). As it was a Sunday I have to wait until Monday to call the unit to see what happens next. I knew it was all over on Saturday really but I was hoping against hope it would all be OK. All of you sound so strong. 

Oxford has been good but my husband keeps questioning whether we should ask to get everything transferred to a London unit as we both work in London and he thinks it would be easier. He has only had to go to the unit 3 times!! I love him but I do sometimes feel he does not quite grasp what it all involves.

I am still awake after midnight and really just counting down the hours to be able to speak to someone at the unit. I have 10 embryos frozen waiting for me. Part of me wants to crack on and try again straight away but I don't want it to be all for nothing. I am wondering if they would test my immune system? I have had 2 operations for endometriosis and have read it can be a sign of it causing BFN results - on paper it should have worked - 31 years old, 20 eggs collected, 18 fertilised, all went to blastocyst stage. Obviously not meant to be - trying to keep telling myself that but it is tricky not to do the self-pitying thing.

I hope everyone is OK out there and sending out a big hug to you all.


----------



## Flozzie

Hi *Totti*, welcome to the thread. Good luck with your cycle. It's exciting when it all starts finally happening, isn't it. I think we then start to feel we're doing something towards getting to our goal 

*Malbec *- I hope things are looking a bit brighter for you after your rubbishy weekend  New week, hopefully better things to come 

*Dippy *- I'm really sorry  Welcome to the thread but I wished you had the news you'd wanted  I hope you've managed to speak with someone at the unit now. Please let us know how things go. I know what you mean about thinking it's all good on paper, I quite often think that about our cycle, but do remember that things look positive for next time and you have a great number of frozen embies. You will reach your goal 

AFM On day 23 of D/R. I've got a D/R blood test tomorrow morning at the unit and I can't wait to get on with the next stage  Things here are bedlam today. We've got three heating engineers here to replace the heating system, an electrician, a man from British Gas to fit a meter and a man has just turned up to repair a chip in my windscreen. On top of all that, I'm trying to keep the dogs shut in one room so they don't make a dash for the front door and one of the cats is determined to go in and out as many times as possible  I thnk I might be a bit  by the end of the week.

My next job is to make a few calls to acupuncturists. If anyone has any recommendations for Banbury/Bicester/Brackley way then please feel free to shout 

Hope everyone has a good week.



Love to all,

Flozzie x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

Malbec   totally understand how you are feeling at the moment, it's the timing more than anything that gets to you. I felt exactly the same when BIL announced his impending pregnancy too. You can't help but feel the unfairness of it all but in time you will both digest the information and get used to the idea. Maybe talking to your Mum and brother before the wedding might be a good idea. Tell them that you are happy for them but that after the huge set back you both encountered with treatment it has knocked the stuffing out of you both. You are both fragile and need time to heal and ask them to be patient and be sensitive to your feelings by not talking too much about the pregnancy at the wedding unless you want them too. I think your brother, GF and parents will understand that hun  
As for talking about breaking up....  going through fertility treatment of any kind has got to be the biggest test for any relationship. It's sooo hard!!! But you know, you will both survive it and will come through the other end a stronger couple. If you can survive this, you can survive almost anything!!! I hope that the weekend has helped you both come to terms with your brothers news (at least digest it all anyway!) and that you are talking and sorting through some emotional feelings together and that things are becoming brighter for you both. I know exactly how you are feeling and have been there myself. If you need to chat face to face or on the phone let me know   

Flozzie... Good luck with your appointment today.   that you get the nod to start stimming!!!   

Totti... Glad you enjoyed the baby cuddles   Being an Auntie is great (once you get over the shock of it!!) See I told you the appointment was thorough!    I did laugh at the nurse out-geeking your hubby!     so exciting that you are starting sooner than you think hun...it flies past so quickly you won't know what hit you!   Good luck with your cycle!   

Dippy... So sorry to hear about your news hun   It's the most awful feeling in the world and I know how devastating it is looking at that negative test   one day one of those tests will work! Sounds like you had a good cycle honey, that's brilliant that you have 10 frosties in the freezer. You can start your FET after your second/third bleed if you want to. Totally understand your eagerness to start again, I was like that but since then I've come to realise that it may be better to wait a few months to try and get fit and healthy for it. Only you will know when the time is right to start again!   

Gypsy... hope you are OK huni   

Big hellos to everyone else!   

AFM... Had a pretty uneventful weekend, quite chilled except for clearing out the garage and wishing I didn't start it!   5 trips to the dump and I now have a rubbish free garage!!! It's all because we are moving house in a few weeks, moving not far from Hemel to be near to university when I start in September (Uni of Hertfordshire in Hatfield) and DH works in Hemel so easier for him. The only thing that will be a pain is going to Oxford for treatment but hey ho....needs must! 

I hope you all have a good day today (even though it is all rainy and horrible!   )

Bunny xxxx


----------



## totti_10

Yes good luck for tomorrow *Flozzie* 
I've got a lovely acupuncturist in Reading which isn't much good to you  She's back on 3rd Sept after being away for the school hols so is going to have lots to catch up on wrt my Tx!  If you haven't found anyone by then I could always get her recommendation? Probably too late by then...?

*Bunny* - how on earth did you make that font size so small??!  5 trips to the dump - I'm impressed 

ttfn

totti x


----------



## dippy1000

Thank you all so much for your messages. I had my first glass (or two) of champagne in 2 months today to make up for the rubbish news. We all seem to be involved in big jobs at the moment - at least it takes our mind off the whole IVF thing. We are moving house - from Beaconsfield in Bucks to Donnington in Berks (so luckily I am still in the Oxford area) and having to completely refurbish a house which has been changed into 6 flats...back into a house again! Hubbie and I will definitely be having a few disagreements over the next year.

Malbec - my husband and I fell out last massively night - he thinks I am blaming him for the failure saying he feels that I think he did not do enough to look after me (I don't at all - it is my body playing up!). It is hard when it is such an emotional process. IVF should not split people up - remember, it is not something that is a permanent fixture in out lives - for good or bad. It takes up so much time and energy when it is happening when making a baby should be a pleasurable thing!

Flozzie - unfortunately my acupuncturist is in London. It really helps with relaxation as well as giving you time out to just think about yourself. I found one whole also gave a full body massage whilst the needles did their thing. It was lovely. My friend went to one and said it was too clinical so I hope you find someone who will take their time with you.

Gypsy - my husband and I have had exactly the same chat. I told friends and family for my first go and they were really supportive  we don't get support from hubbie's family so they do not know) but for other cycles he thinks we should only tell my family. All my friends seem to be falling pregnant at the moment and I know they are supportive but the hormonal paranoia makes me think they are been pitying which makes me feel worse.

I am crossing fingers and toes for all of us - it is great just having people who understand the strangeness of it all. 

Dippy


----------



## Bunny-kins

Totti... No idea how the font became too small   resized it now so it is now at least readable! Damn computers!   i didn't do acupuncture with last treatment...i'm wondering whether its worth giving it a go!

Dippy...  mmmm champagne!   it feels strange having a drink or two after abstaining for a while doesn't it? I hope you are feeling more normal, it takes time but make sure you are kind to yourself!  I thought I was the only loony to move house amoungst having treatment! Talk about putting extra pressure on ourselves eh!   Good luck with the move!   Know exactly about the pittying thing, makes you a bit paranoid.  I've had two texts today of friends announcing their pregnancies   a phone call would of been nice...now I think that they can't face me with their good news!   Arrrggghhh I hate this feeling of uselessness!!   

Right...off to prepare tea...bath then early night for me.  uni tomorrow...nervous!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Flozzie

*Bunny *- Sounds like a very productive weekend. We wouldn't know what to do with ourselves if it didn't involve trips to the tip. The joy of renovation  I hope you feel all tidy and cleansed now  Good luck tomorrow  What are you studying?

*Dippy *- I hope you enjoyed your champers  Wow, you've got a heck of a project there, house-wise  There's a lot of stress involved with a project but there's also a lot of satisfaction. We've been in our project for five months now. It's an old coaching inn from the 1700s. It's got period features smothered by 1970s DIY. Nice! In many ways, I welcome the distraction from thinking about fertility.

As for telling people about our treatment, we chose not to share it with anyone else. My Mum is hopelessly insensitive and even worse when she's privy to something  DH's Mum is really nice but, again, wouldn't really know when enough is enough. Also, for us, we felt like we didn't want the additional pressure of people tip-toeing around us with their own news. The assumption seems to be that we're not ready for a family due to the work on the house which is quite convenient really. The sad thing is that neither of us get to let off steam by talking things through with someone outside of it all 

Oh, and I've booked an acupuncture session for tomorrow afternoon (thanks anyway to *Dippy *and *Totti* for offering me yours ). He sounds really knowledgeable about IVF and is Zita West affiliated. He's near Bicester so if anyone is thinking about acupuncture, I can let you know how I get on. I'm really looking forward to it. Baseline in the morning and then more needles in the afternoon 

Now for a cup of tea.

Flozzie x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Flozzie,  I'm going to be student Midwife!  Looking forward to it but extremely nervous about it too! I just hope i can cope with working with pg ladies and going through treatment at the same time   

Your house sounds lovely Flozzie.  Why do people ruin these beautiful houses?? I'm sure it will look fab when it's all finished.  I live in a new build house with no nice original features (except for a nice bay window in the kitchen I quite like!) and will be moving to yet another new build, but this is a penthouse apartment overlooking a marina.  We rent at the moment as saving hard for a deposit (though we've had to delve into it for treatment!) were downsizing for awhile to make it a bit cheaper whilst studying.  I'm not too bothered about losing the garden...I hate mowing the lawn anyway!   

we're not telling anyone about our next treatment unless absolutely necessary (i.e DH's manager and my uni tutor/mentor) we want to keep it to ourselves this time and see if that makes a difference.  I might tell my sister who is going through treatment herself, but she's a nightmare keeping things to herself!   

Right... need to get my stuff together for tomorrow

Have a good evening

Bunny xxx


----------



## Flozzie

Ooh, a midwife - what a fantasticly rewarding job!!!  I've always thought that has to be a job that's less of a job and more of a vocation.  How brilliant.  

As for a new build, well that sounds like bliss to me    Especially if you live overlooking a marina.  My DH would spend the whole time talking 'boat' with the locals    Oh, to have the spare money to buy one.  One day maybe.

I hope you have a great time tomorrow and it all starts to become reality for you


----------



## Flozzie

Morning  

Right, I'm back from my D/R blood test and have to call tomorrow for the results.  In the meantime, I would really appreciate your thoughts on this...

DH came with me and we saw the nurse.  We hadn't seen her before and, without wanting to sound mean, we really don't want to see her again    I'm really sorry to say that she was blunt and quite abrupt.  I like to think we're both friendly and chatty-type people but we both found the nurse really hard work.  I felt like I was trying to lead her and it was a bit like getting blood from a stone.  She took my blood - all went ok (in fact, she did it really well) but her bedside manner was quite curt.  She whizzed through how to inject and made it clear we were taking up her valuable time.  She'd was full of a cold, so much so that I had to keep asking her to repeat herself, and she kept coughing and spluttering while sat right in front of me    Just as we were being ushered out of the room, I remembered that I was running low of Synarel so I mentioned it to her.  She plainly told me I wasn't (how clever, she knew without asking any more) so I went to get it out of my bag to show her the bottle and she snapped at me with 'It's no good showing me, I won't be able to see how much is in there'.   Sorry for thinking she might have seen more of the bottles than me and might be able to give me some reassurance or be able to validate my concern.  It was only then that I pushed a bit and said that I'd need to have another bottle to make sure I didn't run out during stimming.

I really don't like making a fuss or making situations difficult but do you think I should call them to say I'd rather not see the same nurse again?  She made me feel quite uncomfortable and I think I'd be terrified if she had to scan me.  I left with a few unanswered questions because she didn't invite me to ask any and my DH said he felt like his presence wasn't even noticed.  I think that alone is sad because the focus is so much on the woman so, when our DH's go along to the appointments, they should be made to feel part of the process.

Am I making a mountain out of a molehill or shall I say something when my next appointment is booked?  Saying that, she didn't mention how I'd get the next one booked.  Assuming I've DR'd, then the next one would be a scan after a week of stimming.  Will I get that booked when I call for the D/R results tomorrow?

Sorry for such a long 'me' post.  

A really confused Flozzie x


----------



## dippy1000

Hi again,

Flozzie - it is hard when you get someone you don't feel comfortable with. I called the unit and the nurse who called me back was lovely but her English was not great. I know that is a mean thing to say but it was hard for her to understand me and what I was asking so i just decided to shut up and wait for the specialist appointment net week. If she makes you feel uncomfortable I think you could ask - this experience is weird and strange enough without feeling guilty as well for taking up a nurse's time!

The house has distracted me - it's 1840's Victorian Italianate house - some original features but we know it is in a very poor state. So sad people let buildings crumble away.

Totti - the IVF is am amazing thing. It is wonderful what they can do. I am slightly polycystic which can mean lots of embryos for collection which is good but be careful when taking the next lot of drugs to drink 2-3 litres a day to ward off ovarian hyper-stimulation. I made sure I drank loads and although I did get some bloating it pretty much stayed away for embryo transfer.

Bunny-kins - I am so impressed with people who do such amazing jobs. I hope the studying goes well!

Lots of love


----------



## totti_10

Humm... I feel a theme coming on - we've a 1850's town house of a project but with ceiling/skirting board height and floorboard width to die for  We've just uncovered the original coal hole which we're setting about making into a wine cellar! Bad timing given hopefully wine will be off my agenda for a bit  I've realised that this is what happens when you're DINKY's 

Anyway - just a quick one to apologise to *Dippy* for overlooking her with my last post  Sorry hun I don't know how I missed you there. Sorry you find this board in less than happy circumstances but hopefully you'll find some comfort here 

More later (at work at mo) Footy training for me tonight. Will be stopping when I start stimming so making the most of taking my frustrations out on a ball til then 

ttfn

totti x


----------



## Guest

Hiya all,

I hope everyone is doing ok..  

Karin and I are planning to meet for a chat/support   in Oxford on the evening of Wednesday 1 September.. I know some of you expressed an interest so please say if you would like to come too. The more the merrier!

I think it will be helpful, and talking may stop me going   about my failed IVF.

(Karin - I tried to mail you hun but your in-box is full.. Popular! )

Kitty xxxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hiya,


What time are you planning to meet up on the 1st?  I have to work until 7pm and it will take a hour to get to Oxford.


Gypsy Moon
xxxx


----------



## dippy1000

Evening,

I would love to join you but we will be in Oxford at 2:30pm for a follow-up appointment to tell us what happens next FET-wise. I do not live the closest. I hope you have a lovely time. As I said, it is nice to chat to people who understand the strange things we are doing to our bodies! Luckily I have been able to see the amusing side of having four people in a room at the embryo transfer - conception does not usually have such a crowd!


----------



## totti_10

Evening all,

Back from football - couldn't hit a cow's backside with a banjo tonight so not the most theraputic!  

I've got a theory I want to run past you all. I'm struggling with the emotional ups and downs of waiting for treatment (and I can only assumes this gets worse once it actually starts!). I keep having the 'this could happen' feeling but then the next minute a 'why would it work' low (in a 'what if fertilisation/implantation is never destined to happen naturally or otherwise' kind of way) All this rollercoastering is blummin exhausting. It's putting my head in a spin, leaving me with periods of finding it hard to concentrate at work and generally giving me a bit of a permanent knot in my tummy   

Sooo... on the basis that positive visualisation can only help I'm wondering if the best thing is to convince myself that this is really going to work, start picturing it all at various stages from now to next summer etc. Yes that gives me a long way to fall if it doesn't work but by my reckoning that fall would only be the sum of all the little lows that I'm currently experiencing. Just like the big high would be the sum of all the little highs. So I'd have a hill and a cliff rather than lots of peaks and troughs but with less of the exhausting ups and downs and the added bonus that feeling positive and visualising it working can only help? 

When I ran this by DH he compared it to taking a leap of faith and going with the flow in a relationship rather than keeping your defences up and assuming you're going to get hurt again. Those defences being the very thing that impedes the realtionship from developing (very good analogy given if I hadn't done that - against all my instincts 4 years ago - I wouldn't have the most wonderful hubby in the world  )

It all fits with a lovely saying that while pessimists are more often right in the long term, optimists have more fun in the short term 

Anybody got any thoughts? Or advice on how they've dealt with the rollercoaster? Or have I just written a pile of incomprehensible drivel? Answers on a postcard please!

And with that I'll take myself off to bed 

Hugs to all of you  
totti x


----------



## dippy1000

Morning Totti,

I know I had a BFN but I did use a self-hypnosis CD aimed at IVF downloaded onto my ipod and listened to it every night. If nothing else it helped me sleep (I am a bad sleeper anyway so it was great in that sense). I did feel positive. I also did acupuncture with a full body massage which helped me relax every other week. You might as well be positive. If you feel pessimistic, and it does not work, you will feel down anyway so you may as well have optimism and hope. My DH and I know a couple who have done 8 attempts and they are expecting their first baby in 1 week. I hope we all do not have to go through the process as many times but it shows that not giving up and sticking it out as a couple works. Many people say visualisation helps. Do whatever you need to do to make the best of it.

On another note, has anyone else heard of drinking milk to help with the embryo sticking? The couple I mentioned about said it in passing...

Dippy xx


----------



## Flozzie

Morning 

*Dippy *- Thank you for your thoughts. I've put it to the back of my mind for now but might give it a quick mention when I call later for my D/R results. I'll see how I feel about it then  Good luck with your house. I know what you mean - it's such a shame when old houses aren't kept beautiful. I appreciate they can be very expensive to upkeep but ignoring things costs a lot more in the long run 

*Totti *- Loving the idea of a wine cellar  We have a cellar too and that's set aside for our home brewing. I have a batch that is ready about now - so that'll just have to mature for a while longer. It doesn't normally get the chance to improve  Erm, what's a DINKY? I just know I'm probably supposed to know but I'm a bit 

Regarding your idea of the ups and downs, I try to think about the end goal rather than the peaks and troughs. My thinking is that after some point, we will succeed so I try not to worry myself with all that could go wrong. I think it's inevitable to have more challenging days but it's important to believe it will work at some point otherwise you could drive yourself 

*Kitty *- Good idea about meeting up. I think I could potentially make it. Where were you thinking of meeting? I tried to contact Karin (about something else) but found her inbox was full too.

AFM I absolutely loved acupuncture yesterday. I slept well for it and felt warm for the rest of the day (I normally feel the cold). I've got lots of information about things I can do to help and food to avoid. Being vegetarian, I was worried about not getting plenty of protein so I've been advised that a couple of protein drinks would be a possible solution. Doh, didn't even think of that  *Totti *- regarding milk helping the embies to stick, my acupuncturist said that sticky foods like milk and cheese should be avoided if I were TTC naturally because I've got adhesions and, in Chinese medicine, that's believed to potentially make the situation worse. So surely it would be the perfect sticky-ness for embies implanting for IVF? 

Got to call the unit in a while to check on D/R test results....

Flozzie x


----------



## totti_10

DINKY = double income no kids yet! 

totti x


----------



## KW33

Feeling poorly   today but have emptied inbox!!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## malbec

*Dippy *- welcome and so sorry you got a BFN. I hope you find out soon when you can try again with FET - it's great you have so many frozen and that they all made it to blast stage. OFU counselling service offers one session free if you think that might be useful first.

*Flozzie* - how'd your d/r blood test go? Hope you can start stimming soon! I usually got different nurses whenever I went but there's no harm in asking if you could not have the same nurse again - you have to be comfortable and feel valued and listened to.

*Bunny* - I just typed 'bummy' then - ha ha ha! How exciting having a career change to be a midwife. I had a conference at the Uni in Hatfield last September - was manning our little exhibition stand at an ecology conference! Good sports centre there on De Haviland campus! My friend works on one of the other campus' in a clerical role. I need to clear out our garage too!

*totti* - I don't know what type of mindset is best to be honest. I always think I'm an optimist but my friends say I am more 'matter of fact' so think I'm quite a realist. I trust science over superstition so I don't think it ultimately makes a difference to the end result you get, therefore you just need to do what you can to be in a mindset that is most beneficial for your emotional health. If that involves positive thoughts then go for it but don't beat yourself up if you have some wobbles - it's only natural and in a way is to protect ourselves from the hurt and shock of a failed cycle. By the same token too much negative or pessimistic thinking can be bad for you (too much stress hormone cortisol not good) but as long as you don't let negative thoughts spiral I personally don't think it is ultimately harmful to have some moments of doubt and worry.

*Kitty* - I could meet too after work that night just need to come from Ox Business Park to city ctr and park somewhere - so fairly easy for me.

*Karin* - hope you feel better soon!

AFM, I am feeling sooo much better. DH is much better too. When I got home yesterday I said we needed to decide what we were doing about the wedding this weekend and he asked me what I wanted to do. I said I really wanted to go but was happy to just drive up on Saturday. He said 'no let's just go up Friday as planned'.

I emailed my brother this morning and said I really appreciated him telling us their news early as we would have found it quite hard to react to if they'd told us this w/e, gave him some insight into how we were feeling whilst explaining that we are happy for them etc just find it hard to get excited as we're so sad about our own situation etc, plus that I was a bit apprehensive about the w/e and baby talk. Anyway, bro sent me a lovely email back which made me realise what a thoughtful mature man he is now - not my baby brother anymore (only 2 years younger I guess)! And he fwd my email to his girlfriend and she sent a lovely email too - saying how they completely understood / could only imagine how we must feel and that they really hope that we'll end up with children around the same age etc. They also said they didn't want to tell the extended family their news this w/e as it's my cousin's big day and that they wouldn't subject us to pg/baby talk.

I feel a lot more confident about coping this w/e now and am very grateful to have such sensitive thoughtful family.

Thanks so much everyone for your support and making me feel I'm not alone.

Hope you all have nice bank hol weekends planned.

xxx


----------



## Ceri.

New home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245448.new#new


----------

